# سقوط الاسلام في العديد من الدول الاسلامية



## دانى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*تقرير اخباري عالمي

سقوط الاسلام في العديد من الدول الاسلامية

**http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/69001.aspx*

ليتمجد اسم الرب الهنا امين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			ليتمجد اسم الرب الهنا امين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أمين

شكرآ على الخبر الحلووووووو​*


----------



## نور الهدى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المقال يفطس من الضحك 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## THE GALILEAN (14 ديسمبر 2006)

خبر كثير حلو وانا قرأت كل المقالة 
وفعلا الاسلام اساساته اصبحت ضعيفة امام النور المسيحي الذي يعلم الحقيقة للناس.

وان الرب يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص

مجدا للرب


----------



## صقر الاردن (14 ديسمبر 2006)

انتو كم انجيل عندكم  ما انتو بس الواحد ما يعجبه انجيل بغيره زي ما بده يعني صنع البشر انجيلكم يعني حسب الرغبات و الشهوات 
و الاسلام رايح يبقى سيد الاديان ليوم قيام الساعه 
اشهد ان لا الله الا ىالله و محمد رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			انتو كم انجيل عندكم ما انتو بس الواحد ما يعجبه انجيل بغيره زي ما بده يعني صنع البشر انجيلكم يعني حسب الرغبات و الشهوات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دا اللى هو أحنا ؟؟؟ !!!!

ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## lord12 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب أنا عايز أعرف حذفتوا الرد بتاعي ليه
أدام انتوا واثقين اوي من نفسكم كدا ليه بتحذفوا الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هاتستفيدوا ايه يعني كدا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (14 ديسمبر 2006)

صقر الاردن قال:


> انتو كم انجيل عندكم  ما انتو بس الواحد ما يعجبه انجيل بغيره زي ما بده يعني صنع البشر انجيلكم يعني حسب الرغبات و الشهوات
> و الاسلام رايح يبقى سيد الاديان ليوم قيام الساعه
> اشهد ان لا الله الا ىالله و محمد رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم



دينك مش سيد على حدا ولا هو سيد الاديان 
دينك كله خرافات وكذب

من الذي شهد على الاسراء والمعراج ؟ :dntknw:


----------



## lord12 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

صقر الاردن قال:


> انتو كم انجيل عندكم  ما انتو بس الواحد ما يعجبه انجيل بغيره زي ما بده يعني صنع البشر انجيلكم يعني حسب الرغبات و الشهوات
> و الاسلام رايح يبقى سيد الاديان ليوم قيام الساعه
> اشهد ان لا الله الا ىالله و محمد رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم



كتير اخي
متى ولوقا ومرقص ويوحنا ويهوذا ومريم وبرنابا وكتير جداااا
بس مش هما مش معترفين غير بأربعه بس وبدون أي أسس علميه


----------



## Scofield (14 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> كتير اخي
> متى ولوقا ومرقص ويوحنا ويهوذا ومريم وبرنابا وكتير جداااا
> بس مش هما مش معترفين غير بأربعه بس وبدون أي أسس علميه




البشارات المعترف بيها هم
متى و لوقا و مرقس و يوحنا أما الباقى فمزور و لا يمت للمسيحية بصلة
عندك مثلا أنجيل برنابا مثلا
أنت لو عاوزنى أؤمن بيه يبقى انت بتفضح نبيك
بص مثلا
"( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب)"
ها أيه رأيك
هل تعتقد ان مثل هذا الانجيل حقيقي حتى نعترف به؟
وبعدين لما تؤمن بفلقان الأمريكان
نبقى نؤمن احنا كمان بالأناجيل المزيفة


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

صقر الاردن قال:


> انتو كم انجيل عندكم  ما انتو بس الواحد ما يعجبه انجيل بغيره زي ما بده يعني صنع البشر انجيلكم يعني حسب الرغبات و الشهوات
> و الاسلام رايح يبقى سيد الاديان ليوم قيام الساعه
> اشهد ان لا الله الا ىالله و محمد رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم



فعلا يا اخى بس المسيحيين مش مقسمين الانجيل حسب الشهوات وبس ده انت لو قريت الانجيل ياااااااااااى سوفاج كله كلام اباحه يعنى نكاح وقتل ودبر ومفاخذه وشق بين جملين وجعلت رزقى على سن رمحى وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من نساء واطفال كمان وعندهم فى الجنه حور بكور وولدان مخلدون كاللؤلؤ المنثور انا مش عارف المسيحيين دول مافيش عندهم دم ما بيحسوش ربنا يقوى ايمانك ويرحمك من دخول جنه نبيك ويرشدك لطريق الخلاص


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (15 ديسمبر 2006)

David (Wales)
ديفيد (والاس)

http://www.newmuslimsproject.net/NMPframeset.html

135 امريكى يعتنقون الاسلام (فيديو) 

http://www.watchislam.com/videos/


On the road from the Vatican to Al Azhar
من الفاتيكان الى الازهر ...القس الكاثوليكى البريطانى (إدريس توفيق حاليا) 

http://www.ireland.com/focus/gageby/tawfiq.htm

A Muslim in the family
مسلم فى العائلة

http://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/religi...n/family.shtml

Finding faith - a personal account
اكتشاف الايمان-حساب شخصى

http://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/religi...ihab.shtml#top

Gaining confidence
كسب الثقة

http://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/religi...muslim_2.shtml


I'm a new Muslim
انا مسلمه جديده

http://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/religi...muslim_1.shtml


----------



## coptic hero (15 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> David (Wales)
> ديفيد (والاس)
> 
> http://www.newmuslimsproject.net/NMPframeset.html
> ...


يا صديقى انت عارفين كويس ان الاجانب بيدخلوا الدين علشان بتخدعوهم بصفات غير موجوده فيهم اعتمادا على ان القرأن عربى بس وهم مش هايفهموه انما العرب :t32: :t32: :t32:  بيظبطوكم


----------



## حسام سوما (15 ديسمبر 2006)

هو خبر حلو بجد بس يا ريت ما يبقاش اشاعة


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (15 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا صديقى انت عارفين كويس ان الاجانب بيدخلوا الدين علشان بتخدعوهم بصفات غير موجوده فيهم اعتمادا على ان القرأن عربى بس وهم مش هايفهموه انما العرب :t32: :t32: :t32:  بيظبطوكم




طبعا احنا بنخطف الاجانب و بنجبرهم على الاسلام ....او بنحط السيف على رقبتهم و نقول لهم يا تسلموا يا هنقتلكم .... فطبعا بياسلموا على طول


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (15 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا صديقى انت عارفين كويس ان الاجانب بيدخلوا الدين علشان بتخدعوهم بصفات غير موجوده فيهم اعتمادا على ان القرأن عربى بس وهم مش هايفهموه انما العرب :t32: :t32: :t32:  بيظبطوكم



بالصوت والصورة شماس بكنيسة بالاسكندرية يشهر اسلامه 
www.mcdialogue.net/video/V012-ALLAH-AKBAR.rm


بالصوت و الصورة عالم تشيكى يعلن اسلامة فى مؤتمر الاعجاز العلمى للقران و السنه 
http://rapidshare.com/files/6273085/islam_chek.wmv.html


----------



## حازم (15 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> *تقرير اخباري عالمي
> 
> سقوط الاسلام في العديد من الدول الاسلامية
> 
> ...



شوف يا اخ دانى

انا لا اعلم الا القليل عن اللغه الانجليزيه ولاكن ماعلمه عن دينى الاسلام انه فى انتشار منقطع النظير وان اعرف انك لا تعلم لمذا وساجيبك
لانكم كلما تكثرون فى الهجوم على الاسلام كلما ظهر نور الحق وانتم لا تشعرون
وايضا تهاجمون الاسلام وذلك لضعف فيما تعتقدون
فى علم النفس اسمها(حيل دفاعيه)


----------



## elking (15 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع مضحك جدا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (15 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> شوف يا اخ دانى
> 
> انا لا اعلم الا القليل عن اللغه الانجليزيه ولاكن ماعلمه عن دينى الاسلام انه فى انتشار منقطع النظير وان اعرف انك لا تعلم لمذا وساجيبك
> لانكم كلما تكثرون فى الهجوم على الاسلام كلما ظهر نور الحق وانتم لا تشعرون
> ...



المسلمين يكثرون ليس بسبب دخول الناس افواجا في الاسلام ولكن هذا تكاثر طبيعي من الولادة بكثرة عند المسلمين.

اذا تكاثر المسلمين من الولادة هذا لا يعني ان الاسلام قوي وفي انتشار لا لا لا
:dntknw:


----------



## حازم (16 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> المسلمين يكثرون ليس بسبب دخول الناس افواجا في الاسلام ولكن هذا تكاثر طبيعي من الولادة بكثرة عند المسلمين.
> 
> اذا تكاثر المسلمين من الولادة هذا لا يعني ان الاسلام قوي وفي انتشار لا لا لا
> :dntknw:



ممكن يكون ده حال الاسلام فى الدول العربيه الاسلاميه

لاكن الانتشار المقصود بيكون فى الدول الغربيه وتحولهم من المسيحيه الى الاسلام

ده فعلا موجود بشكل متزايد (الحمد لله)


----------



## دانى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*الدنيا كلها صارت مسلمة عند المسلمين ، وربنا يرحمنا من شرورهم اجمعين . *

اسلام الشيطان 
‏حدثني ‏ ‏هارون بن سعيد الأيلي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏أبو صخر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن قسيط ‏ ‏حدثه أن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏حدثه أن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حدثته ‏‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏خرج من عندها ليلا قالت فغرت عليه فجاء فرأى ما أصنع فقال ‏ ‏ما لك يا ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏أغرت فقلت وما لي لا يغار مثلي على مثلك فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أقد جاءك شيطانك قالت يا رسول الله أو ‏ ‏معي شيطان قال نعم قلت ومع كل إنسان قال نعم قلت ومعك يا رسول الله قال نعم ولكن ربي أعانني عليه حتى أسلم 

اسلام شجره 
‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏محمد بن طريف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن فضيل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو حيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنا مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في سفر فأقبل أعرابي فلما دنا منه قال له رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أين تريد قال إلى أهلي قال هل لك في خير قال وما هو قال ‏ ‏تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏عبده ورسوله قال ومن يشهد على ما تقول قال هذه ‏ ‏السلمة ‏ ‏فدعاها رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وهي بشاطئ الوادي فأقبلت ‏ ‏تخد ‏ ‏الأرض ‏ ‏خدا ‏ ‏حتى قامت بين يديه فاستشهدها ثلاثا فشهدت ثلاثا أنه كما قال ثم رجعت إلى منبتها ورجع الأعرابي إلى قومه وقال إن اتبعوني أتيتك بهم وإلا رجعت فكنت معك

اسلام حمار ( يعفور ) 
لما فتح الله على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم خيبر أصابه من سهمه أربعة أزواج نعال وأربعة أزواج خفاف وعشر أواق ذهب وفضة وحمار أسود، ومكتل قال: فكلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحمار، فكلمه الحمار، فقال له: "ما اسمك؟" قال: يزيد بن شهاب، أخرج الله من نسل جدي ستين حمارا، كلهم لم يركبهم إلا نبي لم يبق من نسل جدي غيري ولا من الأنبياء غيرك، وقد كنت أتوقعك أن تركبني قد كنت قبلك لرجل يهودي، وكنت أعثر به عمدا وكان يجيع بطني ويضرب ظهري، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قد سميتك يعفورا، يا يعفور" قال: لبيك. قال "أتشتهي الإناث؟" قال: لا فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يركبه لحاجته فإذا نزل عنه بعث به إلى باب الرجل، فيأتي الباب فيقرعه برأسه، فإذا خرج إليه صاحب الدار أومأ إليه أن أجب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما قبض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء إلى بئر كان لأبي الهيثم بن التيهان فتردى فيها فصارت قبره، جزعا منه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

كلب الله حاشا و ماشا 
حَدَّثَنَا ابْن عَبْد الْأَعْلَى , قَالَ : ثنا مُحَمَّد بْن ثَوْر , قَالَ : ثنا مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَلَا : { وَالنَّجْم إِذَا هَوَى } فَقَالَ ابْنٌ لِأَبِي لَهَب حَسِبْته قَالَ : اسْمه عُتْبَة : كَفَرْت بِرَبِّ النَّجْم , فَقَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " احْذَرْ لَا يَأْكُلْك كَلْبُ اللَّهِ " ; قَالَ : فَضَرَبَ هَامَته . قَالَ : وَقَالَ ابْن طَاوُس عَنْ أَبِيهِ , أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " أَلَا تَخَاف أَنْ يُسَلِّطَ اللَّه عَلَيْك كَلْبَهُ ؟ " فَخَرَجَ ابْن أَبِي لَهَب مَعَ نَاس فِي سَفَر حَتَّى إِذَا كَانُوا فِي بَعْض الطَّرِيق سَمِعُوا صَوْت الْأَسَد , فَقَالَ : مَا هُوَ إِلَّا يُرِيدُنِي , فَاجْتَمَعَ أَصْحَابه حَوْله وَجَعَلُوهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ , حَتَّى إِذَا نَامُوا جَاءَ الْأَسَد فَأَخَذَهُ مِنْ بَيْنهمْ.
اسهل حاجة عند المسلمبن  القصص الهبلة المتفبركة

ارحمنا يارب


----------



## دانى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*عددهم ألف والسبب التلفزيون والانترنت واتصالات شخصية
غضب في المغرب لزيادة عدد المسلمين الذين "اعتنقوا المسيحية"

http://www.alarabiya.net/staging/por...19/1657281.jpg​*
*
رغم انهم يحملون اسماء مسلمة مثل محمد او علي فان هؤلاء المسيحيين المغربيين يواظبون كل احد على حضور القداس الديني رغم حنق الاسلاميين وشكوك رجال الشرطة. ويقول عبد الحليم منسق الكنيسة الانجيلية المغربية "عددنا نحو الف ونتبع نحو 50 كنيسة مستقلة في المدن الكبرى للمملكة".

ويوضح هذا الطبيب البالغ من العمر 57 عاما والذي اعتنق المسيحية منذ 16 عاما اثناء اقامته في الخارج "بما انه مسموح لنا بممارسة شعائرنا دون الاعتراف بنا فاننا وايضا لاسباب امنية نتحرك كمنظمة سرية. وبمجرد ان يزيد عدد اتباع كنيسة عن العشرين تنقسم الى قسمين".

وعبد الحليم الذي عاد الى البلاد منذ سبع سنوات يشعر بالدهشة لتزايد حالات التحول. ويقول "في بداية التسعينات كان عددنا 400 ومنذ 4 سنوات كان العدد نحو 700 والان تجاوز عددنا الالف".

وينتمي معظم هؤلاء الى الطبقة المتوسطة وهم من العاملين في القطاع الخاص او من المهندسين لكن بينهم ايضا فنانون وربات بيوت وطلبة وشبان عاطلون عن العمل. وانتشرت المسيحية قديما في المغرب في القرن الثالث الميلادي قبل ان يدخلها الاسلام في القرن السابع ليصبح حاليا دين الدولة.

وبدات البروتستانتية تنتشر في مطلع التسعينات مع وصول مبشرين اجانب الى المغرب. واليوم توجد سبع كنائس حرة في مراكش وست في الدار البيضاء وخمس في الرباط وواحدة في العيون, كبرى مدن الصحراء الغربية.

ويوضح يوسف (30 سنة) ان "التلفزيون والانترنت وسيلتان فاعلتان جدا وفي كنيستي اعتنق رجل عسكري المسيحية بفضل شبكة الحياة". واضاف رجل الاعمال هذا الذي اعتنق المسيحية منذ 19 عاما واتبعته اسرته كلها "الكثير منا ينظر الى الاسلام على انه قيد اجتماعي وليس عقيدة حقيقية والى المسيحية على انها دين تسامح ومحبة".

وقال ان 60% منهم تحولوا الى المسيحية نتيجة اتصالات شخصية و30% من خلال التلفزيون والانترنت و10% عن طريق المبشرين. والقنوات المسيحية الثلاث الملتقط بثها في المغرب والتي تبث شهادات باللهجة المحلية وموسيقى دينية ومواعظ هي: الحياة والمعجزة وسات7.

الا ان عدم لفت الانظار هو السائد لتفادي ردود فعل معادية. فالقداديس تقام في شقق احياء برجوازية. ويوضح عبد الحليم "علينا ان نتحلى بالحكمة لان جمهور الشعب لا يتصور امكانية ان نكون عربا دون ان نكون مسلمين. والخطر الاكبر بالنسبة لنا هو الجهل".

كذلك فان هؤلاء مهددون بالمادة 220 من قانون العقوبات التي تعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات كل من يستخدم وسائل اغراء لزعزعة ايمان مسلم او تحويله الى دين اخر.

واكد يوسف "استدعيت عشرات المرات الى قسم الشرطة" معترفا مع ذلك بان المملكة "اكثر ليبرالية من الدول العربية الاخرى" واضاف "اعتقد ان الملك يريد حقا الديموقراطية".

من جانبه ابدى رضوان بن شكرون رئيس مجلس علماء الدار البيضاء معارضته الشديدة لهؤلاء المسيحيين الجدد ويوضح ان "الارتداد عن الدين اكبر خطيئة يمكن ان يرتكبها مسلم". اما بالنسبة للاسلاميين فانهم يعتبرون ذلك مرفوضا تماما ويقول لحسين داوودي نائب حزب العدالة والتنمية الاسلامي ان "الشعب لا يقبل ذلك (التحول عن الدين) وهناك رفض" له.

وشدد على انه "طالما بقى ذلك على المستوى الفردي فلا باس. المشكلة هي الجانب الاجتماعي. فاذا حدث تبشير او اذا جاء اطفال او معلمون الى المدرسة مرتدين الصيلب لكان ذلك غير مسموح".

http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/11/19/29209.htm*


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> ممكن يكون ده حال الاسلام فى الدول العربيه الاسلاميه
> 
> لاكن الانتشار المقصود بيكون فى الدول الغربيه وتحولهم من المسيحيه الى الاسلام
> 
> ده فعلا موجود بشكل متزايد (الحمد لله)



ياسيدى الفاضل المسلم فى اوروبا
اصبح كالفيرس والاجانب فهموا كل حاجه عن الاسلام
ولم يصبحوا ساذجين مثل السابق وعرفوا انه دين الارهاب والقتل .انتم بتخدعوا نفسكم


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> *الدنيا كلها صارت مسلمة عند المسلمين ، وربنا يرحمنا من شرورهم اجمعين . *
> 
> اسلام الشيطان
> ‏حدثني ‏ ‏هارون بن سعيد الأيلي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏أبو صخر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن قسيط ‏ ‏حدثه أن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏حدثه أن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حدثته ‏‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏خرج من عندها ليلا قالت فغرت عليه فجاء فرأى ما أصنع فقال ‏ ‏ما لك يا ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏أغرت فقلت وما لي لا يغار مثلي على مثلك فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أقد جاءك شيطانك قالت يا رسول الله أو ‏ ‏معي شيطان قال نعم قلت ومع كل إنسان قال نعم قلت ومعك يا رسول الله قال نعم ولكن ربي أعانني عليه حتى أسلم
> ...


يا جماعه انا مضطر اعترف بسبب كرهى للآسلام 
انا باكره الاسلام علشان محمد خلى فرده الجزمه اليمين بتاعتى تسلم ولكن الحمد
لله الرباط لسه يهودى هههههههه


----------



## دانى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا جماعه انا مضطر اعترف بسبب كرهى للآسلام
> انا باكره الاسلام علشان محمد خلى فرده الجزمه اليمين بتاعتى تسلم ولكن الحمد
> لله الرباط لسه يهودى هههههههه


 
هههههههه حافظ علية:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا جماعه انا مضطر اعترف بسبب كرهى للآسلام
> انا باكره الاسلام علشان محمد خلى فرده الجزمه اليمين بتاعتى تسلم ولكن الحمد
> لله الرباط لسه يهودى هههههههه


 
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*كنت حاسس في الاخر ها تختمها با اييييييييييييييييه*

*عسل يا كوبتك*

*اما الاخوة المسلمين صدقوني انتوا اخدتوا اكبر مقلب*

*وبالنسبة لازياد الاسلام في الدول الغربية ( زي ما انتوا متخيلين )*

*لسبيبن الاول انهم مش يعرفوا الاسلام وبينخدعوا في المظاهر مجرد مظهر مختلف والاجانب بيحبوا الحاجات دي*

*السبب التاني انهم شايفين حاجة جديدة وبياخدوها لفترة ويسبوها بالنسبة ليهم زيها زي عبدة الشيطان وغيره *

*اما دلوقتي فا الاسلام اتعرف علي حقيقة ومفيش حد بيعتنقه و ضربة الابراج خلتهم يفوقوا ويعرفوا اني المسلم عبارة عن شخص ارهابي همجي لايريد سواء القتل والنكاح كسنه من نبي النكاح المزعوم *

*وهتشهدوا با انفسكم نهاية الاسلام وان كنت سعداء الحظ سوف تتركونه قبل النهاية *

*والا سوف يكون مصيركم جهنم الابدية حيث النار الابدية والدود لا يموت*

*لن تجدوا نساء حور ود غلمان مخلدون كي تشبعوا غرائزكم*

*بل سوف تجدون نار ابدية تاكل فيكم  وتذكركم انكم عرفتوا المسيحية ولكن رفضتوها*

*بل وقمت بالتجديف عليها ولم تقبلوا خلاص الرب الذي قدمه لكم مجانا*

*من له اذان للسمع فليسع*

*وياريت تقروا الموضوع ده بالمرة*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8701&highlight=%C7%E4%E5%ED%C7%D1+%C7%E1%C7%D3%E1%C7%E3*

*بيتكلم عن انهيار الاسلام وكمان من مواقع اسلامية*

*تخيل بقي لما المسلمين اتكلموا وكتبوا كدا*

*تبقي الحقيقة ايه:t33: *


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شرف عظيم ان يرد على اكبر اتنين كفرة فى المنتدى بالضحك بأمانه باحبكوا يا كفرة باللات وب دين محمد صدقونى يا مسلمين انا مش باغلط فى الاسلام لآنه مش دينكم وبس ده دينكم ودين اهلكم ودين العرب فأزاى اغلط فيه


----------



## Fadie (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> بالصوت والصورة شماس بكنيسة بالاسكندرية يشهر اسلامه
> www.mcdialogue.net/video/V012-ALLAH-AKBAR.rm


 
:34ef: :34ef: :34ef: 
الراجل شاف محمد و هو نايم يا جماعة

:274rb:​


----------



## دانى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> :34ef: :34ef: :34ef:
> الراجل شاف محمد و هو نايم يا جماعة​
> 
> :274rb:​


 

لا تعليق


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*الكاتب المسلم الكبير / صلاح الدين محسن 
يكتب خمس مقالات عن سقوط وإسقاط الأسلام 

لمن يعرف القراءة من اخواتنا المسلمين 
تابع السيناريو المفجع 
خمس  مقالات 
سبع فصول 
http://www.copts-united.com/wrr/arcwah.php?category=26*​


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> :34ef: :34ef: :34ef:
> الراجل شاف محمد و هو نايم يا جماعة
> 
> :274rb:​



هو بيعترف انه مريض نفسيا والموضوع كله انه كان نايم و......راسه عريانه :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب اذا كنت معترض على الحلم اللى هو شافة .... اية اللى يحترم العقل اكثر ... الرؤية اللى شافها و لا ان الرب هز سرير شخص و هو نايم عشان يتنصر ؟؟
و واحد تانى الرب ركب معاة العربية و وصله بيتة و لما نزل من العربية بص وراة ملقاش العربية ؟؟

وحاجات تانية كتييييييييييير جدا 

و لما الشماس دة كذاب مثلا لية قال على اسمة و عنوانة و تليفون بيتة و الكنيسة اللى كان فيها ؟؟

و هل عندما يسلم احد الاشخاص الاجانب لانه لا يعرف شىء عن الاسلام و خدع بالاسلام .... طيب و القساوسة الذين يعتنقون الاسلام هل خدعوا ؟؟؟؟


الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا  تاوضروس و كبار باباوات الكنيسة القبطية يعترفون أنه لا وجود لاختطاف المسيحيين و أنهم يدخلون في الاسلام أفواجا و أن المسيحيية في حالة انقراض في مصر 

http://www.zshare.net/download/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html 

قس يشهر اسلامه بسبب تصريحات بابا الفاتيكان
http://www.al-liwa.com/Sections/Default1.asp?id=12676&sec_id=39

الأب الأعلى للكنيسة العالمية البروتستانتية (الإنجيلية) في طرسوس التركية يشهر إسلامه
http://www.haber7.com/haber.php?haber_id=128574

كتاب عن راهب دومينيكي إيطالي أصبح زعيما شيشانيا
http://www.adnki.com/index_2Level_Arab.php?cat=CultureAndMedia&loid=8.0.357606829&par=0

قسيس روسي بارز يعلن إسلامه
http://www.islammemo.cc/article1.aspx?id=9506


قس من الدنمارك يعلن الحاده بعد أن عبد المسيح من دون الله
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_2964000/2964198.stm


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اسلام 135 امريكى ينطقون بالشهادة مرة واحدة 

http://www.ramadan2.biz/yosef_estes.htm

من ظلام الإلحاد.. إلى نور الإسلام
http://www.akhbar-alkhaleej.com/ArticlesFO.asp?Article=189509&Sn=INVS


مقال منشور بالانجليزية عن إسلام ايفون رايدلي
Muslim sisterhood eclipses feminism, says Brit convert
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10337942


 شاهد مقابلة تلفازية للاخت المهتدية ايفون رايدلي تتحدث فيه عن الإسلام
http://www.turntoislam.com/forum/printthread.php?t=21

كتابها الذي يحكي قصة اسلامها
“في قبضة طالبان: من الاختطاف إلى اعتناق الإسلام” والذي حقق أرقاماً كبيرة في المبيعات
In the Hands of the Taliban (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hands-Talib...55/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_2/026-1982799-5858018


الناجى الوحيد من احداث 11 سبتمبر يعلن اسلامة 
http://www.alshaab.com/news.php?i=2321



كتاب الجاسوس الروسي الذي اعتنق الإسلام
رابط الكتاب على موقع الامازون
http://www.amazon.com/Blowing-up-Ru...ref=cm_lm_fullview_prod_6/103-4792799-5431028

الجاسوس الروسي أسلم بسبب خيانة الكنيسة
الخبر بالأنجليزية من وكالات الأنباء

Muslim prayers for Litvinenko funeral in London
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=2&ObjectID=10414435


مدرب الامارات الفرنسي الشهير يكشف أسباب اسلامه
http://www.alwatan.com.sa/daily/2006-12-05/sport/sport16.htm


في ألمانيا.. المسلمون قادمون!
http://www.raya.com/site/topics/art...=201245&version=1&template_id=55&parent_id=54


خلال عشرين عاماً لن يكون هناك مسيحيون في العراق
http://www.aljeeran.net/wesima_articles/reports-20061105-54360.html


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*بص يا حبيبى كل واحد ما يعرفش عن المسيحيه غير انها الديانه المكتوبه فى بطاقه الهويه بتاعته اكيد هايضعف امام اسئلتكم المشككه ولكن المسلم الذى يدخل المسيحيه بيكون فاهم دينه كويس قبل ما بيدخل على دين الله الحى المسيحيه وعلى فكرة كل واحد بيدخل الاسلام سواء عن قله فهم او علشان واحده او مضطر بيقابله الف مسلم بيأمنو بالمسيح :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: *


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (19 ديسمبر 2006)

استغفر الله العظيم 

الناس اللي بتطلع عن دين الاسلام تكون مرتده

وأكيد بتكون ضعيفة ايمان لأن المؤمن الحقيقي ما يرتد ومايهتم بكلام الناس لو ايش ما قالوا 

واللي بتعجبهم المسيحيه وبدخلوها هذول أصلا مو عارفين هماّ وين . لعبه هي

( يلاّ تعالوا ندخل الاسلام, اليوم اللي بعده ايش رايكم نعتنق المسيحيه ,
اليوم اللي بعده امممممم ما عجبنا المسيحيه يلاّ ايش في كمان أديان أخرى نجربها ) 

و الاسلام هو دين المحبة والسلام دين الحب 

وما يهمني اللي قريته كله غلط ومقاله عاديه ما فيها 

أي لفت انتباه أو تأثير بنا نحن المسلمون


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *بص يا حبيبى كل واحد ما يعرفش عن المسيحيه غير انها الديانه المكتوبه فى بطاقه الهويه بتاعته اكيد هايضعف امام اسئلتكم المشككه:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: *



طيب و القساوسة اللى بياسلموا ؟؟ دول برضة عندهم ضعف معلومات فى دينهم ؟؟

و معنى كلامك انك عندك معلومات قوية فى دينك .... طيب اية رايك نسالك كدة كام سؤال و نشوف معلوماتك اد اية ..... اية رايك يا بطل؟


----------



## masry_1979 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا من عنده عقل 

قساوسة يدخلون الإسلام لأنهم ليس عندهم علم بدينهم كما قال هيروا 


بما بالك بــ هيروا 


هل هناك شيخ أو عالم في الإسلام دخل النصرانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


أعتقد من طريقتك أنك البتار


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا من عنده عقل
> 
> قساوسة يدخلون الإسلام لأنهم ليس عندهم علم بدينهم كما قال هيروا
> 
> ...



مسكين ما تعرفش اسأل حد كبير الشيخ الفحام راح فين واتفرج يابنى على قناة الحياه وشوف ابونا زكريا بطرس بيجيب الشيوخ اللى امنوا بالأله الحقيقى ويظهروا وجها لوجه للمسلمين ويشرحوا لهم مدى الضلال وشوف ناهد متولى وشوف عونى بتاع اسلمه الفتيات المسيحيات شوف دول كلهم العرب مش تجيب لى كذبه عن دخول قسيس مسيحى امريكى للاسلام


----------



## Badr (19 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> *تقرير اخباري عالمي
> 
> سقوط الاسلام في العديد من الدول الاسلامية
> 
> ...



و الله دي مش اول مره الاسلام يسقط فيها , الاسلام سقط عندما حرف بنو اسرائيل التوراة ولم يحكموا بما انزل الله فيها و لكنه بعث من جديد على يد السيد المسيح عبدالله ورسوله و لما رفعه الله اليه , كفر اتباع السيد المسيح الا قليل منهم , فمن الذين كفروا من قال ان المسيح هو الله ( لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم ) و من الذين كفروا من قال ان المسيح بن الله ( وما كان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه ) ,,, و لم يمسك على ايمانه الا من قال ان المسيح بن مريم هو عبد الله و رسوله ,,, فقاتل من كفر المؤمنين و انتهى الاسلام من ع الارض مره اخري ,, الى ان جاء رسول الله محمد فبعث الاسلام من جديد و ظل 1400 سنه الى ان وهن ثانية في عصرنا هذا ,,, و لكنه سوف يبعث ثانية الى ان تقوم الساعه عندما ينزل السيد المسيح على الارض و يكسر الصليب و يحكم بالاسلام  ((( دين واحد اله و احد )))


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> مسكين ما تعرفش اسأل حد كبير الشيخ الفحام راح فين واتفرج يابنى على قناة الحياه وشوف ابونا زكريا بطرس بيجيب الشيوخ اللى امنوا بالأله الحقيقى ويظهروا وجها لوجه للمسلمين ويشرحوا لهم مدى الضلال وشوف ناهد متولى وشوف عونى بتاع اسلمه الفتيات المسيحيات شوف دول كلهم العرب مش تجيب لى كذبه عن دخول قسيس مسيحى امريكى للاسلام





انت قصدك على احمد اللى بص وراة ملقاش العربية و اللى مش عارف ينطق الكلام اصلا ؟
و لا ناهد اللى الرب هز سريرها و هى نايمة و بطاقتها تاريخ انتهائها قبل تاريخ صدورها 
و لا حنان اللى كانت عايزة تتزوج من واحدة تانية ... على اساس ان السحاق مصرح بية 
و لا اية ؟؟؟؟؟

اوعى يكون قصدك دول يا راجل دة انت اعقل من كدة بكتير :smil12:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> مش تجيب لى كذبه عن دخول قسيس مسيحى امريكى للاسلام



مش انا اللى بجيب يا جميل ... دة المواقع الاجنبية اللى بتجيب و الروابط عندك للتاكد


----------



## masry_1979 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

هو أنا اللي شفتو الأخ / أحمد اللي كان معيد في كلية الشريعة والقانون ومكانش عارف الباء من الثاء .

ولا كان عارف ينطق عربي أصلا .

وكان مع ابوك زكريا بطرس .


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> هو أنا اللي شفتو الأخ / أحمد اللي كان معيد في كلية الشريعة والقانون ومكانش عارف الباء من الثاء .
> 
> ولا كان عارف ينطق عربي أصلا .
> 
> وكان مع ابوك زكريا بطرس .



المشكلة من كدبة بيقولك شريعة و قانون فى الاسكندرية .... و مفيش فى اسكندرية اصلا الكلية اللى هو قالها 
تانى حاجة بيقولك كورسات فردية ..... يعنى زى درس خصوصى كدة ( لا حظ انه بيتكلم فى الدين )


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> انت قصدك على احمد اللى بص وراة ملقاش العربية و اللى مش عارف ينطق الكلام اصلا ؟
> و لا ناهد اللى الرب هز سريرها و هى نايمة و بطاقتها تاريخ انتهائها قبل تاريخ صدورها
> و لا حنان اللى كانت عايزة تتزوج من واحدة تانية ... على اساس ان السحاق مصرح بية
> و لا اية ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



انت الظاهر مش متابع الحلقات كويس روح يا حبيب نبيك شوف حد مسجلها وبعدين اتكلم ومش عاجبك ان ربنا هز سريرها وعاجبك اللى هز الميته وهو بينكحها فى القبر


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> مش تجيب لى كذبه عن دخول قسيس مسيحى امريكى للاسلام




عشان برضة الامانه العلمية و ان احنا مش بنتكلم الا بدليل دة قسيس اسلم بفضل الله
و قبل ما تحرج نفسك و تقول كلام مش مظبوط عن انه كذاب و الكلام دة .... قال اسمة بالكامل و بلدة و الكنيسة اللى كان بيخدم فيها و حاجات تانية محدش يعرفها الا قسيس 
اسيبك مع المقطع الصوتى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7638748/d5faeb38/__online.html


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ومش عاجبك ان ربنا هز سريرها وعاجبك اللى هز الميته وهو بينكحها فى القبر




انا قلبى بيتقطع انى الاقلى واحد بيتكلم عن جهل ... عامل زى البغبغان بينقل الحاجات اللى بتتقال له و خلاص من غير فهم و من غير علم 



اسمع المقطع الاول و بعد كدة ارد على جهلك


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> انا قلبى بيتقطع انى الاقلى واحد بيتكلم عن جهل ... عامل زى البغبغان بينقل الحاجات اللى بتتقال له و خلاص من غير فهم و من غير علم
> 
> 
> 
> اسمع المقطع الاول و بعد كدة ارد على جهلك



يا ابنى مش ده اللى حصل ومقطع ايه بالسيف ههههههه


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مش عارف كل ما حد يتكلم يضحك .... هو الكيبورد بيزغزغ ؟؟
و لا عشان مش عارف ترد فبتضحك و بتوه ؟؟؟
اسمع كويس يا جميل .... 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7638748/.../__online.html


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> مش عارف كل ما حد يتكلم يضحك .... هو الكيبورد بيزغزغ ؟؟
> و لا عشان مش عارف ترد فبتضحك و بتوه ؟؟؟
> اسمع كويس يا جميل ....
> http://www.4shared.com/file/7638748/.../__online.html


اخي العزيز ( ناقل الاكذوبة ) 

ارجو ان تفكر معي في هذه الملاحظات ، واسأل اي من المسيحيين حولك ، لكي تكتشف الاكذوبة في القصة الملفقة .

اولا : كاهن ارثوذكسي يقوم بعمل رسالة ماجستير حول مقارنة الاديان باشراف اسقف البحث العلمي الارثوذكسي لتناقش في الكنيسة الانجيلية بالقاهرة ؟؟؟؟

هل هذا معقول ؟؟؟

ثانيا : القس اسحق هلال مسيحة : راعي كنيسة المثال المسيحي بالمنيا ؟؟؟

هل هناك كنيسة ارثوذكسية في المنيا بهذا الاسم ؟؟؟؟

ثالثا : القس اسحق الارثوذكسي ، رئيس فخري لجمعيات خلاص النفوس المصرية بافريقيا وغرب آسيا ؟؟؟

هل هناك قساوسة ارثوذكس في جميعات خلاص النفوس ؟؟؟
هل هناك رئيس فخري لجميعات خلاص النفوس ؟؟؟؟ وما اسمه ؟؟؟
هل هناك علاقة حقيقي بين الكنائس المصرية والافريقية وغرب آسيا في اطار جميعات خلاص النفوس ؟؟؟
هل بابا الكنيسة الاثوذكسية يستطيع تعيين رؤساء فخريين او غير فخريين لجمعيات خلاص النفوس ؟؟؟

حاول التفكير في هذه الاسئلة كبداية ، وتعال لنا بالاجابة اذا سمحت .


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني يا ابونا يا راجل ياكبير ياوقور ياللي كلك هيبة ماحليلكش غير الولد ده اللي تجري وراه وتبهدل نفسك قدام اللي رايح واللي جاي طب ماكان ممكن تدخل اي مكتبة اسلامية او تجيب من اللي مترصصين في الشوارع .. وماتقولش اصلي كاهن وشكلي ولبسي بيقولوا كده لأني هارد عليك واقوللك يعني انت ماكنتش شكلك كاهن وانت بتجري ورا الولد الصغير ده من الاتوبيس علي الأقل هايكون اكرملك انك تروح بكرامتك للمكتبة وكأنك بتعمل بحث وللا حاجة او تخلي اي حد علماني يشتريهولك..


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> اخي العزيز ( ناقل الاكذوبة )
> 
> ارجو ان تفكر معي في هذه الملاحظات ، واسأل اي من المسيحيين حولك ، لكي تكتشف الاكذوبة في القصة الملفقة .
> 
> ...




يا جميل الكلام كان فى السبعينيات .... و لاحظ كمان ان الدرس كان فى جامع .... يعنى اللى بيروح الجامع اصلا مش محتاج يسمع حاجة عن النصرانية و لا النصارى


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة المقدمة اتحزفت من التسجيل بتاعك

المقدمة المحذوفة ( لان من الواضح ان كاتب الرسالة هنا حذفها لحسن واحد يطلع من البلد اللى فيها الرجل ده ويكدبه ) وتقول المقدمه :
قصة إسلام القس إسحاق هلال مسيحه

الاسم: القس إسحق هلال مسيحه. 

المهنة: راعي كنيسة المثال المسيحي ورئيس فخري لجمعيات خلاص النفوس المصرية بإفريقيا وغرب آسيا. مواليد: 3/5/1953-المنيا-جمهورية مصر العربية. ولدت في قرية البياضية مركز ملوي محافظة المنيا من والدين نصرانيين أرثوذكس زرعا في نفوسنا - ونحن صغار - الحقد ضد الإسلام والمسلمين. 


والقصة بالطبع فيها خرافات كتير جدا :
منها :
1- هذا الرجل كما هو فى المقال بالرابط : مواليد 1953 يعنى سنة 75 اللى كاتب عنها انه بيحضر الماجستير فيها كان عنده 22 سنه .. مش عارف ماجستير ايه ده ..
2- عبارة ( في اليوم السادس من الشهر الثامن من عام 1978م كنت ذاهباً لإحياء مولد العذراء بالإسكندريّة )
فلا يوجد قس يقول على مولد العذراء ( ومش هاقول المصطلح التنى علشان محدش ياخذه ويالف عليه قصة ) .. فده مصطلح يطلقه البسطاء على ... ( مش هاقول برضه ) 
3- عبارة ( قسيس". وهنا شعرت وكأنّني لست أهلاً لحمل هذه الكتيّبات مع صغر حجمها )
لماذا يشعر انه نجس لانه مسيحى مثلا و ( جنب ) ولا ايه .. فلا احد يعتقد على ذاته بانه نجس ومن الذى حكم عليه بالنجاسه ( بائع وطفل صغير .. )
4- من بداية القصة يحاول الكاتب ان يظهر انه يريد دخول الاسلام ولكنه خايف .. من ايه مش عارف .. واحب اوضح شىء للاخوة الملسمين هناك اية فى الكتاب المقد تقول ( ابن الهلاك للهلاك يدعى ) يعنى احنا لو فيه واحد غير دينه للاسلام بنقول له مع السلامه والقلب دعيلك .. وكمان هناك اماكن لو راح عند اى حد فيها واشهر اسلامه هيكون عليه حماية 24 ساعة فى اليوم .. ويكفى اجهزة الامن التى تاخذ اقرارات عدم تعرض وخلافه على عائلات المسيحيين الذين يغيرون دينهم .
5- عبارة ( ذلك ذهبت إلى الإسكندريّة لإحياء أسبوع مولد العذراء يوم الأحد أثناء صلاة القداس المعتاد وفي فترة الراحة ذهبت إلى كرسي الاعتراف لكي أسمع اعترافات الشعب الجاهل ... )
يكرر المؤلف هنا عبارة مولد العذراء تانى .. ثم يقول ( فترة الراحة وكان القداس ده متش كورة .. ) المهم يقول ايضا ( ذهبت الى كرسى الاعتراف .. ) وداه طبعا عند الاخوة الكاثوليك مع انه يقول انه ارثوذكثى ..
وبرضه مش هاقول القس الارثوذكسى بقعد فين وهو يتلقى الاعترافات .. لنفس السبب السابق ..
6- العبارة ( جاءتني امرأة تعض أصابع الندم. قالت: "أني انحرفت ثلاث مرات وأنا أمام قداستك الآن أعترف لك رجاء أن تغفر لي وأعاهدك ألا أعود لذلك أبداً ". ومن العادة المتبعة أن يقوم الكاهن برفع الصليب في وجه المعترف ويغفر له خطاياه. وما كدت أرفع الصليب لأغفر لها حتى وقع ذهني على العبارة القرآنية الجميلة (قل هو الله أحد) فعجز لساني عن النطق وبكيت بكاءً حارّاً وقلت: "هذه جاءت لتنال غفران خطاياها منّي فمن يغفر لي خطاياي يوم الحساب والعقاب" )

يقصد بها الكاتب الحلو ( والحلو طبعا بيتاكل ) :
- اظهار ان النساء المسيحيات كلهن انحراف .. وده غير صحيح يا حبيبى ولو تحب انا ممكن اوضح اكتر لكن مش مجاله هنا ..
- التشكيك فى سر الاعتراف وده واضح .. 
- لو كان الشخص ده ذى ما بتحكى يقرا فى الاسلاميات ومقتنع بالاسلام فسوف يؤدى وظيفته كقس .. بدون لفت الانتباه لشىء لانه يخطط لجريمة وليس من شيمة من يخطط لشىء ان يظهر نوايه تجاهه .. 
- ثم ان القس لا يغفر الخطايا .. بل هو يرفع تلك الخطايا الى الله .. اذ يقول للمعترف فى نهاية الاعتراف ( ربنا يسمحك .. ) مش بيقله انا باسمحك 

7- عبارة ( بعد ذلك صدر قرار البابا بحبسي في دير (ماري مينا) بوادي النطرون )
اولا : الصحيح اسم الدير ( مار مينا ) واى واحد مسيحى يعرف الكلمة كيفية كتابتها صح .. ثم دير مار مينا ليس بوادى النطرون ومش هاقول ليه لاحسن المؤلفين بتعكم يكتبوا قصة جديدة عليه ..
ثانيا : عندما يخطىء اى قس او ينحرف تفكيره فان التصرف معاه يكون كما قال حارس السراب مش نحبسه فى الدير يا حلو .

8- عبارة ( أخذوني معصوب العينين وهناك استقبلني الرهبان استقبالاً عجيباً كادوا لي فيه صنوف العذاب علماً بأنّني حتّى تلك اللحظة لم أسلم، كل منهم يحمل عصا يضربني بها وهو يقول: "هذا ما يصنع ببائع دينه وكنيسته". استعملوا معي كل أساليب التعذيب الذي لا تزال آثاره موجودةً على جسدي وهي خير شاهدٍ على صحّة كلامي حتّى أنّه وصلت بهم أخلاقهم اللاإنسانيّة أنهم كانوا يدخلون عصا المقشّة في دبري يوميّاً سبع مرّات في مواقيت صلاة الرهبان لمدّة سبعة وتسعين يوماً، وأمروني بأن أرعى الخنازير. )

لماذا عصبوا عنيه طالما انه عارف انه رايح دير مارمينا ...
ثم ان الرهبان ..ناس تركوا الدنيا بما فيها لكى يعيشوا مع الله .. بعيدا عن الناس تمام .. ايعقل ان يفعلوا مثل تلك الاشياء المشينه .. 
( وحته للتحلية ولزوم الشغل وضعها متخيل القصة .. ان الدير به خنازير .. يعنى علشان الصورة تكمل .. )
وبعدين اشمعنا 97 يوم بيعذبوا فيه ليه ما يكنش 100 .


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> يا جميل الكلام كان فى السبعينيات .... و لاحظ كمان ان الدرس كان فى جامع .... يعنى اللى بيروح الجامع اصلا مش محتاج يسمع حاجة عن النصرانية و لا النصارى


والتسجيلات دية علشان برضوا المسلمين الى مشعاوزيين يسمعوا كلام عن النصارى

:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة القسيس دة فى اى وقت كان رئيس لدبر مارجرجس الرزقات فى قنا

اصلى انا وابى وجدودى على علاقة قوية بكل رؤساء الدير منز حوالى 50 سنة


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة نسيت اقولك انا اصلا من قنا البلد الى فيها الدير

سلام


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> والتسجيلات دية علشان برضوا المسلمين الى مشعاوزيين يسمعوا كلام عن النصارى
> 
> :t32: :t32: :t32:



لا يا جميل التسجيل جة بظروفها .... لانى مثلا واحد من المسلمين مش مستعد اروح فى اى مكان عشان اسمع عن اسلام قسيس .... و لو اى قسيس اسلم او اى شخص تانى ... فدة لنفسة مش هستفاد انا بحاجة


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> والتسجيلات دية علشان برضوا المسلمين الى مشعاوزيين يسمعوا كلام عن النصارى
> 
> :t32: :t32: :t32:



لا يا جميل التسجيل جة بظروفها .... لانى مثلا واحد من المسلمين مش مستعد اروح فى اى مكان عشان اسمع عن اسلام قسيس .... و لو اى قسيس اسلم او اى شخص تانى ... فدة لنفسة مش هستفاد انا بحاجة 

و بعدين يا جميل مقدمة اية اللى مقطوعة ؟؟
اول


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> على فكرة القسيس دة فى اى وقت كان رئيس لدبر مارجرجس الرزقات فى قنا
> 
> اصلى انا وابى وجدودى على علاقة قوية بكل رؤساء الدير منز حوالى 50 سنة



اسمة موجود فى التسجيل يا جميل ... اسمع تانى عشان تعرف اسمة


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

داني طيب ليه بتحذف التسجيل الي انا حطيته قبل كدا؟ادام انت واثق من دينك ومن نفسك اوي
ليه حذفت الرابط الي انا حطيته قبل كدا؟


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

استكمل تحليلى للقصة المؤلفه الحلوة خالص او العبية جدا بمعنى اخر ك
9- عبارة ( يدخلون عصا المقشّة في دبري يوميّاً سبع مرّات في مواقيت صلاة الرهبان لمدّة سبعة وتسعين يوماً، )
هل من الشعائر الدينية ان يقف الانسان امام الله بعد هذا العمل البشع ليصلى ..
ام ان الرهبان يؤدون خدمة لله بذلك .. ام انه مجرد تشكك بقدسية الرهبان 
وهم المذكورين فى القران بالتقوى ..

10- عبارة ( وبعد ثلاثة أشهر أخذوني إلى كبير الرهبان لتأديبي دينياً )
كانو من شوية 97 يوم ام استمروا بالمقشة بعد ذهب الى كبير الرهبان لتاديبه ..

11- مصطلح ( كبير الرهبان ) مصطلح اسلامى وليس مسيحى .. وبرضه مش اقول على المصطلح 
اللى يعرفه المسحيين لكى لا يتغل فى قصة ملفقة اخرى ..

12- استكمالا للفيلم الهندى ( ماذا وجد عمو الحلو فى كبير الرهبان ) 
وجده مسلم وموحد بالله .. بس خايف ومخبى .. ليه مش عارف والله .. ؟

13- ولكى يتم التاكيد على النقطة السابقة وهو ان كبير الرهبان مسلم وموحد بالله 
قال ايه القس اللى بيخلوه يرعى الخنازير ومطلعيين روحه .. فى العبارة :
فقد دخلت عليه ذات صباح لأوقظه فتأخر في فتح الباب، فدفعته ودخلت وكانت المفاجأة الكبرى التي كانت نوراً لهدايتي لهذا الدين الحق دين الوحدانيّة عندما شاهدت رجلاً كبيراً في السنّ ذا لحية بيضاء وكان في عامة الخامس والستّين وإذا به قائماً يصلي صلاة المسلمين (صلاة الفجر). تسمرتُ في مكاني أمام هذا المشهد الذي أراه ولكنّي انتبهت بسرعة عندما خشيت أن يراه أحد من الرهبان فأغلقت الباب. جاءني بعد ذلك وهو يقول: "يا بنيّ استر عليّ ربّنا يستر عليك". أنا منذ 23 سنة على هذا الحال-غذائي القرآن وأنيس وحدتي توحيد الرحمن ومؤنس وحشتي عبادة الواحد القهّار الحقّ أحقّ أن يتّبع يا بنيّ". 

ولكن نسى عم الحلو يخبرنا كيف ان كبير الرهبان دخل الاسلام ..

14- كيف لشخص ارسل للدير لتاديبه .. كيف يدفع الباب وهو موصد .. على كبير الرهبان مش خايف 
لحسن يعمل فيه عمله سودا ..

15- ليس من عادة الرهبان وبخاصة كبيرهم ان يوقظه احد .. هو مفيش منبهات يعنى فى الدير ..

16- كيف يشارك كبير الرهبان فى الشعائر المسيحية .. وهو مسلم .. اليس هذا كفرا بالاسلام 
مش من باب اولى ان يستشهد فى سبيل الله احسن من الذل اللى هو فيه ..

17 - عبارة ( بعد أيّام صدر أمر البابا برجوعي لكنيستي بعد نقلي من سوهاج إلى أسيوط )
كيف رضى البابا عنه فجأة كده .. ومن غير لما يناقشة حتى .. فى افكاره ..كيف يفرج عنه كده
هى سايبه يعنى ..
18- الباشمهندس اللى ملفق القصة نسى يذكر اسم الكنيسة اللى اتنقل ليها فى اسيوط ..

19 - ننتقل الى الجزء التالى من القصة :
( بعد مرور عام جاءني خطاب ... فذهبنا إلى السودان في الأوّل من سبتمبر 1979 )
كيف يخرج من الدير فى 11/ 1978 ثم (في اليوم السادس من الشهر الثامن من عام 1978م كنت ذاهباً لإحياء مولد العذراء بالإسكندريّة + 3 شهور البمقشة فى الدير )
يعنى مش سنه ولا حاجة .. ولا العام اصبح 9 شهور ( طبع سهو من الملحن اللى كتب القصة )

20 - عبارة ( يأمرني فيه بالذهاب كرئيس للّجنة المغادرة إلى السودان في رحلة تنصيريّة )
كيف لشخص معروف فى الاوساط المسيحية انه لديه ميول اسلامية اخليه كبير جمعية المنصريين

21- لا يوجد شى من الاصل اسمه ( لجنة التنصير ) ..

22- يتم ارسال الاباء الكهنة للدول الاخرى للصلاة فقط وده للاغبياء المتخلفيين الملفقيين.

23- كل راس عليها 35 الف جنيه مصرى وسنة كام 1979 يعنى كان مبلغ محترم ..
كان من الاولى صرفه هذه المبالغ الضخمة على بناء الكنائس هنا فى مصر .. اللى لم تكتمل
بسبب نقص الموارد المادية ..

24-عبارة (وبعد أن سلّمتُهم أموال المنحة البابويّة اتّصلت بالبابا من مطرانيّة أمدرمان فقال: "خذوهم ليروا المقدسات المسيحيّة بمصر (الأديرة)" وتم خروجهم من السودان على أساس عمّال بعقود للعمل بالأديرة لرعي الإبل والغنم والخنازير وتم عمل عقود صوريّة حتّى تتمكّن لجنة التنصير من إخراجهم إلى مصر.)
هل البابا قاعد فاضى واحد قسيس يتصال به علشان يقول له حاجة زى دى .. ومن خلال التليفونات اللى امن الدوله مراقبها ..

25 - هل المقدسات المسيحية هى الاديرة .. وهل المسيحيين الجدد يجب ان يحجوا اليها ..
ماذا فيها .. ثم لماذا يخروجوا على هيئة عمال للاديرة .. هو مش فيه حاجه اسمها خروج للسياحة
خاصة ان كل واحد منهم معاه 35 الف جنيه .

26 - عبارة ( باب الكابينة 14 بالمفتاح الخاص بالطاقم العامل على الباخرة فوجئت بأن المتنصر الجديد عبد المسيح (وكان اسمه محمّد آدم) يصلّي صلاة المسلمين. )
يعنى المفروض لو واحد بيعمل حاجة خايف انها تنكشف يكون مغلق الباب بالترباس ..
ثم لماذا يستخدم القس المزيف مفتاح طاقم العمل .. هل ليظهر لنا المؤالف العبقرى 
عن طريقة الفلاش باك ان القس ضبط المستنصر الجديد وهو بيصلى ..



بعد كده القس الحلو بعد ذلك يجد صعوبة فى اشهار اسلامه .. لماذا 
- لانه كبير لجنة التنصير .
- لخوفه على الوحدة الوطنية .
وعجبى .. على الوحدة الوطنية ..

27- يقول الباشمهندس مؤالف القصة :
(هدّدتني اللجنة المكلّفة من 4 قساوسة و 3 مطارنة بأنها ستأخذ كلّ أموالي وممتلكاتي المنقولة والمحمولة والموجودة في البنك الأهلي المصري-فرع سوهاج وأسيوط والتي كانت تقدّر بحوالي 4 مليون جنيه مصريّ وثلاثة محلات ذهب وورشة لتصنيع الذهب بحارة اليهود وعمارة مكوّنة من أحد عشر طابق رقم 499 شارع بور سعيد بالقاهرة فتنازلت لهم عنها كلّها )

هههههههههههه : هو مش من شوية كان بيقول : انه ركب الاوتوبيس علشان مش عارف يروح فين
يعنى واحد عنده كل الممتلكات دى ويروح يركب الاوتوبيس ..

لقد ذكر المؤلف هذه الكمية من الاموال لكى يقول لنا ان عمو القس ساب كل شىء واتبع محمد


28- يقول المؤلف : ( بعدها كادت لي الكنيسة العداء وأهدرت دمي فتعرضت لثلاث محاولات اغتيال من أخي وأولاد عمّي، فقاما بإطلاق النّار عليّ في القاهرة وأصابوني في كليتي اليسرى والّتي تم استئصالها في 7/1/1987م في مستشفى القصر العيني والحادث قيّد بالمحضر رقم 1762/1986 بقسم قصر النّيل مديريّة أمن القاهرة بتاريخ 11/11/1986م. 
)
اولا للمؤلف اللى طلع نص كم .. ليس فى المسيحية حد الردة يا حبيبى .. بل كل من يترك 
المسيحية نقول له مع السلامة .. ولا ننظر اليه ..

29- قفذت الاحداث مرة واحدة من سبتمبر 1979 الى 1986 ..

30 - نسيت فى بداية القصة يقول المؤلف ( ركبت الحافلة من محطة العتبة رقم 64 المتجهة إلى العباسيّة وأثناء ركوبي في الحافلة بملابسي الكهنوتية وصليب يزن ربع كيلو من الذهب الخالص وعصاي الكرير ..)
واحد يرتدى صليب ربع كيلو ذهب هيركب الاوتوبيس فى الزحمة ليه .. مكان خذ تاكسى احسن ..
ثم ان القس لا يحمل عصا ايها المؤلف ( ومش هاقول لك ليه برضه .. )


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل;149898 قال:
			
		

> اسمة موجود فى التسجيل يا جميل ... اسمع تانى عشان تعرف اسمة


 
علشان اثبتلك كدبك انت وهو 

رئيس الدير بيكون لية اسم مختلف

وعمر مكان رتيس الدبر كان قسيس :a82: :a82: 

لازم يكون راهب وظل فى الرهبنة ما لا يقل عن 15 سنة رهبنة

ومش اى راهب يرشح لهذا المنصب """""""""""""""

والاخ كان معروف عنة انة مجنون وصاحب افكار غير مسيحية

ومحشش قديم

وبعد كل دة تقولى بقى رئيس لدبر :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

20000 أمريكي بيدخل الاسلام سنويا


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> 20000 أمريكي بيدخل الاسلام سنويا


دليلك وليس من منتدى المراحيض الاسلامى


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

داني دليلي قبل كدا انا حطيته هنا وقمت بمسحه
فاكر الرابط بتاع أنجيلا كولنز
ماسمعتش المذيع وهو بيقول المعروف ان حوالي 20000 أمريكي بيدخلوا الاسلام سنويا
وده راحل لا مسلم ولا يعرف حاجه عن الاسلام
مذيع أمريكي 
في اكتر من كدا؟


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> يا جميل الكلام كان فى السبعينيات .... و لاحظ كمان ان الدرس كان فى جامع .... يعنى اللى بيروح الجامع اصلا مش محتاج يسمع حاجة عن النصرانية و لا النصارى


اصول الهبل 

لازم تكون فى السبعينيات او الخمسينيات علشان محدش يفتكر الهبل الى بيقولة

وطبعا انتم فرحانين بهذا المحشش بناء على كلامة

لايق عليكم


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> داني دليلي قبل كدا انا حطيته هنا وقمت بمسحه
> فاكر الرابط بتاع أنجيلا كولنز
> ماسمعتش المذيع وهو بيقول المعروف ان حوالي 20000 أمريكي بيدخلوا الاسلام سنويا
> وده راحل لا مسلم ولا يعرف حاجه عن الاسلام
> ...


ههههههههههه
المشكلة عندكم يامسلمين ان ارقامكم خيالية ليس لها مكان الا فى عقولكم

بامارة اية يروحو الاسلام

بامارة 11 سبتمير والارهاب

:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*هو فى السبعينيات كان اتوبيس 64 يتاع العباسية عتبة شغال *

*دة قديم قوى الاتوبيس دة .....*

*المشكلة اخى انة كداب غبى*


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*ركز شوية فى الجملة الحلوة دية*

*يقول المؤلف ( ركبت الحافلة من محطة العتبة رقم 64 المتجهة إلى العباسيّة وأثناء ركوبي في الحافلة بملابسي الكهنوتية وصليب يزن ربع كيلو من الذهب الخالص وعصاي الكرير ..)
واحد يرتدى صليب ربع كيلو ذهب هيركب الاوتوبيس فى الزحمة ليه .. مكان خذ تاكسى احسن ..
ثم ان القس لا يحمل عصا ايها المؤلف ( ومش هاقول لك ليه برضه .. )*

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*يوجد مثل فى مصر ان الكذب مالوش رجليين*


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> ههههههههههه
> المشكلة عندكم يامسلمين ان ارقامكم خيالية ليس لها مكان الا فى عقولكم
> 
> بامارة اية يروحو الاسلام
> ...



ياعم واحنا قولنا حاجه؟؟
بقولك المذيع امريكي اصلا والقناة اجنبيه وبرنامج اجنبي
سبحان الله
وبعدين ايوه بأمارة 11 سبتمبر
أحداث 11 سبتمبر خلت ناس كتير تسأل عن الاسلام وطبعا بعد الدراسه عرفوا الفرق الشاسع بين الاسلام والنصرانيه وعرفوا ان الاسلام هو الحق ( زي مانت عارف طبعا وبتجادل وخلاص) فدخلوا دين الله وتركوا عبادة العباد وذهبوا لعبادة رب العباد


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> *ركز شوية فى الجملة الحلوة دية*
> 
> *يقول المؤلف ( ركبت الحافلة من محطة العتبة رقم 64 المتجهة إلى العباسيّة وأثناء ركوبي في الحافلة بملابسي الكهنوتية وصليب يزن ربع كيلو من الذهب الخالص وعصاي الكرير ..)
> واحد يرتدى صليب ربع كيلو ذهب هيركب الاوتوبيس فى الزحمة ليه .. مكان خذ تاكسى احسن ..
> ...



وانت كدا اثبت الكذب؟؟
وانت عرفت ازاي انه بيكذب
عشان قال انه ركب حافله؟؟
يعني ده لا يصدق؟؟
طيب ايه رأيك ان انا اتفرج على فيلم هنا في منتداكم الموقر جايبين واحد بيقول انه كان مسلم وتنصر
وكان سبب تنصره ايه بقى؟
شاف المسيح فوق الكعبه
اي أحق؟؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> *ثم ان القس لا يحمل عصا ايها المؤلف ( ومش هاقول لك ليه برضه .. )*



مش عارف انت بتسمع منين و بتسمع اية تحديدا ... مين قال انه كان ماسك عصا ؟؟
لم يقل فى التسجيل كلة سيرة عصا


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> اصول الهبل
> 
> لازم تكون فى السبعينيات او الخمسينيات علشان محدش يفتكر الهبل الى بيقولة
> 
> ...




اذا جبت سيرة الهبل فمفيش اهبل من حكاية هز السرير ... اللى انتوا فرحانين بيها 
و لا فى اهبل من اللى كان راكب عربية و نزل ملقاش العربية ..... دة و لا فى هارى بوتر


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> ههههههههههه
> المشكلة عندكم يامسلمين ان ارقامكم خيالية ليس لها مكان الا فى عقولكم
> 
> بامارة اية يروحو الاسلام
> ...



هو انت ما سمعتش ان الناجى من احداث سبتمبر اعتنق الاسلام ؟؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> *هو فى السبعينيات كان اتوبيس 64 يتاع العباسية عتبة شغال *
> 
> *دة قديم قوى الاتوبيس دة .....*
> 
> *المشكلة اخى انة كداب غبى*



و انت عندك كام سنه يا جميل ؟؟
لاحظ انك من ساكنى الصعيد .... دة على اعتبار انك صلدق


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> على فكرة المقدمة اتحزفت من التسجيل بتاعك
> 
> المقدمة المحذوفة ( لان من الواضح ان كاتب الرسالة هنا حذفها لحسن واحد يطلع من البلد اللى فيها الرجل ده ويكدبه ) .




و انت كنت حاضر عشان تعرف اذا كانت المقدمة محذوغة و لا مش محذوفة ؟؟
و لا جبتها من الكنترول ؟؟


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> مش عارف انت بتسمع منين و بتسمع اية تحديدا ... مين قال انه كان ماسك عصا ؟؟
> لم يقل فى التسجيل كلة سيرة عصا


ههههههههههههه

على فكرة الموضوع دة قديم جدا

والتسجيل بتاعك غير كامل وفى تسجيلات اخرى بيتكلم عن موضوع  العصا الى فى يد القسيس

ثانيا هى دى الى ركزت فيها وعاوز تسيت انة صح وكل كلامة مشمتفبرك

وانت شفت قبل كدة قسيس راكب اتوبيس فى وسط الزحمة

ويجرى ورا الولد فى الشارع

والاتوبيس بتاع العتبة عباسية 63  كان موجود فى السبعينات

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ارحمنا يارب من مستوى الكدب الاسلامى الغبى


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> على فكرة الموضوع دة قديم جدا
> 
> ...



و انت كنت عايش فى السبعينيات عشان تعرف ان مفيش اتوبيس بالرقم دة ؟؟
مش انت قلت انك من الصعيد ؟؟


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> هو انت ما سمعتش ان الناجى من احداث سبتمبر اعتنق الاسلام ؟؟


 
خيالكم المريض الى بيصورلكم الموضوع دة

ههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة عجبة الاسلام وهو بيقتل فى الناس

دين سماحة:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> خيالكم المريض الى بيصورلكم الموضوع دة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



خيال اية بس و ظل اية و شمس و قمر و نور و ضلمة

انا كنت فاكرك مثقف و بيتحب تقرا ..... انا كدة غيرت فكرتى


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> و انت كنت عايش فى السبعينيات عشان تعرف ان مفيش اتوبيس بالرقم دة ؟؟
> مش انت قلت انك من الصعيد ؟؟


 
انا قلت ان اصلى انا وجدودى من الصعيد وتحديدا من البلد الى فيها الدير

لكن اعيش فى القاهرة ولم تنقطع اتصالاتى باصلى واهلى فى الصعيد

هل هذا يمنع ان اعرف اخبار الدير واذهب الية بين الحين والاخر


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

انا سمعت التسجيل ده وانا راكب مع سواق تاكسى والغبى بيقول انه كان فى جمعيه خلاص النفوس وما يعرفش ان دى جمعيه مش ارثوذكسيه وبيقول انه كان بيطلع حملات تبشيريه لآفريقيا ومصر بالذات ما فيهاش حملات تبشيريه وكلهم اجانب بتوع التبشير ومن غباوته انه قال قسيس راكب اتوبيس وطبعا اتحدى اى مسلم يقول انه فى حياته شاف قسيس او راهب راكب اتوبيس


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> خيال اية بس و ظل اية و شمس و قمر و نور و ضلمة
> 
> انا كنت فاكرك مثقف و بيتحب تقرا ..... انا كدة غيرت فكرتى


 
للاسف انا الذى غيرت فكرتى عنك لانك تسمع وتصدق هذا الكلام الاهبل  الاجوف

الضحل الغير طبيعى والومغلوط

تغير قكرتك او متغيرها هذا شىء يخصك لكنى اكره الكذب

وهذا الموضوع وهذا الرجل كذاب كليا وكل كلامة هبل وعبط

ولو قلتة لطفل صغير هيعرف يميزة من تفاهة الكلام ومستواة الغير اخلاقى


----------



## Scofield (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> هو انت ما سمعتش ان الناجى من احداث سبتمبر اعتنق الاسلام ؟؟



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بعد أذنكم قبل ما أرد على هذا المدعى نفسه قسيس هاقول لك ان كل كلامه غلط فى غلط
 ده اقتباس من مشاركه لميخائيل مجدى مشرف منتدى الكمبيوتر
المسيحى معروف باخلاقة وصفاتة وتصرفاتة.
ومن الاسباب بيقول هل انا اسلمت لاجل المال دة بيقول انا كان مرتبى وهو كان بيتكلم من 20 سنة او اكثر ان راتبة كان 3 الاف جينة شهريا وهو اساسا فى واحد قسيس فى مصر كان بياخد 3 الاف جنية شهريا . * تعليق يعنى حوالى 30000 جنيه الايام دى*
انتبهوا الى الكلام دة حتى بيقول دة انا مكنتش محتاج الى فلوس دة حتى انو كان بيصرف على نفسة
كان بيصرف 500 فى الشهر والكلام دة سنة 1970 على الحشيش والافيون والخمر هو حنا عندا كان بيشرب حشيش ولا افيون ولا خمر
ارجوكم عدوا معى عدد الكذبات التى تم قولها
وهنا معنا مسلمون يشهدون على هذا الكلام من كذب
القسيس بيقول لا تاكلوا مع المسلمين وكل جمعة ياتى مسلمين هنا فى الكنيسة يوم الجمعة هل سمع احد من المسلمين انوا قيل للمسيحين لا تاكلوا مع المسلمين وهذة كذبة اخرى.
البابا قال لة لة اتيت على ذكر المسلمين هحرمك وسوف اخذ منك صك الغفران الذى معك (صك الغفران الذى يغفر بة للناس) اى كلام فارغ *تعليق هو فيه صكوك غفران فى الآرثوذكسيه*

قال فى الاعترافات ان القسيس يأخذ الفلوس ويحط فى جيبة
وفى مرة من المرات اتت لة سيدة تقول لة انها زنت ثلاث مرات من دون علم زوجها ولما وضع لها الصليب على راسها كى يصلى لها انها بعد ذلك اعطتة 100 جنية
خدوا بالكم بقى من الكلام العجيب
بيقول صدر قرار من البابا بتعينة جمعيات خلاص النفوس المصرية والنائب الثانى لقداستة للتنصير بافريقيا وغرب اسيآ (ياولد ياولد)  *تعليق خلاص النفوس بروتستانتيه صرف وليس للبابا اى سلطه عليها*
تعينة رئيس لجمعية خلاص النفوس وما صلة البابا بجمعية خلاص النفوس هذا يدل على ان هذا الشحص مفترى وكذاب
لان البابا لا يقر بجمعيات خلاص النفوس وليس لة صلة بجمعيات خلاص النفوس
ومن ضمن كذبة انة لا يعرف اى شىء بالكتاب المقدس ولا يفهم اى شىء
ان البابا قال لة اذهب الى الاسكندرية واعمل رياضة روحية واحنا ليس لدينا هذا اللفظ وهيكون فى ناس مسلمين كى تحاورهم والبابا عمرة ان تكلم بهذة الالفاظ
وان البابا كان دائما يرسل لة عربية كى تاخذة من المحطة ومتى متى ان البابا يرسل عربيات لاخذ الكهنة من المحطات
وبيقول راح البطراخانة القديمة وقال انة عاوز عربية كى توصلة ولكنة لم يجد اى عربية توصلة لان البابا قام باخراج جميع العربيات كى تقوم بجولات تبشيرية *على اعتبار ان الحملات بتنزل سوق الجمعه بميكرفون يبشروا وتستطيعوا معرفه كذبه انكم كمسلمون لم يأتى يوم اشخاص لبيوتكم او عملكم ليبشروا بالمسيحي*ه
دة الكذبة رقم كام ارجوكم واتوسل اليكم ان تعدوا معكى
ثم يقول انة كان ركب اتوبيس 64 من العتبة الى العباسية وكان لابس اسود وعمة سوداء وقلبة اسود ولابس صليب يجى ربع كيلو دهب وعمر ما قسيس لبس صليب دهب بس هذا الانسان(القس المسلم) قال انوا لبس ربع كيلو صليب دهب
دى الكذبة رقم كام
بيقول مرة راح البطرخانة ودخل الغرفة المخصصة للمدعويين بدعوة رسمية من البابا ومفيش اساسا غرفة مخصصة للمدعوين
المهم
خبطت علية الباب واحد من الاباء الكهنة وقالة الحق يا ابونا اسحق
قال اسمة ابونا اسحق
كى يبلغة ان العربية قد وصلت وتعال كى تذهب الاسكندرية وقال لة الانسان(القس المسلم) للكاهن قل هو الله الاحد  *ومع ذلك سابوه يسافر بعد اسلامه*
وبعد وصولة الى الاسكندرية استقبلة المطران استقبال جيد
وللعلم لايوجد مطران فى الاسكندرية يا كذاب *تعليق الآسكندريه والقاهرة فقط ليس لهم مطارنه أو اساقف*ه
وهم قالوا للمطران ان ابونا اسحق انسان مجنون وانة مسلم داخل الكنيسة
ولكن المطران طلب منة ان يقوم النهضة الخاصة بالسيدة العذراء وانهم يريدونها نهضة جيدة وانهم لا يريدون الفكر الخاص الاسلامى بتاعة  *شوف عبط المطران*
والكلام دة لا يحدث
المهم نزل الكنيسة كى يصلى القداس وقال فى الكنيسة الوزير وزير والذى يدفع اكثر يجلس فى الامام وذى ما قولت فى الاول انا الان امام مسلمين يجلسون امامى الان واسالهم دفعتوا كام كى تجلسوا فى الامام؟؟؟
دى كذبة نمرة كام
وان القسيس
يقف يكون قيام
يجلس يكون جلوس  * تعليق القسيس من أول الصلاة لآخرها لا يجلس *
كلام واحد عمرة ما دخل كنيسة اصلا
وان المطران قال اة بعد ذلك ان الشعب مبسوط منة جدا جدا وانة سوف يتم نقلة من اسيوط الى الاسكندرية* تعليق هو فيه نقل كهنه عندنا*
وهو فى كلامة السابق الانسان (القس المسلم) ان العربة كانت تاتية دائما الى البطرخانة والان نقل الى الاسكندرية والبابا ليس لة علاقة باسيوط واسيوط لها ايبراشية مستقلة وانة لا ينفع ان يتم النقل .
دى الكذبة رقم كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المهم اصدر البابا باعتقالة داخل الدير
وان الرهبان اخذوة الرهبان ووقفوا امامة ممسكين بعضى ويضربوة بها ثم يبصقون علية وان الرهبان يضربوة بالشلوط (بالجذمة)
حد عمرة مسيحى او مسلم سمع ان فية راهب يقوم بالضرب على احد
دى الكذبة رقم كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحقيقة انا بستعجب الناس ازاى بتسمع الكلام دة
انا لا اعيب على بائعى هذة الاشرطة ولكن بعيب على المسؤلين الذى سكتوا على الموضوع وتركوة يذاع لو كان حقيقة يذيعوة ويتحروا الدقة فية
المهم دخلوة الدير كى يرعى خنازير
وانا اسأل اى اب كاهن هو فى اى دير فية خنازير
دى الكذبة رقم كام؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعد 97 يوم ادخلوة الى (شيخ الرهبان) واللفظ دة مش عندنا ولا بنقولة واقول لة ان اسم كبير الرهبان اسمة (الربيطة) ولو كان الانسان (القس المسلم) من الكنيسة ذى ما قال كان عرفة اسمة لكن عمرنا ما بنقول (شيخ الرهبان)
وان (شيخ الرهبان) قال لة اصبر واحتسب ولما (شيخ الرهبان) عرفة وعرف سلوكة فى الدين الاسلامى قال لة (الى انت فية خليك فية)
المهم بيقولة (شيخ الرهبان) اعتبرة اكل عيش وبكرة صلى للرهبان واحنا معنداش لفظ اسمة (صلى للرهبان) وبعد ذلك يرجع للبابا كى يعطية حل لكى يرجع الى كنيستة
رغم انة قال انهم هينقلوة من اسيوط الى الاسكندرية والان يقول انة سوف يعود لكنيستة
اى كنيسة الحقيقة كلام مش راكب على بعضة ابدا
ودى كذبة كمان؟؟
وبيقول انة لن يصلى ولكنة سوف يصلى صلاة مساعد (حتى الصلاة اصبحت محتاجة الى مساعدة، دة واحد لافاهم اى حاجة ولا حتى فاهم يعنى اية صلاة)
وبيسأل الانسان(القس المسلم) هل تعرفوا لماذا يصلى النصارى صلاة الجمعة وبالاخص اثناء صلاة 
كى يشوشروا على المسلمين * تعليق من منطلق اننا بنذيع الصلاة فى الميكروفونات ونقرف المرضى معانا هانشوشر*
كلام فارغ وغير منطقى
وبعد ان عين للجان التبشر قام البابا بارسالة الى السودان وان المبشرين اتوا لة بخمسة وثلاثين سودانى كى يبشرهم من منطقة واو في جنوب السودان وحسب الاعتقداد الكنسى قام بتنصيرهم واعطى لكل واحد شيك بخمسة وثلاثين الف جنية مصرى مدفوع عن مجلس الكنائسى العالمى لكنائس القاهرة* تعليق هو كان فى سنه 73 مجلس كنائس عالمى فى مصر*
وللعلم نحن لا نقبل اى انسان الا حب فى المسيح وايمان وثقة انة المخلص
وانة يقول ان الجنية المصرى الواحد كان يساوى 12 جنية سوادنى
وبعد ما نصرهم اتصل بلبابا وسئلة البابا ان كانوا معة (35 سودانى) فاجابة بنعم ثم قالة البابا ان يركبوا من حالفة الى اسوان ومن اسوان الى الاسكندرية *تعليق واحد طالع يجيب مسلمين لبلد مسلم علشان ينصرهم مش هايعرف يوديهم فين الا لما يكلم البابا*
وللعلم ايضا ابدا ما حد يستطيع الاتصال بلبابا لان البابا لة مكانتة وهو ليس متفرع لاى كاهن وحتى الاباء عندما يتصلون بلبابا يوجد سكرتارية للبابا تقوم بأخذ المكالمة.
دى كذبة جديدة؟؟
وفى اسيوط سوف يجد عربية الدير تأخذهم كى تعمل لهم غسيل مخ* تعليق ناس وافقت تبقى مسيحيه هايغسلوا لها مخها ازاى وليه *وتأخذهم بعد غسيل المخ تأخذهم كى يجلبوا عليهم المال وتصرف ااموال التى جمعت على تنصير المسلمين
وفى الباخرة وجد احد الاشخاص الذين قام بتنصيرة ومعة 35 الف جنية وهذا الشخص يعتبر مليونير
المهم هذا محتويات الشريط المحترم جدا الذى يسمعة الناس عن قسيس اسلم
انا لم اكن اظن ان المسلمين الافاضل لا يسمعون شريط اى اساس من الصحة والاباء الكهنة يشتمون ويبصق عليهم حتى الان يوم 11/29/2005 لم يحدث ان رفع قسيس عصا وقام بالضرب
وان افترضنا ان هذا القسيس كان يشرب الحشيش والافيون والخمر فهذا معناة انة لم يكن قسيس بالاصل بل كنت شيطان
كذب كثير وكلام ليس لة اى اساس من الصحة
عجبا ان الناس تسمعوة وان الناس فى البلد يتركون هذا الكلام يذاع وهم السبب فى حال هذة البلد .
===
*ملحوظه كل تعليقاتى كتبتها باللون ازرق عريض*


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> هو انت ما سمعتش ان الناجى من احداث سبتمبر اعتنق الاسلام ؟؟



ههههههههههههه ده اللى انت مش واخد بالك منه ان اكتر من 9 مليار مسيحى امريكى دخلوا الاسلام بعد احداث سبتمبر وبقى النشيد الوطنى بتاعهم اسلمى يا أم ناجى على ما اروح و اجى :smil7: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (20 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ههههههههههههه ده اللى انت مش واخد بالك منه ان اكتر من 9 مليار مسيحى امريكى دخلوا الاسلام بعد احداث سبتمبر وبقى النشيد الوطنى بتاعهم اسلمى يا أم ناجى على ما اروح و اجى :smil7: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx:





المشكلة ان لما حد بيجيبلك دليل على صحة كلامه مش بنسمعلك صوت .... و اول حاجة بتكتبها شتيمة و سب..... هى دى اخلاق الكنيسة اللى انت اتربيت عليها ..... اذا مكنتش هيا و رينا اخلاقك الكويسة ....


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (20 ديسمبر 2006)

من جد هذا يدل على خوفهم و أخلاقهم الله العالم بها

يعني  الاسلام لو ايش ما صار ما حيسقط باذن الله 

لأن الاسلام هو الدين ولا يوجد دين آخر 

قال الرسول عليه السلام: ( اليوم أكملت’ لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الاسلام دينا ) 
______________________________________________________________________________

وتضحكوا لمّا تحذفوا المواضيع لأنكم عارفين ان الاسلام صحيح وكلامي صحيح فخايفين 

ولاّ ليش خذفتوا الموضووع ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟ حتتفلسفوا وتقولوا كلامك غلط و و و <<< حفظنا كلامكم جيبوا سبب 

ويا حاذف الموضوع أسألك بمن تعتقد أنه اله تعال ناقشني وحاورني اذا قادر واذا عندك 

أسلوب في المحاوره والنقاش وقلي السبب


----------



## دانى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> المشكلة ان لما حد بيجيبلك دليل على صحة كلامه مش بنسمعلك صوت .... و اول حاجة بتكتبها شتيمة و سب..... هى دى اخلاق الكنيسة اللى انت اتربيت عليها ..... اذا مكنتش هيا و رينا اخلاقك الكويسة ....


 
متجبش سيرة الكنيسة الا بكل ادب واحترام

فاهم

و هى دى اخلاق شيوخك والقصص العبيطة الهبلة لكى يثبتوا صحة الاسلام

:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## Badr (20 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> بعد أذنكم قبل ما أرد على هذا المدعى نفسه قسيس هاقول لك ان كل كلامه غلط فى غلط
> ده اقتباس من مشاركه لميخائيل مجدى مشرف منتدى الكمبيوتر
> المسيحى معروف باخلاقة وصفاتة وتصرفاتة.
> ومن الاسباب بيقول هل انا اسلمت لاجل المال دة بيقول انا كان مرتبى وهو كان بيتكلم من 20 سنة او اكثر ان راتبة كان 3 الاف جينة شهريا وهو اساسا فى واحد قسيس فى مصر كان بياخد 3 الاف جنية شهريا . * تعليق يعنى حوالى 30000 جنيه الايام دى*
> ...



حلوه قوي حكاية ان مصر مافيهاش حملات تبشيريه دي .. اومال الشغل اللي في جامعة حلوان ده تسميه ايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> حلوه قوي حكاية ان مصر مافيهاش حملات تبشيريه دي .. اومال الشغل اللي في جامعة حلوان ده تسميه ايه؟؟؟؟



بطل هبل يا حبيبى لم ولن تسمحوا لمبشرين مسيحيين بالعمل فى مصر خوفا من فضحكم وكشف حقيقة ايمانكم بديانتكم المزيفه تقول لى حلوان فيها ايه حلوان قول لى علشان تثبت لى سماحه الاسلام وانكم من طيبه قلبكم سايبين المبشرين يبشروا


----------



## Badr (20 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> بطل هبل يا حبيبى لم ولن تسمحوا لمبشرين مسيحيين بالعمل فى مصر خوفا من فضحكم وكشف حقيقة ايمانكم بديانتكم المزيفه تقول لى حلوان فيها ايه حلوان قول لى علشان تثبت لى سماحه الاسلام وانكم من طيبه قلبكم سايبين المبشرين يبشروا



احنا برضه اللي خايفين لننفضح ؟؟؟؟ مابلاش انت ... ههههههههههههههه


----------



## samehvan (21 ديسمبر 2006)

إنت عاوز رد على إيه يا أخى لمن عنده عقل ؟؟

فين الموضوع أصلا ؟؟؟ وإيه الهدف ؟؟

أنا عاوز أسألكم سؤال يا أخوه 

هل لو أثبتم أن مليون مسلم تنصروا بالأمس وتأكدنا من أنهم كانوا مسلمين ,, سنقتنع ؟؟

وهل لو أثبتنا لكم أن مليون مسيحى إسلموا اليوم ستقتنعون ؟؟؟ بالطبع لأ

على كل حال يا أخ دانى وكل الأخوه المشاركين فى الموضوع أعتقد أن دليل صدق الديانه هو دخول الناس فيها عن إقتناع وأسس سليمه ( بشرط عقل وفكر الداخل فيها )

أنا شخصيا لا أقتنع بإسلام شخص لأنه قال أنه رأى رسول الإسلام فى المنام فأعلن إسلامه
كما لا أقتنع ولا يقلل هذا من شأن الإسلام إذا خرج منه شخص لأنه رأى السيد المسيح مثلا فى المنام أو السياره أو أو أو 

فلا الإسلام ولا المسيحية ( كإيمان ) يتشرف بمن يدخله بحلم أو وهم 

المسيحية أمرت من يريد الإيمان بها أن يكون صافيا نقيا مؤمنا بقليه وروحه 

وكذلك الإسلام قال من اسلم دون عقله وقلبه فلا إسلام له

يبقى لما نتكلم نتكلم عن ناس عاقله بتفكر لما تسيب ديانتها وتروح لديانه تانيه يبقى عندها سبب قوى ومقنع علشان حتى نقتنع ( مش كلام فارغ )


----------



## kittyy (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*بهكذا طرق يسلمون الأجانب*​ 

*الصحفيان المختطفان : نُكِن أعلى احترام للإسلام لكن اُجبرنا على اعتناقه </B>*
*






 واشنطن: أفرج مسلحون ينتمون إلى جماعة مجهولة في قطاع غزة عن الصحافيين الأجنبيين الذي يعملان مع محطة "فوكس نيوز" الأميركية، وكان الصحافيان قد ظهرا أمس في شريط تلفزيوني بثته قناة "الجزيرة" وأعلنا خلاله إشهار إسلامهما وتغيير اسميهما إلى أسمين إسلامييـن. 

وذكرت صحيفة " الشرق الأوسط " أن الصحافي ستيف سينتاني، 60 عاما، قال لمحطة "فوكس نيوز"، عقب الإفراج عنه في غزة مع زميله المصور أولاف ويج، 36 عاما، لقد أجبرونا على اعتناق الإسلام تحت تهديد السلاح، ولكن لا تفهمونا خطأ، فنحن نكن أعلى احترام للإسلام، ونعرف الكثير من الأشياء الجميلة في هذا الدين، لكن إعلان اعتناقنا للدين الإسلامي، جاء تحت فوهات البنادق المسلطة على رأسينـا ولم نكن ندري ماذا يجري بالضبط".*

*(وطبعاً الكلمتين بتوع احترام الاسلام والكلام دا لخوفهم من اعادة اختطافهم مرة اخرى .. فما من احد يحترم الاسلام الان بما يفعله اتباعة)


وتلقت المحطة التي يعملان لها نبأ الإفراج عنهما بابتهاج كبير، انعكس على شاشتها منذ صباح أمس، وأعرب الصحافيان عن الأمل، بألا يثني ما حصل لهما بقية الصحافيين عن القدوم إلى الأراضي الفلسطينية.

وقال ستيف سنتاني :"لا تترددوا، تعالوا إلى هنا وانقلوا ما يحصل، إنها قصة مشوقة". وقال زميله اولاف ويغ إن عدم قدوم الصحافيين "سيكون مأساة كبيرة للشعب الفلسطيني وخاصة لسكان غزة".

وشرح سينتاني للصحافيين، الذين اجتمعوا لاستقباله في بهو فندق بيتش بغزة، ما تعرض له على أيدي المختطفين، وقال انه كان محتجزا في كراج مظلم ومعصوب العين ومقيد اليدين بصورة مؤلمة، ورفض الإجابة عن أسئلة زملائه، لشعوره بالإرهاق.

وأعربت الولايات المتحدة عن ارتياحها للإفراج عن الصحافيين، وقال جاكوب والاس، القنصل الأميركي العام بالقدس للصحافيين، عقب اجتماع مع الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس بمقر الرئاسـة في رام اللـه بـالضفة الغربيـة، بعد الإفـراج عن الصحافييـن في غـزة: "إننا مرتـاحون للإفـراج عن الصحافييـن. هـذا شيء مهم".

وأعرب والاس عن شـكر الإدارة الأميـركيـة والشـعب الأميركي لعباس والأجـهزة الأمنية الفلسطينيـة على جهودهم للإفـراج عن الصحافيين، واصفـا لقـاءه بعبـاس بـ"الايجابي".

وقالت محطة "فوكس نيوز" إن رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني إسماعيل هنية زار المخطوفين قبل انتقالهما من غزة إلى القدس وظهر معهما في فندق بيتش هوتيل وأعرب عن أسفه لما حصل لهما، متمنيا لهما العودة إلى ديارهما بخير وسلامة، ومؤكدا أن أنهما سيبقيان ضيوفا لدى الشعب الفلسطيني في أي وقت يعودان فيه إلى الأراضي الفلسطينية.

كما شدد عباس على أن الخاطفين لا تربطهما أي روابط مع تنظيم "القاعدة"، قائلا أن تنظيم القاعدة ليس له أي وجود في قطاع غزة، وان هوية المختطفين ليست معروفة،وغادر الصحافيين قطاع غزة عبر معبر ايريز شمال قطاع غزة في طريقهما إلى القدس.

وكان الصحافيان قد خطفا في 14 أغسطس /آب على أيدي جماع لم تكن معروفة من قبل اسمها "كتائب الجهاد المقدس". وقبيل إطلاق سراحهما ظهر تسجيل مصور لهما، قال فيه المخطوفان إنهما اعتنقا الإسلام.

وقال بيان صادر عن جماعة"كتائب الجهاد المقدس" التي أعلنت مسئوليتها عن اختطاف الصحافيين، إن الإفـراج عن الاثنين جاء بعد اعتناقهما الإسلام. وأضاف البيان "في الوقت الذي رفضت فيه دول الكفر، بعنجهيتها وغطرستها فداء أسيرها، أكرمنا الله ومن عندنا بدخولهما في الإسلام راغبين مطمئنين، فنطقا الشهادة وقبلا الحق". وأضاف البيان " ما غير الإسلام عصم لهما دماً، ومنع لهما ذبحا، ولسنا ممن يظن أنه يخدع بإعلانهما ثم ارتدادهما". وأضاف البيان "إن عجز مخابرات الكفر ومن يواليها من المنافقين ظهر لكل من له عينان، ولو استطاعوا للأسيرين تحريراً، لما لهثوا ليالي وأياما خلف سراب كذاب".

وتوعد البيان من وصفهم بالكفار القادمين لأرض فلسطين بالقتل أو الإسلام مضيفاً "كل كافر يقدم أرض فلسطين هو حلال الدم عندنا، ما لم يسلم قبل القدوم، وبهذا نكون ضمن خيارات أربعة: إما الإسلام وإما القتل وإما المن وإما الفداء".

ووصفت لجنة المتابعة العليا، التي تمثل جميع الفصائل الفلسطينية السياسية الرئيسة في الأراضي الفلسطينية، حادثة الاختطاف بالجريمة الشنيعة التي من شأنها تشتيت أنظار العالم بعيدا عن العمليات العسكرية الإسرائيلية في قطاع غزة.

كما أدانت الحكومة الفلسطينية بقيادة حركة "حماس" الاختطاف وأصدرت أوامرها بتعقب الخاطفين. وكان قطاع غزة قد شهد في السنتين الماضيتين عدة عمليات اختطاف مماثلة طالت أجانب، انتهت كلها بإطلاق سراح المختطفين.

من ناحية أخرى ، أعرب وزير الداخلية والأمن الوطني سعيد صيام، عن أمله في ألا تتكرر عمليات الاختطاف خاصة للصحافيين الأجانب، لأنها تسيء إلى سمعة الشعب الفلسطيني، وتزيد الضغوط والاتهامات الباطلة لهذا الشعب المظلوم الذي يتوق إلى الحرية.*


----------



## jim_halim (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا ساتر يا رب ... 
للدرجة دي القسوة ؟؟  للدرجة دي أنعدمت الرحمة في قلوبهم .. ؟؟ 
بس معلش برضه الكلام ده مش غريب علي الناس اللي كانت بتجمع النساء في ملاعب كرة القدم 
في أفغانستان و تخليهم يركعوا علي ركبهم و يقتلوهم بالرشاشات .. 
و مش غريب برضه علي الناس اللي لما دخلت قرية أفغانية و لقت بنت عندها أقل من 10 سنوات 
مزينة أظافر يديها بالمانيكير .. قطعتلها صوابع أيديها .. 

و الله يكرمكم مش عايز واحد عبقري يقولي فين الدليل لأن كلنا شفنا الكليبات دي هي و غيرها من كليبات 
قطع رقاب الرهائن و هم ماسكين المصاحف و يبقولوا الله و أكبر كأنهم فتحوا عكا .. 

مش غريب .. *


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا مبدئيا كدة ..... اذا كان الكلام دة صح و طبعا مش صحيح .. فإسلامهم ليس صحيح .... و بعدين يعنى اية اجبرنا على الاسلام ..... مفيش اى واحد عاقل يقدر يقول ان واحد اجبرة على دين معين .... دة اذا الكلام كان بالعقل


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

مقال منشور بالانجليزية عن إسلام ايفون رايدلي
Muslim sisterhood eclipses feminism, says Brit convert
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/st...ectid=10337942


شاهد مقابلة تلفازية للاخت المهتدية ايفون رايدلي تتحدث فيه عن الإسلام
http://www.turntoislam.com/forum/printthread.php?t=21

كتابها الذي يحكي قصة اسلامها
“في قبضة طالبان: من الاختطاف إلى اعتناق الإسلام” والذي حقق أرقاماً كبيرة في المبيعات
In the Hands of the Taliban (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hands-Taliba...982799-5858018


----------



## kittyy (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> اولا مبدئيا كدة ..... اذا كان الكلام دة صح و طبعا مش صحيح .. فإسلامهم ليس صحيح .... و بعدين يعنى اية اجبرنا على الاسلام ..... مفيش اى واحد عاقل يقدر يقول ان واحد اجبرة على دين معين .... دة اذا الكلام كان بالعقل


 
*طيب خد ياسيدى أدى المصدر*

*أضغــــط*

*ثانياً واضح انك ولا بتتفرج على تليفزيونات ولا بتقرا جرايد ولا حتى بتكلف نفسك تتابع اخبار العالم حواليك .. دا الموضوع دا عمل ضجة عالمية . لأنهم جابوا صحفيين جريدة فوكس الاتنين ولبسوهم جلاليب وطلعوهم فى التليفزيون وخلوهم ينطقوا الشهادتين علنى ويقولوا احنا دخلنا فى الاسلام عن اقتناع وهو دين الحق والحمدلله اللى هدانا للاسلام . وانا نفسى شوفت اللقطة دى فى التليفزيون *

والخبر التالى من اخبار الجزيرة .. اظن بقى مافيش اكتر من كدا دليل . لما الجزيرة نفسها هيا اللى تعلن هذا الخبر وادى اللينك كمان ..

http://www.aljazeera.net/news/archive/archive?ArchiveId=336438



*الإفراج عن صحفيي فوكس نيوز وشهيدان في غزة **



سينتياني وويج ظهرا بتسجيل مصور أشهرا فيه إسلامهما قبل الإفراج عنهما (رويترز)*​

*أعلنت مصادر أمنية فلسطينية وشبكة فوكس نيوز الأميركية أنه تم الإفراج عن الصحفيين المختطفين بعد 13 يوما على احتجازهما في **قطاع غزة** من قبل جماعة مجهولة.*​ 
*وذكرت فوكس نيوز أن صحفييها الأميركي ستيف سينتياني (60 عاما) والمصور التلفزيوني النيوزيلندي المولد أولاف ويج (36 عاما) بصحة جيدة.*​ 
*وقبيل إطلاق سراحهما ظهر الصحفيان في تسجيل مصور جديد بشكل منفصل وهما يجلسان على الأرض وقرآ بيانين أعلنا فيهما اعتناقهما الإسلام وفي بعض اللقطات ظهرا وهم يرتديان ثوبا تقليديا. *​ 
*ودعا ويج زعماء الغرب إلى التوقف عن "الاختباء خلف أسطورة لا أتفاوض مع الإرهابيين".*
*وقال رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني إسماعيل هنية للصحفيين اليوم إن المجموعة الإسلامية التي خطفت لمدة أسبوعين صحفيي قناة فوكس نيوز "لا علاقة لها بتنظيم القاعدة".*
*وتبنت عملية الاختطاف مجموعة مجهولة تسمي نفسها "كتائب الجهاد المقدس" وهددت بعواقب غير محددة ما لم تلب الولايات المتحدة مطالبها بالإفراج عن المسلمين المعتقلين في سجونها في غضون 72 ساعة لكن واشنطن رفضت، وقد انتهت المهلة أمس السبت.*
*وقال مراسل الجزيرة إنه ليس هناك أي معلومات حول هذه الجماعة وما زالت مجهولة حتى الآن، وإنها ربما تكون من الجماعات المسلحة المعروفة الموجودة في غزة ولها أشخاص معروفون لكنها لم تفصح عن اسمها، وقد يتم الكشف عنها خلال الأيام القادمة.*​ 
*محاكمة الرمحي*
*وفي تطور آخر، ذكرت مصادر برلمانية وأمنية فلسطينية أن أمين سر المجلس التشريعي محمود الرمحي أحضر صباح اليوم إلى مقر المحكمة العسكرية الإسرائيلية في عوفر غربي مدينة رام الله بالضفة الغربية ليمثل أمام محكمة عسكرية بتهمة "انتمائه لتنظيم محظور هو حركة المقاومة الإسلامية (**حماس**)".*​ 
*واعتقل الرمحي على يد الجيش الإسرائيلي قبل نحو أسبوع من منزله في رام الله حيث نقل إلى معتقل بنيامين قرب معتقل عوفر غربي المدينة.*​ 
*شهيدان وجرحى *
*يأتي ذلك فيما واصل الاحتلال الإسرائيلي عملياته العسكرية في قطاع غزة حيث استشهد فلسطينيان وجرح نحو 10 آخرين بينهم صحفيان أصيبا بجراح خطيرة.*
*فقد أعلنت مصادر أمنية وطبية فلسطينية أن فلسطينيا استشهد فيما جرح ستة آخرون صباح اليوم بقذيفة دبابة إسرائيلية أطلقت في محيط معبر كارني بين جنوب القطاع والأراضي الإسرائيلية.*
*كما أعلن في وقت سابق صباح اليوم عن استشهاد وليد الحرازين (25 عاما) عضو كتائب القسام التابعة لحركة حماس بصاروخ أطلقته مروحية للاحتلال الإسرائيلي شرق غزة.*
*



**النيران الإسرائيلية دمرت السيارة رغم وجود علامات واضحة على أنها إعلام (الفرنسية*)*قصف صحفيين*
*وفي حي الشجاعية شرق غزة، أفاد مراسل الجزيرة بأن صحفيين أصيبا بجروح خطيرة عقب قصف مروحيات إسرائيلية لسيارتهما، فيما ذكرت مصادر أمنية فلسطينية أن الصاروخ أصاب أيضا امرأة وطفلا.*
*وقالت وكالة رويترز إن مصورا يعمل لديها كان من بين المصابين بينما أصيب صحفي آخر يعمل في مؤسسة إعلامية فلسطينية محلية بجروح بالغة. وقال شهود عيان إن صاروخا أصاب السيارة المدرعة التابعة لرويترز رغم وجود علامات واضحة على كل جوانبها بأنها سيارة إعلامية.*
*وفيما يتعلق بالتوغل الإسرائيلي في الشجاعية شرق غزة، دان وزير الإعلام الفلسطيني يوسف رزقة "الاجتياح الإسرائيلي"، معتبرا أنه جزء من سلسلة متواصلة الحلقات امتدت من قبل أسر **الجندي الإسرائيلي جلعاد شاليط** وذلك بهدف ضرب النظام السياسي الفلسطيني.*​ 
*الحكومة الوطنية*
*وحول تشكيل حكومة الوحدة الوطنية الفلسطينية، أشار رزقة إلى أنه من المتوقع بعد الاجتماع الذي عقدته اللجنة المركزية لحركة فتح خلال الأيام الماضية عقد عدة لقاءات بين الفصائل الفلسطينية في قطاع غزة والضفة الغربية لتشكيل مثل هذه الحكومة مع مراعاة الظروف السياسية التي يعيشها الشعب الفلسطيني.*
*وكانت حركة التحرير الوطني الفلسطيني (فتح**) ذكرت على لسان رئيس اللجنة السياسية في المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني عبد الله عبد الله أنها لا تمانع في تشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية برئاسة حركة حماس، مؤكدة أن القضية الأهم هي التوصل إلى برنامج سياسي مشترك للحكومة المقبلة نظرا لوجود خلافات حول طبيعة الحكومة وبرنامجها السياسي ما قد يعيق تشكيلها.*​


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هى قصة ؟؟؟
مفيش حاجة اسمها اجبار على الاسلام 
انتى ما سمعتيش لا اكراة فى الدين ؟؟؟
و بعدين انا مديكى لينك فية قصة صحفية بريطانية اختطفها طالبان لاعتقادهم انها جاسوسة و بعد كدة افرجوا عنها و هى حكت المعاملة الكويسة منهم و اسلمت بعد الافراج عنها


----------



## masry_1979 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

انا فتحت اللينك وملقتش فيه حاجه .

يمكن اتحذفت ؟؟؟؟؟

ولو كان الخبر صحيح فهو حالة من أثنين :

1 - أن يكون الصحفيان سمعوا خطأ بأن المسلمين لديهم هذا الخيار إما الإسلام أو القتل . فأرادوا أن يسلموا حتى يسلموا من المسلمين وبعد ذلك يرجعوا الى دينهم .

2 - أن يكون الخبر صحيح فعلا وهذا خطأ قد وقع فيه المسلمون وليس دليل على خطأ الإسلام .​


----------



## masry_1979 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

آسف اللينك موجود


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لا إكراة فى الدين 
من أسلم و هو مجبر على الاسلام ( ودة استحاله اصلا يصدر الكلام دة عن عاقل ) فاسلامة باطل و لا اسلام له


----------



## masry_1979 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ثم انه لا يوجد تصريح لهما بأنهم أجبرا على الإسلام في ظل الخبر الذي أتيت به . 

هل ظلا على إسلامهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## masry_1979 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

وإذا كنتم تتجهون نحو الجماعات والأفراد بغض النظر عن انها صحيحة وتطابق رأي الإسلام أم لا فأين أنتم من فضائح أبو غريب أو معتقلات غوانتانامو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## adel baket (21 ديسمبر 2006)

:dance: :dance: :kap: :kap: اولا اذ لم يعجبك الانجيل ياريت تقول عن معجز ه عملها النبى بتاعك يابتاع الاردن:t32: :t32:


----------



## coptic hero (21 ديسمبر 2006)

nazeradel قال:


> :dance: :dance: :kap: :kap: اولا اذ لم يعجبك الانجيل ياريت تقول عن معجز ه عملها النبى بتاعك يابتاع الاردن:t32: :t32:



له طبعا معجزات خلى الحمار يعفور يسلم والشيطان برضه يؤمن ويسلم ودى اكبر معجزتين


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> له طبعا معجزات خلى الحمار يعفور يسلم والشيطان برضه يؤمن ويسلم ودى اكبر معجزتين




العقل بيقول ان اللى ما يعرفش حاجة و يتكلم عنها يباة حمار 
انت تعرف باة قصة يعفور يا .... فاهم


----------



## coptic hero (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> العقل بيقول ان اللى ما يعرفش حاجة و يتكلم عنها يباة حمار
> انت تعرف باة قصة يعفور يا .... فاهم



ربنا يسامحك ما هو لو انا ........ زى مانت تقصد يبقى مش هاتفدر تفهمنى لآن ال........... بيفهموا بعض بس ربنا يسامحك تانى مبسوط كده


----------



## adel baket (21 ديسمبر 2006)

:kap: :kap: ليتمجد اسم الرب الهناء:t32: :t32: :t32: :kap: :kap:


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ربنا يسامحك ما هو لو انا ........ زى مانت تقصد يبقى مش هاتفدر تفهمنى لآن ال........... بيفهموا بعض بس ربنا يسامحك تانى مبسوط كده



انا سالت حضرتك سؤال و لم اغلط فيك .... انا بقول عموما ان اللى يتكلم عن حاجة و هو مش عارفها يباة حمار .... صح و لا انا غلطان ؟؟
و بعد كدة سالت حضرتك و قلت انت تعرف اية هى قصة يعفور اللى الناس بتقولها ؟


----------



## coptic hero (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> انا سالت حضرتك سؤال و لم اغلط فيك .... انا بقول عموما ان اللى يتكلم عن حاجة و هو مش عارفها يباة حمار .... صح و لا انا غلطان ؟؟
> و بعد كدة سالت حضرتك و قلت انت تعرف اية هى قصة يعفور اللى الناس بتقولها ؟



يا لمن عنده عقل يا حبيبى لماذا تتخيل اننا اغبياء ولا نقرأ ما بين السطور كلامك معناه انك تشتمنى وتصفنى بال ......... مش كده ولا ايه مع الاعتذار ليعفور


----------



## masry_1979 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جدا المثل دا

لا يدخل المسيحية إلا جاهل ولكن الإسلام لكل العقلاء والأكثر العلماء


----------



## coptic hero (21 ديسمبر 2006)

forallah قال:


> هذا المثل قدمه بيل جتس بعد اعلان اسلامه . وقد قمت بترجمته لكم لتعم الفائدة
> ان اهم انظمة تشغيل الكمبيوتر , نظام التشغيل ويندوز. ونحن نعلم ان هذا لنظام مر بمراحل متطورة... ويندوز 95 ثم 98 تم 2000 ثم Xp  وقد كان هذا التطور لزاما بسبب تقنيات البرامح المتطورة وسدا لثغرات الضعف التي مكنت الفيروسات منها.
> ونحن نعلم ان اخر المراحل وهو ويندوز Xp مصدر قوته هو قدرته على التطور اليومي عبر الانترنت.
> وكذلك الاديان وهي بمثابة انظمة التشغيل للانسان فبها تتغير رؤيته وفهمه وقرائته لكل شئ .
> ...



لا تعليق مش ضعف منى لا بعيد عنك قرف بيل جيتس اسلم هههههههههههههههه  طيب انا جايب لك خبر جنان انا سمعت كلام برضه من وكاله انباء ام ترتر ان جورج بوش بعد ان اشهر اسلامه فى مديريه امن الجيزة ظهر له جبريل وقال له انك لمن المهديين ولو مش مصدقه اسألى جبريل دليفرى


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا لمن عنده عقل يا حبيبى لماذا تتخيل اننا اغبياء ولا نقرأ ما بين السطور كلامك معناه انك تشتمنى وتصفنى بال ......... مش كده ولا ايه مع الاعتذار ليعفور



يا حبيب قلبى الكلام واضح .... انا لم اسبك و لم اسب اى عضو بالمنتدى بالرغم من الاساءات المتكررة منكم .... انا قلت بكل وضوح ان اى واحد بيكتب عن حاجة مش عارفها بيكون حمار .... سؤال باة لكل عضو .... ينفع واحد يكتب عن موضوع و هو مش عارفة؟؟
اذا كنت فاكر انى شتمتك فدى وجهة نظرك و انت حر فيها .......


----------



## mr.hima (21 ديسمبر 2006)

forallah قال:


> هذا المثل قدمه بيل جتس بعد اعلان اسلامه . وقد قمت بترجمته لكم لتعم الفائدة
> ان اهم انظمة تشغيل الكمبيوتر , نظام التشغيل ويندوز. ونحن نعلم ان هذا لنظام مر بمراحل متطورة... ويندوز 95 ثم 98 تم 2000 ثم Xp  وقد كان هذا التطور لزاما بسبب تقنيات البرامح المتطورة وسدا لثغرات الضعف التي مكنت الفيروسات منها.
> ونحن نعلم ان اخر المراحل وهو ويندوز Xp مصدر قوته هو قدرته على التطور اليومي عبر الانترنت.
> وكذلك الاديان وهي بمثابة انظمة التشغيل للانسان فبها تتغير رؤيته وفهمه وقرائته لكل شئ .
> ...



مبروك فرحتلك كويس أنك أفحمتنا :dntknw: ...... مع أنة مش خبر صحيح بالمرة ...أمال يا خويا مفيش قناة من القنوات لا العربية ولا الاجنبية والمريخية قالت حاجة زى كدة ,,,,,هم هم <<<<>>>ممكن تكون وكالة أنباء المشترى أو زوحل....... ممكن أنا سمعت عنها بردة <<<<<>>>على إديكم طبعا


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> مبروك فرحتلك كويس أنك أفحمتنا :dntknw: ...... مع أنة مش خبر صحيح بالمرة ...أمال يا خويا مفيش قناة من القنوات لا العربية ولا الاجنبية والمريخية قالت حاجة زى كدة ,,,,,هم هم <<<<>>>ممكن تكون وكالة أنباء المشترى أو زوحل....... ممكن أنا سمعت عنها بردة <<<<<>>>على إديكم طبعا



تصحيح لمعلومات حضرتك ..... بغض النظر عن صحة الموضوع من عدمة ...عندما يسلم احد الاشخاص مهما كان .... فانة لن يفيد الاسلام ... فهو الذى سيستفيد من الاسلام 
من أمن فلنفسة و من ضل فعليها 
يعنى اسلامة لنفسة و كفرة لنفسة


----------



## mr.hima (21 ديسمبر 2006)

تحذير فيرس الأسلام أخترق شركة ميكروسوفت .....هههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر علينا من فيرس الأسلام ​


----------



## mr.hima (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> تصحيح لمعلومات حضرتك ..... بغض النظر عن صحة الموضوع من عدمة ...عندما يسلم احد الاشخاص مهما كان .... فانة لن يفيد الاسلام ... فهو الذى سيستفيد من الاسلام
> من أمن فلنفسة و من ضل فعليها
> يعنى اسلامة لنفسة و كفرة لنفسة


طب مش يصح بردة لو عندك عقل زي ما أنت بتقول أنك تنصح اللى من دينك الأول قبل ما تتنصح عليا ​


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (21 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> طب مش يصح بردة لو عندك عقل زي ما أنت بتقول أنك تنصح اللى من دينك الأول قبل ما تتنصح عليا ​



و انت شايف اصلا ان دى نصيحة ؟؟


----------



## mr.hima (21 ديسمبر 2006)

أنت شايفها ايه إنشاء الله لحسن أنتوا اليومين دول بتشوفوا حاجات مبنشفهاش:yaka:​


----------



## kittyy (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> هى قصة ؟؟؟
> مفيش حاجة اسمها اجبار على الاسلام
> انتى ما سمعتيش لا اكراة فى الدين ؟؟؟
> و بعدين انا مديكى لينك فية قصة صحفية بريطانية اختطفها طالبان لاعتقادهم انها جاسوسة و بعد كدة افرجوا عنها و هى حكت المعاملة الكويسة منهم و اسلمت بعد الافراج عنها


 
ايه دا .. ما تتكلم بإسلوب مُهذب ..

أه هيا قصة طبعاً .. انا جايبالك موضوع بيقول ان فيه اتنين صحفيين من جريدة فوكس تم اختطافهم واجبارهم على النطق بالشهادتين وطلعوا قالوا اهم اعلنوا اسلامهم قدام الكاميرات .. وبعد ما اطلقوا سراحهم رجعوا الصحفيين قالوا احنا لم نسلم ولكن تم اجبارنا على نطق الشهادتين كى لا نُقتل ولكننا لم نسلم فى الحقيقة ..  يبقى هنا كان فيه اجبار ولا لأ ياأستاذ ؟؟

هتقولى باطل . هقولك ما انا عارفة ان اسلامهم باطل . لكن بوريلك المسلمين بيعملوا ايه فى الناس عشان يخلوهم يسلموا . بيحطوا السكينة على رقابيهم ويقولولهم يااما تنطقوا الشهادتين يااما هتندبحوا . 

ولا انت ما شوفتش دا ؟

أضغـــــط هنـــــا

*وهنــــــــــــــــــا*


افتح الكليبات الموجودة فى هذا الموضوع واتفرج عليها وقولى دا أيه ياأستاذ يامسلم يامؤمن ..  

__________________________________________

أه سمعت عن "لا اكراه فى الدين"

وسمعت كمان عن " قاتلوا الذين لايؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ولايحرمون ما حرم الله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتو الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون"


وسمعت كمان عن "*‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله"*
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=44


وكمان سمعت عن " فإذا انسلخ الاشهر الحرم فإقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد فإن تابوا واقاموا الصلاة واتوا الزكاه فخلوا سبيلهم ان الله غفور رحيم"

هتقولى طب ماهو ربنا قال لو تابوا واقاموا الصلاة اخلوا سبيلهم . هرد عليك واقولك إن دا بيحصل عن طريق الأرهاب فى الجزء الأول من الأية .. يعنى بعد ما يلاقوا المسلمين ماسكينلهم السكاكين وياخدوهم ويقتلوهم ويحصروهم ويقعدوا لهم فى كل مرصد ساعتها ممكن يأسلموا ويصلوا ويدفعوا الزكاه كما فى الأية عشان ما يتقتلوش . ويبقى ساعتها دا مش إجبار ..

يعنى بالعربى كدا . بيقولك اقتل المشركين وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم فى كل مرصد الى ان يتوبوا ويقيموا الصلاة وياتوا بالزكاه (يعنى يسلموا) .. فهمت ياأستاذ ولا لسة برضه ؟؟

سمعنا كتير عن كلام كتير فى القرأن .. وياريت ما تنقيش الأيات بتاعة التسامح اللى اتذكرت فى القرأن عشان كلها اتنسخت بعد كدا بأيات القتل والأرهاب والدم والعنف .. ولا انت لا تؤمن بالناسخ والمنسوخ وكلام ربك اللى بيقول "وما ننسخ من ايه او ننسها" ؟

يعنى بإعتراف ربك اللى بتؤمن بيه بيقول انه بينسخ كلامه وبيغيرة . ودا اللى حصل فى الأيات الحلوة بتاعة السماحة اللى الاسلام استخدمها فى بداياته عشان يجذب الناس ليه فى الأول . وبعد فترة ولما بدأت الأغراءات التانية بتاعة الغنائم والاسلاب والسبايا تطلع وبدأوا ناس كتير يدخلوا فى الاسلام عشان كدا ساعتها بدأ ينسخ ويغير كل كلامة بتاع السماحة ويخليها سيف وقتل وعنف . ويقول اقتلوا المشركين وضرب الرقاب وجزاء الذين لا يؤمنون ان يصلبون وتقطع ارجلهم من خلاف وكلام كدا مش قادرة اكلمة عشان انا بكره لغة العنف والدم والقتل دى كلها ..

يااستاذ . القرأن بتاعكم دا كتاب شيطانى تفوح منه رائحة دم قتلى محمد فى غزواته . وتخرج منه صرخات ودعاوى المظلومين على يد محمد مثل أم قرفة وكعب بن الأشرف .. وعلى يد أتباع محمد مثل كل من ماتوا بسبب الإسلام والمسلمين وعلى ايديهم ..

بجد ربنا يرحمكم وينور عقولكم . لأنكم مش قادرين تشوفوا المصيبة اللى انتوا فيها ..

بس بإذن المسيح هتشوفوا النور الحقيقى فى يوم من الأيام ..


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ياكيتي لا يجوز اجبار احد على الاسلام والايه واضحه وصريحه لا اكراه في الدين
ماتحكميش على الكل بتصرفات البعض
ولا تحكمي على الدين بتصرفات الاشخاص
وبعدين ياكيتي الأندلس كانت كلها مسلمين 
وتم تنصيرهم بالاكراه وحصل جرائم ومجازر عشان ينصروا الاندلس


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين ياكيتي اقري التفاسير واسباب نزول الأيات مش تفسري على كيفك
على فكره انا مش فاضي دلوقتي ولو كنت فاضي كنت شرحتلك الايات دي 
عموما استني لما ابقى اجي


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين ياكيتي بلاش تقولي كتاب شيطاني وتتكلمي بدون علم لأنك مش فاهمه حاجه ولله بجد
وحكايه ام قرفه وكعب ودول مش مظلومين ودول ليهم حكايات  والكلام ده اترد عليه مليون مره
للأسف انت مشوشه فكريا
بس لو تدخلي على اي منتدى اسلامي هتلاقي الردود على كلامك ده بمنتهى البساطه


----------



## kittyy (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*المسلمون يقولون قبل ذبح وقطع رؤوس البشر : " اللهم تقبل منا هذه الأضحية " 
الله إله الإسلام 
والذبائح البشرية الدموية وأكل لحوم البشر​سورة الأنفال 8: 12 و13 و39 "أُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الأَعْنَاقِ 
قطع رأس أبى جهل وذهب به إلى محمد .. سورة محمد آية 4
فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ

ذبح البشر ونحرهم وتقديمهم إلى الله إلاه الإسلام الوثنى
​كانت مجموعة مُلثمة مكونه من خمسة من المسلمين قاموا بقطع راس مهندس امريكى يعمل فى بناء




 العراق فى بناء أبراج الموبيل طبقاً لآيات قرآنية عن طريق الذبح والنحر لإله الإسلام وقد خيروه بين العفو عنه أو إعتناق الإسلام فرفض هذا المهندس الإيمان بالإله الإسلام الوثنى  ونُسب إلى 'أبو مصعب الزرقاوي' أنه هو الذي قام بذبحه ونحره وكسر عموده الفقرى وكانوا يصيحون بـ الله أكبر ألله أكبر ونحروا ( نيك) نيقلاوس بيرج البرئ وقطعوا رقبته من الوريد إلى الوريد على مذبح الإله الإسلام الوثنى وهم يقرآون القرآن وتحت هتاف الشعار الإسلامى الله أكبر تماما عندما يقولون الله أكبر قبل أن يقبلون صنمهم الوثنى الحجرى الحجر الأسود فهل كان الوثنيون العرب يذبحون الضحايا البشرية على هذا الحجر الأسود ؟ .
وليس لى أى تعليق لأن الله الإله العربى المسلم يتكلم ويعلن عن وثنيته من أعمال أتباعه ومؤمنية المسلمين وترو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نها رؤى العين كل يوم على صفحات الجرائد ومن خلال شاشات التلفزة والقنوات الإعلامية العالمية والإنترنت وتسائل الكثيرين سؤالاً محيراً
هل نحن كمسيحين ناطقين بالعربية نعبد نفس الله إله الإسلام الدموى؟ 
وأذاعوا شريط فيديوا عن طريق الإنترنت وبكى مسيحيين أعرفهم وقام الآخرون بالصلاة لأجل هذه النفس البريئة ونشرت جريدة التلجراف الإسترالية الخبر فى صفحتها الأولى تحت عنوان بيور إفيل         pure evil الخميس 13/5/ 2004م وقالت بعض وكالات الأنباء اليهودية التى أتسمت بالذكاء أن الشريط مجرد تمثلية ووقعت وكالات العربية فى الفخ الذى نصبه لهم اليهود وراح الإعلام العربى الإسلامى يؤكد بكل فخر أن الشريط صور واقع هذا الذبح وقالت إحدى الإستراليات : أنهم يحفرون قبورهم بأنفسهم
they are digging there own grave 
وهذه بعض المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت التى يمكن أن ترى ذبح الأمريكى البرئ بأمر الله إله الإسلام بالصوت والصورة وستجد بعضها اقفل لشدة بشاعته ووحشيته وبربريته .

***********************************************************






قطع الرؤوس فى أندونسيا ضحايا لله إلاه الإسلام 
واحدة من ثلاث طالبات فى مدارس قتل الإسلام شبابهم وحياتهم , أثنين من ضحايا السلام الوحشى وجدوا فى حق أما الثالثة فوجدت جثتها ورأسها المفصولة بالقرب من كنيسة مسيحية فى أندونسيا - بتاريخ 1/1/2006 م 

**********************************************************


حادثة ذبج برئ آخر فى السعودية .. ​ 
نشرت صوت الجهاد ( وهم أسلاميون يؤمنون بالقرآن والأسلام الأصلى ) - صوت المجاهدين فى جزيرة العرب حول موضوع مقتل بول مارشال جونسون بتاريخ 1/5 / 1425 هـ 
 http://www.hostinganime.com/neda3/sout/index.html​البيان بدأ بآية قرآنية وقالوا الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله , نبينا محمد وعلى وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه , وبول مارشال مهندس مدنى يعمل فى صيانة الطائرات أستطردت هذه الجماعة تقول :" تلك الطائرات التى كان العلج الأمريكى القتيل رابع أربعة يشرفون على صيانتها فى بلاد الحرمين , ونحن بعون الله ماضون على هذا الطريق نقاتل أعداء الله ونقعد لهم كل مرصد بنور من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم انشفى صدور المسلمين " ..  ممن كشفة الله من هذه الواقعة فإرتفع صوته غاضباً لأسر نصرانى عسكرى ( كذب لم يكن هذا البرئ عسكرياً ولكنه مدنى يعمل فى الصيانة ) وقتله فى الوقت الذى خنس فيه وجبن عن قول كلمة يبرئ فيها للمستضعفين من المسلمين والأسارى من المسلمين فى ايدى عباد الصليب والطواغيت فى أبو غريب والحاير وعونتنامو والرويس وغيرها .  
وذكر البيان أيضا آية قطع الرقاب القرآنية سورة الأنفال 8: 12 و13 و39 التى تقول 
فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا
وقالوا القتلة بالحرف الواحد فى بيانهم : " وإلا سنتقرب إلى الله بدمه " وهذا تأكيد لوثنية الله الذى يعبده المسلمون
وفى يوم 19 / 6 / 2004 م أعلنت وكالة BBC أن القائد الميدانى الذى ذبح المهندس الأميركى بن عيسى المقرن (أبو هاجر) الأمريكى البرئ 
عبد العزيز قد قتل أثناء إشتباك مع القوات السعودية وهم يتخلصون من جثة المهندس المذبوح وتقول الأنباء أن المسلمين عرضوا عليه الإسلام وأعطوه القرآن ولكنه رفض هذه العقيدة الشيطانية الدموية الذين يتقربون إلى الله بدماء بنى البشر
أفتح موقع الوكاله العالمية للأنباء بى بى سى
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_3820000/3820937.stm​تقول تقارير واردة من السعودية إن عبد العزيز المقرن زعيم تنظيم القاعدة في السعودية الذى ذبح المهندس الأميركى قد قتل اليوم مع اثنين آخرين أثناء محاولتهما التخلص من جثة الرهينة الأمريكي بول جونسون اليوم الجمعة. 
ونقلت وكالة أنباء رويترز عن مسؤول في الأمن السعودي تأكيده نبأ مقتل المقرن قائلا " الخبر صحيح لقد قتل المقرن مع اثنين من كبار المتشددين". 




وقال المصدر إن الثلاثة قتلوا في اشتباك مع أجهزة الأمن في حي الملز بالعاصمة السعودية الرياض


وآيات القتل فى القرآن بلغت 3500 موقع 
وأستطاع المسلمين إختطاف ثلاثة من الكوريين التابعين لقوة الأمم المتحدة فى العراق وذبحوا أحدهم والصورة المقابلة لجريدة الديلى تلجراف التى صدرت بتاريخ 28 يونيو 2004م فى أستراليا قبل ذبح الكورى والمقاله بعنوان : " مزيد من المختطفين فى يد الشرير " ويعتقد أن الكورى الذى ذبحوه رفض إعتناق الإسلام فى الوقت الذى أعتنق فيه الأثنين الآخرين الإسلام خوفاً من الذبح لأنهم لم يذبحوهم والجريدة نقلت صورة من قناة تلفزيون الجزيرة الإسلامية وعلامة قناة الجزيرة موجودة فى الركن الأيمن من الصورة .
نفذت مجموعة مسلحة في العراق تطلق على نفسها اسم جماعة التوحيد والجهاد تهديدها بقتل مواطن كوري جنوبي احتجزته رهينة. وكانت المجموعة أمهلت حكومة سول 24 ساعة لسحب قواتها من العراق والامتناع عن إرسال قوات إضافية. 
وظهر الرهينة الكوري كيم سون إيل (33 عاما) في شريط فيديو تلقته الجزيرة بملابس الإعدام البرتقالي وهو يصرخ وخلفه ثلاثة من المسلحين قرأ أحدهم بيانا قبل إعدام الرهينة بقطع رأسه وخلفة شعار الإسلام الشهير لا إله إلا الله  موجها إلى الشعب الكوري الجنوبي . 
وقال المتحدث إن الجماعة حذرت من مغبة عدم الإذعان لمطالبها، وأضاف "قد أعذر من أنذر، وهذا ما جنته أيديكم". ولم يفعل الكوريين شيئاً للأسلام ومضى يقول "كفاكم كذبا وخداعا فقواتكم ليست هنا من أجل العراقيين ولكن من أجل أميركا". 
وقد أكدت وزارة الخارجية الكورية الجنوبية موت الرهينة في العراق والعثور على جثته. 
ويأتي قتل الرهينة –الذي كان يعمل في شركة تجارية في بغداد- بعد أنباء أشارت إلى أن الرهينة ما يزال بخير وأن الخاطفين قبلوا بتمديد المهلة وتراجعوا عن مطالبهم بضرورة سحب القوات الكورية الجنوبية من العراق للإفراج عن الرهينة بعد تدخل وسطاء. 
 http://www.hostinganime.com/iraqnews2/koria1.zip     شاهد فلم الرعب ( ذبح الكوري)
وإعتقد المسلمين أن هذه الفعله الشنعاء سترهب أعدائهم الكفار غير المسلمين ولكن لم تأتى بالثمار المرجوه لأن الفضو



ل البشرى لمعرفه هذا الدين فاق الخوف ومن المعتقد أن هذا الحدث  سوف يزيد السخط عليهم فقد دفع الملايين فى إتخاذ الجانب المضاد وأعتبرهم بربرين أستيقظوا فى وقت آكثر تقدما
ولما وجد الإعلام الإسلامى أنه فى موقف لا يحسد عليه إتجه إلى التعتيم الإعلامى مثلاً لا يعرف المسلمين المصريين ماذا حدث وذكر اعلامهم أسباب عبيطه لا يصدقها أى طفل والأسباب هى : أن الذى ذبح يهودى وأيضاً لمعاقبة الأمريكان على ما حدث فى سجن ابو غريب ووقع الإعلام الإسلامى فى مأزق .. 
اليوم الإسلام قد اصيب فى مقتل .. واليوم بدأ العقلاء من المسلمين والحكومات العربية نفسها بابعاد بلادهم بعيداً عن هذه



 الرمال الدينية الإسلامية المتحركة التى تبتلع الأخضر واليابس ولا تهتم الدول التى تطبق فيها الشريعة الإسلامية  إذا تحولت شعوبها من الإسلام إلى أى دين آخر بعد أن طاردت المتنصرين وقتلت الكثير منهم فى السجون لأنهم وجدوا أنه من الخطورة الرجوع إلى التخلف بدلاً من التقدم الحضارى فالإسلام يشدهم إلى الخلف بدلاً من الأمام وأصبح شعارهم الغير معلن : 
التــــحـول عــــن الإســـــلام هـو الحــــــــــل​
وقال خالد ابن الوليد ‏:‏ اللَّهم لك علي إن منحتنا أكتافهم (أي أسرتهم) أن لا أستبقي منهم أحداً أقدر عليه حتى أجري نهرهم بدمائهم، ثمَّ إنَّ الله عزَّ وجلَّ منح




اليوم .. إذا سألت مسيحى من مسيحى الشرق الناطقين باللغة العربية .. هل تؤمن بالله إله المسلمين؟ سيرد عليك بدون تفكير لا .. لا .. 
وإشتهر الله إله الإسلام فى الغرب بالدموية وسفك دماء الأبرياء والإرهاب وإغتصاب النساء والسرقة بالأنفال والأسلاب.. أى أن هذا الإله أمر بكل شر وتسائلوا هل يوجد إله حقيقى يأمر بكل هذه الشرور؟ ووجدوا من الآثار المكتشفة فى العربية أن الله هو إلاه القمر الذى عبده العرب فى الوثنية.

حادثة ذبج برئ آخر - نحر رهينة بلغاري في العراق
اعلنت جماعة التوحيد والجهاد الإسلامية العراقية، التي اختطفت سائقين بلغاريين، انها اعدمت احدهما، وهددت باعدام الآخر خلال 24 ساعة، وذلك حسبما جاء في شريط فيديو اذاعته قناة الجزيرة الفضائية. 
وظهر في شريط الفيديو المواطن البلغاري مرتديا ملابس حمراء اللون شبيهة بتلك التي ظهر بها رهائن آخرون قبل. 
 قتلهم، وهو منحنيا امام ثلاثة رجال ملثمين. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وقالت قناة الجزيرة انها تلقت شريط فيديو يوضح عملية القتل لكنها قررت عدم اذاعته. 
وكان السائقين البلغارين قد اختطفا وهما في طريقهما الى مدينة الموصل شمال العراق. 
وهددت جماعة التوحيد والجهاد، التي يتزعمها ابو مصعب الزرقاوي، المعروف بصلاته بتنظيم القاعدة، الاسبوع الماضي بقتل الرهينتين البلغاريتين اذا لم تفرج القوات الامريكية عن كافة السجناء العراقيين بحلول يوم السبت الماضي , مسلمو بلغاريا طالبوا بالافراج عن الرهينتين البلغاريتين , وبهذا يكون البلغاري هو ثالث رهينة تعلن الجماعة مسؤوليتها عن اعدامه، وذلك بعد ان اعدمت الامريكي نيك بيرج والكوري الجنوبي كيم صن ايل. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/middle_east_news/newsid_3891000/3891967.stm​ 
وعلى صعيد آخر، تعتقد الشرطة العراقية فى 16/7/2004م أنّ جثّة فصلت رأسها، تمّ العثور عليها في الموصل، قد تكون لأحد الرهينتين البلغاريين، قالت قناة الجزيرة القطرية في وقت سابق إنّه تمّ إعدامه

أذاعت جماعة عراقية مسلحة انها قتلت الايطاليتين اللتين كانت تحتجزهما كرهينتين في العراق. 
وقالت وكالة رويترز للأنباء إن الجماعة ساقت الخبر،  في بيان لها نشره احد المواقع على شبكة الانترنت لايستخدمه عادة المتشددون العراقيون. 
غير أن الحكومة الإيطالية تقول إنها تتعامل مع هذا الزعم بحذر، فيما تعمل على الوقوف على صحته من عدمها. 
وقالت الجماعة التي تطلق على نفسها اسم جماعة الجهاد انها قتلت الرهينتين في اعقاب رفض ايطاليا سحب قواتها من العراق. 
وكانت الجماعة قد اعلنت في بيان لها في الثاني عشر من سبتمبر/ ايلول الجاري أنها ستقتل الرهينتين ما لم تنسحب القوات الايطالية من العراق. 
ويذكر إلى أن السيدتين الإيطاليتين سيمونا باري وسيمونا توريتا كانتا قد أختطفتا في مطلع الشهر الجاري أثناء عملهما في مقر منظمة "جسر إلى بغداد" وهي منظمة غير حكومية تعمل في مجال الإغاثة الإنسانية عندما أقتحم المقر عدد من الرجال المسلحين أثناء تواجدهما في مقر المنظمة في وسط بغداد. 
وياتي هذا بعد ساعات من بث شريط فيديو عبر موقع على شبكة الانترنت تضمن نداء استغاثة وجهه الرهينة البريطاني، كين بيجلي، المحتجز من قبل جماعة التوحيد والجهاد في العراق التي يتزعمها المتشدد الأردني المولد أبومصعب الزرقاوي. 
وقد ناشد الرهينة في الش



ريط رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير انقاذ حياته. وظهر الرهينة جالسا ومن خلفه علم جماعة التوحيد والجهادوظهر في شريط الفيديو رجل معصوب العينين يقول "أحتاج أن تساعدني الآن يا سيد بلير، لأنك الشخص الوحيد على الأرض الذي يمكنه مساعدتي. أعتقد أن هذه ربما تكون فرصتي الأخيرة. لا أريد أن أموت. لا أستحق ذلك. من فضلك أطلق سراح السجينات المحتجزات في سجون العراق. من فضلك ساعدني لكي أرى زوجتي، التي ليس بمقدورها الاستمرار بدوني عدام الأمريكيين​وكانت الجماعة قد اختطفت بيجلي (62 سنة) وهو مهندس من ليفربول، مع الأمريكيين أرمسترونج وجاك هينسلى من حديقة منزلهم بحي المنصور في بغداد يوم الخميس. 
وكان الثلاثة يعملون لدى شركة خدمات عامة وإنشاءات متمركزة بالشرق الأوسط



. 
وكانت الجماعة قد أعدمت يوم الثلاثاء الرهينة الأمريكي جاك هينسلي الذي لحق بمواطنه يوجين أرمسترونج الذي أعدم يوم الاثنين. 
وقالت وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية (سي آي إيه) إن الزرقاوي نفسه، الذي يشتبه في ارتباطه بمنظمة القاعدة، شارك في عملية قتل هنسلي بعد أن تأكد أنه كان المتحدث في الشريط الذي تضمن عملية إعدام أرمسترونج.
وطالبت الجماعة بالإفراج عن  جميع السجينات العراقيات كشرط لإطلاق سراح الرجال الثلاثة. إلا أن كلا من الحكومتين الأمريكية والبريطانية رفضت مطالب الجماعة. وتقول بريطانيا إنه لا يوجد لديها أي معتقلة عراقية. 
وتحتفظ الولايات المتحدة بعالمتين عراقيتين كانتا تعملان في مجال الأسلحة إبان نظام صدام حسين هما رحاب رشيد طه وهدى صالح مهدي عماش، لكن أمريكا تقول إنها لا تعتزم الإفراج عنهما . ​ "سجينة عالية القيمة" 
وكان وزيران عراقيان قد قالا في وقت سابق من يوم الأربعاء إنه ربما يطلق سراح العالمتين العراقيتين في المستقبل القريب. 
لكن وزير الخارجية العراقي، هوشيار زيباري، قال لبي بي سي إن رحاب طه "سجينة عالية القيمة" وأنه "لا توجد خطط فورية" بإطلاق سراحها. ​ 
 ، إالحكومة البريطانية "لن تتفاوض مع خاطفي الرهائن ولن تتفاوض مع الإرهابيين. 
وقال متحدث باسم الحكومة البريطانية إن عائلة بيجلي علمت بشأن شريط الفيديو مضيفا أنه "موقف صعب
 للغاية". وجاء رد فعل شقيق الرهينة إيجابيا إزاء الشريط. ونقلت وكالة رويترز للأنباء عنه قوله "هذه أنباء جيدة، أليس كذلك؟ الرجل لا يزال حيا!" وقال وزير الخارجية البريطاني، جاك سترو، يوم الأربعاء إن الحكومة البريطانية تبذل كل ما بوسعها لتأمين إطلاق سراح بيجلي. لكنه أضاف أنه لا يمكن التظاهر بوجود قدر كبير من الأمل. وأضاف أن عائلة بيجلي مستعدة لأسوأ الاحتمالات. وفي وقت سابق استعطف ابن الرجل البريطاني كين بيجلي رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير المساعدة في إنقاذ حياة والده بعد قتل الرهينة الأمريكي. ​



الدكتورة رحاب رشيد طه​


وقد اعلنت رئاسة الوزراء البريطانية ان بلير تحادث مع افراد من عائلة بيجلي. 
وكانت وزارة الخارجية البريطانية قد أصدرت بيانا يوم الإثنين الماضي "أدان خطف وقتل المدنيين الأبرياء". 
وأضاف البيان أن هذه الجريمة الفظيعة ستقوي من عزيمتنا على التعاون مع الحكومة العراقية والشعب العراقي لإحلال الأمن والإستقرار والديمقراطية في العراق. وكان بلير صرح من قبل بأن "موقف بريطانيا سيظل ثابتا ضد الإرهاب". 
كما قرأ شقيق الرهينة البريطاني كين بيجلي، فيليب، بيانا أذيع بقناة "العربية" التليفزيونية يوم الأحد الماضي قال فيه إن شقيقه جاء إلى العراق لمساعدة العراقيين، وإنه يتخذ من بلاد العرب وطنا ثانيا منذ 10 سنوات. وقد حذرت الخارجية البريطانية رعاياها من التوجه إلى العراق إلا للضرورة القصوى خشية تعرضهم للخطف ذكر أنه تم خطف أكثر من 100 رهينة أجنبي في العراق خلال الأشهر الماضية، لمحاولة زعزعة الحكومة المؤقته وطرد القوات الأجنبية التابعة لسبع عشرة دولة​http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/middle_east_news/newsid_3681000/3681674.stm​​​==========================================================

​​ 




​الرهينة الفليبيني برئ جديد وفق ما ظهر في شريط سابق لقناة الجزيرة التلفزيونية  يلاحظ أسم خالد بن الوليد ومحمد رسول المسلمين ولا إله إلا الله فى خلفية المجرمين المسلمين هؤلاء الثلاثة الله ومحمد وخالد هم المحرضين الأساسيين لقطع الرؤوس هذا هو الله ورسوله 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​أختف المسلمون رهينة يابانية وهددت بقتله والرهينة اليابانى أسمه شوسي كودا البالغ من العمر 24 عاما , وقد



 دعت الحكومة اليابانية إلى اجتماع طارئ في أعقاب تقارير  العثور على جثة الرهينة الياباني في العراق. 
وقالت هيئة إخبارية صينية ، نقلا عن وسائل إعلام روسية ، إنه عثر على جثة لشخص آسيوي في مدينة تكريت. 
اسرة كودا ناشدت خاطفيه للافراج عنه 
وكانت العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية بزعامة أبو مصعب الزرقاوي قد هددوا بقتل كودا إذا لم تسحب اليابان قواتها من العراق , ورفض الوزراء الياباني جونتشيرو كويزومي كويزومي طلب الجماعة قائلا إنه لن يرضخ للارهابيين. 
وليس من الواضح متى انتهت مهلة الخاطفين لكن يعتقد أن ذلك كان في وقت مبكر ص



باح الجمعة بتوقيت اليابان. 
وكان كودا قد غادر اليابان في رحلة تستمر عاما بدأها من نيوزيلانده. 
وقال المسؤولون إنه استقل حافلة من عمان إلى بغداد الاسبوع الماضي. 
وقد ناشدت أسرته خاطفيه الافراج عنه يوم الجمعة، وقال شقيقه "شقيقي ليس سوى مدني، إنه شاب رأي أن شعب العراق يعاني وانطلق في رحلته ولديه رغبة في مساعدته". 
ويوجد في العراق قوة يابانية غير مقاتلة قوامها حوالي 550 جندي. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اختطاف مهندسي اتصالات مصريين في العراق​



يعمل المهندسان لصالح شركة عراقنا للهواتف المحمولة​


اختطف مجموعة من الرجال المسلحين مهندسين مصريين من مكتبهما في بغداد، حسب ما أعلنت وزارة الداخلية العراقي. 
وقالت الشرطة العراقية إن المسلحين قيدوا حراس المبنى ثم اختطفوا الرجلين اللذين يعملان في شركة عراقنا للاتصالات. 
يذكر أن أكثر من 100 أجنبي اختطفوا في العراق منذ مارس/آذار 2003. 
وقد إطلاق سراح كثير من هؤلاء، بينما قتل 27 على الأقل. وفي الوقت نفسه يختطف كثير من العراقيين في حوادث لا تحظى بتغطية إعلامية، وغالبا ما تكون من أجل الفدية. 
وقال العقيد عدنان عبد الرحمن لوكالة أنباء الأسوشيتد برس إن الرجلين اختطفا ليلا من مكتب الشركة في منطقة الحارثية
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_3685000/3685538.stm اختطاف مهندسي اتصالات مصريين في العراق   ​    اختطاف‏6‏ مصريين في العراق‏..‏ وأنباء عن طلب فدية
زوجة أحد المخطوفين‏:‏ خطفوا زوجي وهو يحدثني في التليفون


اختطف مسلحون مجهولون ستة مصريين يعملون في شركة عراقنا لخدمات التليفون المحمول بالعراق‏,‏ التي تتبع شركة أوراسكوم المصرية مالكة الحصة الأكبر من أسهمها‏.‏ وقد ناشدت السيدة أسماء أبوالسعود زوجة أحد المهندسين المخطوفين الجماعة المسئولة عن الحادث الإفراج عن زوجها‏,‏ لأن أسرته في حاجة مؤكدة إليه‏,‏ وأنها لا تعرف سببا لاختطافه‏.‏ وقد ترددت انباء عن أن الخاطفين طلبوا فدية مقابل الإفراج عنهم‏.‏
ونقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط‏,‏ عن السفير فاروق مبروك‏,‏ رئيس بعثة رعاية المصالح المصرية في العراق قوله‏:‏ إن مجموعتين من المصريين جري اختطافهما‏,‏ الأولي‏:‏ خارج بغداد‏,‏ وتضم أربعة فنيين مصريين‏,‏ وأربعة عراقيين‏,‏ وكانوا يعملون في أبراج إرسال‏,‏ خاصة بشبكة المحمول العراقية‏,‏ والمجموعة الثانية تضم مهندسين اختطفا من مقر إقامتهما في العاصمة بغداد‏.‏
وكان متحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية العراقية قد أعلن اختطاف مصطفي عبداللطيف‏,‏ ومحمود تركي‏,‏ في هجوم شنه مسلحون علي مكاتب الشركة في حي الحارثية ببغداد‏,‏ استولوا خلاله علي أسلحة وأجهزة كمبيوتر بعد توثيق حراس الأمن‏.‏
وفي القاهرة ذكرت زوجة المهندس مصطفي عبداللطيف أن الاختطاف جري في نفس اللحظة التي كان زوجها يتصل بها تليفونيا وأبلغها بأن لديه شكوكا في أن شركة الأمن علي علاقة بالمختطفين‏.‏
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.ahram.org.eg/Index.asp?CurFN=fron2.htm&DID=8255 اختطاف‏6‏ مصريين في العر



اق ​
فى الصورة المقابلة مصعب الزرقاوى المسلم الذى أعاد قطع رؤوس الأبرياء بعد قرون من أستعمال طريقة الذبح والنحر وقطع الرأس والتمثيل بالجثث من قبل المسلمين بمباركة شيوخ الأزهر .


[SIZE=-1]


​فى الصورة المقابلة اسامة بن لادن السفاح الذى قتل الألاف فى مبنى التجارة العالمى وأدت عملياته فى النهايه بإحتلال أمركا لبلدين إسلاميتين .



[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]
فى الصورة المقابلة الإرهابى المصرى أيمن الظواهرى الساعد الأيمن لمؤسس القاعدة بن لادن وهو على قمة المطلوبين الإرهابيين 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[/SIZE]*


----------



## kittyy (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*المواقع التى ترى فيها المسلمين يقدمون الذبائح البشرية*​* إلى الله حينما طبقوا آيات قطع الرقاب من القرآن  ​* 
*http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Video2/HTMLobj-61/impalement.asx ذبح المسلم المصري للمسلم المصرى*
*http://www.arabnet.co.il/dir/adultcontent.htm عمليات تعذيب فى العراق وقطع الرؤوس*

*http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Video2/HTMLobj-37/beheading.asf مزيد من قطع الرقاب حتى لايقول المسلم ان ماحدث استثنائي أو فئة مجرمة لا نعترف بها وهم فى ألصل ينفذون أوامر الله*
 : *http://history.al-islam.com/names.asp?year=6  لله الرحيم إلاه الإسلام يطلب شق ام قرفة*
* http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=10135  نبى الرحمه يامر بتقطيع الايادى والارجل وتثميل الاعين*​*: *​*http://history.al-islam.com/names.asp?year=6** رسول الرحمة يشق ام قرفة*​*http://www.geocities.com/iraqdewanpages/terror-1.html*​​* نحكم بالقران ونقطع رؤوس الاسرى بالسكين هكدا علمنا الرسول:*
*http://www.hostinganime.com/neda3/sout/index.html** ذبح أمريكى فى السعودية*
*http://www.homestead.com/prosites-prs/index.html** وحشية بعض الشعوب والتمثيل بالجثث عند الإسلام وباقى ألأمم*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=10135**  رسول الأسلام يقطع الأيادي و الأرجل و يسمل العيون*
*http://www.ogrish.com/movies/ogrish-dot-com-beheading-of-egyptian-spy-in-iraq-video.wmv**  قطع راس مسلم مصرى بعد أن أراد المسلمين فى العراق أن يعطوة للسفارة المصرية فى العراق ورفضت* السفارة مقابلتهم ​​​http://www.abrahamic-faith.com/Clips.html  هذا الموقع فيه جميع مذابح التى فعلها المسلمون وقطع الرقاب والخاذوق الذى أستعمل فى مصر
 the vidio is number 5 in the list , the muslim killed in egypt after become christian  ​​http://www.abrahamic-faith.com/Clips.html Warning Wake up World, Islam is on the march! ​​http://www.ogrish.com/view_attachment.php?id=38738&download=1 ذبيحة بشرية جديدة ذبح السائق التركى
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Video2/HTMLobj-99/Iraqichristian.wmv ذبح واستشهاد مسيحي عراقي​​http://www.ogrish.com/movies/ogrish-dot-com-nepalese-hostages-executed.wmv_ اعدام 12 نيبالي في العراق علئ يد مسلمين شاهد_​http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_3620000/3620850.stm​ا لمجرمين المسلمين يحتجزون300طفل روسيا 
http://www.copts.net/arabic/detail.asp?id=206 _عائلة مصري مخطوف في العراق تطالب الخاطفين باطلاق سراحه_
 http://www.annaqed.com/writers/omran/mutilating_corpses_islamic_tradition.html التمثيل بالجثث.. سنة إسلامية
http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Video2/HTMLobj-99/Iraqichristian.wmv ضرب عنق ضابط المخابرات الامريكى بالسيف​​​http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Video1/​
http://nerdfish.org/iraq2vediom.wmv 
http://www.alokab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9962
 http://www.aawsat.com/view/news/2004,05,31,236880.html 


المسلمون يذبحون روسى ويقطعون راسه   http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Video2/HTMLobj-53/RussianEX.asx
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_3685000/3685538.stm اختطاف مهندسي اتصالات مصريين في العراق​​http://abrahamic-faith.com/Clips.html​​http://www.ankawa.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/topic.cgi?forum=4&topic=1782 العثور على جثة المواطن المسيحي بسام صبري مفصولة الراس في الموصل​​http://www.ankawa.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/topic.cgi?forum=4&topic=1795 استشهاد سبعة مسيحيين عراقيين بعملية ارهابية اسلامية جديدة في بغداد​​http://www.ankawa.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/topic.cgi?forum=32&topic=800  قتل الشباب المسيحيين​
​http://www.zelga.com/villages/Iraq/Dohok/dohuk.htm    بحث عن القرى المسيحية الاشورية التى تلاشت بفعل الإسلام  ​
http://www.arabnet.co.il/dir/adultcontent.htm عمليات تعذيب فى العراق وقطع الرؤوس
http://switch5.castup.net/frames/20041020_MemriTV_Popup/video_480x360.asp?ClipMediaID=52537&ak=null العصابات الإسلامية الإرهابية فى مصر ترسل متطوعين إلى إرهابى العراق ويذبحون الأبرياءفى العراق لتنفذ فتوى الأزهر بالذبح والنحر ​http://www.arabnet.co.il/dir/videoclip/AMEEL.WMV​​​قطع رأس أنسان بيقولوا عليه جاسوس ​
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عائلة مصري مخطوف في العراق تطالب الخاطفين باطلاق سراحه

سوهاج ـ اف ب: 6/ 4/ 2004م طالبت عائلة القبطي المصري فيكتور توفيق جرجس الذي خطفته مجموعة مسلحة في العراق وتهدد بقتله، من الخاطفين امس الخميس بان يرحموه .وكان جرجس (35 عاما) وهو من سكان بلدة ابو شوشة في محافظة قنا بصعيد مصر، 60 كلم الي جنوب القاهرة، قد ظهر الي جانب مواطن تركي في شريط فيديو بثته امس الاربعاء شبكتي تلفزيون عربيتين
وهددت المجموعة المسلحة في شريط الفيديو بقتل الرجلين 
وقالت زوجة فيكتور وهي امل جاد الرب زوجي كان يعمل سائقا لكن ظروف المعيشة صعبة فقرر ان يسافر الي الكويت بعد ان اقترض مبالغ من الناس . واضافت اتصل بي السبت وابلغني انه وجد عملا ففرحت وزغردت ووزعت الشربات 
واكدت زوجي لا ذنب له واتمني ان يرحموه من اجل اولاده 
اما ابن شقيقته سامح عويضة فقال فوجئنا بالموضوع وهو لا علاقة بالسياسة 
وكان وزير الخارجية المصري احد ماهر اعرب امس الاربعاء عن الامل في ان يطلق سراح المواطن المصري سالما واكد ان وزارته تبذل الجهود الضرورية من اجل اطلاق سراحه
عبرت قرية أبوشوشة بمحافظة قنا أمس فى 18/ 6/ 2004م  عن فرحتها باطلاق سراح فيكتور توفيق جرجس الذي كان مختطفاً في العراق، دقت اجراس كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس قبل طلوع الشمس، وتوجه الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي الي القرية ليكون اول المهنئين لأسرة فيكتور وأهالي قريته وتقدم صلاة شكر اقيمت بكنيسة الانبا انطونيوس. واقيمت بالمساجد صلاة شكر لاطلاق سراح فيكتور. وشاركت جريدة»الوفد« المصرية الأهالي في الخامسة صباحاً لتهنئة اسرة فيكتور وأهالي قريته. وقدم الأنبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي شكراً خاصاً لـجريدة »الوفد«. والصحف المصرية وأحمد ماهر وزير الخارجية واللواء عادل لبيب محافظ قنا ، لدورهم في اطلاق سراح فيكتور ورعاية أسرته. ومن جانبها، وجهت عائلة فيكتور الشكر لكفيله الكويتي على ما بذله من جهد واهتمام وحرص على سلامة ابنها العائد
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ذبح صبى فى العراق والتمثيل بجثته بالحرق فى العراق 
صعق اهالي بحزاني وبعشيقه لرؤيتهم جثةالصبي فادي محروقه بعد ان تم ذبحه لا لذنب سوى ان الله لم يخلقه مسلما . صبي في عمر الورد لايفقه من الحياة شيئا , يسير بدراجته يلهو بين بساتين الزيتون لم يكن يعلم بان المؤمنين ينتظرونه ليقدمونه قربانا لربهم الرحمن الرحيم . 
هكذا كانت مأساة عائله عائد خدر شمعون من بحزاني و بعشيقه عندما تعرضت مجموعه ارهابيه دمويه الى ابنهم فادي البالغ من العمر 15 سنه 
وخطفته من بين بساتين عين علق في بعشيقه الساعه 12 ضهرا وهو يقود دراجته الهوائيه التي اهداها له والده وتم قتله وذبحه بطريقه وحشيه جدا حيث مثل في جثته وتم حرقها ورميها في طريق بعشيقه تيزخراب مقابل مزرعه العزاوي. ان هولاء الذين جردوا من اي قيم انسانيه لم يفكروا بالله والضمير والدين . اي مذهب يقبل ان تقتل الاطفال دون اي سبب 
وكانت بعشيقه قد فقدت فتى اخر وهو بعمر 15 سنه قبل مايقارب السنه وهو جوليان افرام يعقوب البالغ من العمر 15 سنه بعد ان تم كسر راسه بضربه بالطابوق الاسمنتي ومن ثم حرق جثته 
لقد حس الارهابيون القتله بان الاطفال وبرائتهم وضحكتهم هي اخطر شئ تواجههم فقاموا بافعالهم النكراء هذه تحت غطاء الدين 
من يستطيع ان يمد يده الى طفل وهو في عمر الورود وايذاءه وقتله وحرقه مهما تكن قساوة قلبه. 
وللاسف ان والدة الطفل كانت تنتظر ابنها بعد ان عملت له الغداء كي يدخل البسمه الى وجوه العائله ولم تعرف بان رجال الظلام والموت بانتضاره كي تسنح لهم الفرصه القذره كي يرتكبوا حماقتهم . 
هكذا بدا الايزيديون والمسيحيون بالرحيل هربا مما ينتظرهم وكأن العراق لم يكن يوما وطنا لهم . 
​http://www.ankawa.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/topic.cgi?forum=4&topic=1855​​​ *المؤمنون يذبحوا صبيا كافرا من اهالي بحزاني بالعراق*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
إختطاف رهينة أستراليا سنه 63 سنة 
أختطفت عصابات الإسلام فى العراق شخصاً أستراليا يبلغ من العمر 63 سنة وهو مهندس أستشارى أسمه دوجلاس وود , ومنح



 خاطفوه مهلة 72 ساعة لبدء سحب قواتها من العراق تذكر قناة الجزيرة أن هذا الأسترالى سيذبح في حال عدم الاستجابة، الا ان عدة رهائن قد قتلوا سابقا .
وتعهدت أستراليا، الحليف الرئيس للولايات المتحدة فى العراق ، ببذل ما تستطيعه لتأمين إطلاق وود، لكنها شددت على عدم تغيير سياساتها بشأن العراق وأنها ستحاول إطلاق سراحه بطرق أخرى . 

وقال وزير الخارجية الاسترالي الكساندر داونر للاذاعة الاسترالية يوم الجمعة الموافق  6/



 5/ 2005 م " بالتأكيد نحن واثقون للغاية بأنه (الرهينة) على قيد الحياة ولا نزال عازمين على إنقاذه" وأكد الوزير توجه قوة خاصة من أستراليا للعراق هذا الاسبوع . 
وقال رئيس الوزراء الاسترالي جون هاوارد "تجري محاولات على مستويات مختلفة لتأمين الافراج عنه والافضل في هذه القضية تقليل الكلام عنها". 

وأضاف بقوله "لم نفقد الامل...يجب أن نكون إيجابيين، لكن يجب أن ندرك أيضا مدى صعوبة الامر". 
ويظهر الرهينة فى حالة يرثى لها وهو أعزل من السلاح والأسلحة مصوبة إليه  وفي مطلع الأسبوع عر



ضت قناة الجزيرة الفضائية لقطات جديدة لدوجلاس وود. وحذر الرهينة الذي ظهر وعلى وجهه آثار ضرب كما تمت حلاقة شعر رأسه: "سأقتل إذا لم تخرجوا من العراق 
وقد قام الشيخ تاج الدين هو أحد الشخصيات البارزة في الجالية المسلمة في استراليا والتقى مع أسرة وود. وأجرى اتصالا في أواخر الأسبوع الماضي برجال دين سنة بارزين في بغداد ليحثهم على أن يفعلوا ما بوسعهم لضمان إطلاق سراح الرهينة , وبالرغم من الشكوك التى تحيط بالشيخ تاج الدين الهلالى ونواياه حيث أظهر عداءه فى كثير من المواقف لسياسة الولايات المتحدة إلا أن الحكومة الإسترالية قدمت المعونة له لأجل إنقاذ شخصا بريئاً  فسهلت له إجراءات الإنتقال ليصل إلى بغداد بسرعة  .
يذكر أن استراليا لديها قوة قوامها نحو ألف جندي داخل العراق وحوله . وكان رئيس الوزراء الاسترالي جون هاوارد قد قال إن قواته ستبقى في العراق حتى تتم مهمتها وأصر على أنه لن يخضع لتهديدات المتشددين.

والشيخ تاج الدين الهلالي هو مفتي مسجد لاكمبا بسيدني، ويحظى بدعم كبير من الجالية اللبنانية , وقد تم تعيينه في منصبه من طرف الاتحاد الأسترالي للمجالس الإسلامية ذي الكثرة العددية ، لكن العديدين يرون أن منصبه رمزي فقط. 
ويتهمه زعماء اليهود بمعاداة السامية، ويرفضون قوله إنه يمثل إسلاما معتدلا ,  حيث أدت تصريحاته فى كثير من الأحوال عكس ما يقول  ويقول جيريمي جونس من المجلس التنفيذي ليهود أوستراليا إن الشيخ الهلالي يلعب دورا هامشيا منذ جاء إلى أستراليا قبل 20 عاما .
ويقول كورندر سيد مسؤول بإحدى الصحف الإسلامية بسيدني : " إن الشيخ يحظى بشعبية كبيرة في بعض الفئات من المسلمين لأنه يقول ما يريد الناس سماعه، لكنه ليس شهيرا جدا خارج الجالية العربية، فالهنود والباكستانيون والأتراك، وحتى الإندونيسيون والبوسنيون، سمعوا به حتما، لكن لا علاقة حقيقية تشدهم إليه ". 
ومما يذكر أن هولندا دفعت فدية بلغ مليون وربع مليون دولار تقريبا من أجل إطلاق سراح رهينة هولندى أريان إركيل احتجز كرهينة لمدة عامين، باقليم ديغيستان الروسي وقد تم  إحتجاز إركيل لمدة عامين ولم يطلق سراحه إلا في عام 2004، مما جعل فترة احتجازه هي أطول فترة يحتجز فيها عامل إغاثة كرهينة. 
القوات العراقية إستطاعت الإفراج عن الرهينة الأسترالى 
أكد رئيس الوزراء الاسترالي جون هاورد، إطلاق سراح الرهينة الاسترالي دوغلاس وود، بعد مضي أكثر من شهر على احتجازه في العراق. 




نًقل أن تحرير الرهينة تم على أثر عملية عسكرية وقال هوارد في كلمة أمام البرلمان "يسرني إعلامكم بأن الرهينة الأسترالي في العراق المهندس دوغلاس وود في مآمن من خاطفيه."
*الرهينة الاسترالي دوغلاس وود عاد إلى الحرية بعد 47 يوما من احتجازه من قبل مجموعة عراقية - وبخصوص رأسه الذي حلقه الخاطفون ، انتقد قائلاً : قصة شعره الجديدة قائلا إنها لم تعجبه!*​
*ونقلت وكالة الأسوشييتد برس نقلا عن مصدر إعلامي استرالي أن إطلاق وود تم على اثر عملية عسكرية قامت بها القوات الأمنية العراقية واكدت بعض المصادر قيام القوات الأسترالية فى العراق مشتركة مع القوات المريكية بدور فعال فى إطلاق سراح الرهينة الأسترالى .*​​
ولم تكشف الحكومة الأسترالية الكثير عن تفاصيل تحرير وود الذي قال وزير الخارجية إليكساندر داونر إنها تمت في إطار عملية عسكرية.
وكانت الجهة الخاطفة قد سلمت وسائل الإعلام شريط فيديو مقتضب لوود في مطلع مايو/أيار الماضي.
ورفضت الحكومة الأسترالية، وهي حليف قوي للولايات المتحدة وكانت بين أوائل الدول التي سارعت للانضمام للحملة العسكرية التي قادتها الولايات المتحدة على العراق، الإذعان لمطالب المتشددين.
وقال وود أيضا إنه شعر بأنه كالخائن عندما أرغم عند حاجز للتفتيش - وأمام كاميرا الفيديو- على مناشدة الولايات المتحدة واستراليا سحب قواتهما من العراق.
وقال الرجل أيضا إنه سمع مقتل اثنين من المحتجزين العراقيين على مدار ليلتين متعاقبتين، قتل أولهما بعد طرحه أرضا على بعد سنتيمترات من قدمي الرهينة الاسترالي. 
ووصف ما حدث بقوله: "لقد انهار الرجل على الأرض. ولم تكن رأسه تبعد إلا بضعة سنتيمترات عن قدمي، ثم سمعت أصوات طلقات رصاص، فحتى استخدام كاتم للصوت لا يمنع من سماع الدوي داخل غرفة مغلقة". 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_4532000/4532935.stm 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/middle_east_news/newsid_4528000/4528259.stm لمزيد من التفاصيل
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_4577000/4577007.stm 
http://arabic.cnn.com/2005/middle_east/6/15/release.aushostage/index.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/middle_east_news/newsid_4096000/4096336.stm 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_4625000/4625205.stm ======================================================================




 ​
جماعة أهل السنة تذبح رهينة يابانى 

نقلت وكالة الأخبار بى بى سى  فى 28/ 5/ 2005 م قتلت جماعة أنصار السنة رهينة يابانيا ووضعت مشاهد فيديو تمثل عملية القتل على موقع على الانترنت.  
وأظهروا في لقطات الفيديو اوراق شخصية وجواز سفر لأكيهيكو سايتو وهو عضو سابق في "الفيلق الأجنبي" الفرنسي كانت قد اختفى في العراق في الثامن من شهر مايو/أيار. 
وكان سايتو يعمل لصالح شركة أمنية بريطانية. 
وفى مشاهد الفيديو ظهر جسد ممدد على ظهره ووجهه مضرج بالدماء ويرجح أن ملامحه ملامح سايتو. 
يذكر ان 6000 جندي ياباني يشاركون في مهام متعلقة باعادة الاعمار في العراق. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_4589000/4589097.stm لمزيد من التفاصيل راجع
 موقع وكالة بى بى سى 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*---------------------------------------------------------------------*
​


----------



## kittyy (21 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> وبعدين ياكيتي بلاش تقولي كتاب شيطاني وتتكلمي بدون علم لأنك مش فاهمه حاجه ولله بجد
> وحكايه ام قرفه وكعب ودول مش مظلومين ودول ليهم حكايات والكلام ده اترد عليه مليون مره
> للأسف انت مشوشه فكريا
> بس لو تدخلي على اي منتدى اسلامي هتلاقي الردود على كلامك ده *بمنتهى البساطه*


 

*بمنتهى البساطة !!!!!*

*بص يالورد . انا عاوزة اقولك حاجة ..*

*مافيش اى شىء فى الدنيا يجعل انسان فى قلبة رحمة من عند الله ويسمح بقتل انسان اخر ابداً مهما كان أساء ليه ..*

*يعنى واحدة زى أمر قرفة دى اللى اتقتلت واتشقت بين جملين . كان ايه سبب انهم قتلوها ؟ مش لأنها قالت شعر فيه هجاء لمحمد ؟  هل لأنها قالت فيه وعنه كلام سىء مثلا يقوموا يقتلوها ؟  *

*راجع السيرة النبوية لابن هشام .. باب غزوة زيد بن حارثة بنى فزارة و مصاب أم قرفة*
*http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes2722.htm*

*راجع الطبقات الكبرى لإبن سعد .. باب سرية زيد بن حارثة إلى أم قرفة بوادي القرى *
*http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=185&CID=20*

* راجع تراجم الأعلام .. باب من وفيات سنة 6.*
*http://history.al-islam.com/names.asp?year=6*

*أرحم أنسانيتى ولا تحاول ان تقنعنى بعمل مثل هذا ..*


*وكعب بن الأشرف قتلوه ليه ؟  أدى قصته من صحيح البخارى ..*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5978*

*" ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏يقول ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏لكعب بن الأشرف ‏ ‏فإنه قد آذى الله ورسوله فقام ‏ ‏محمد بن مسلمة ‏ ‏فقال يا رسول الله أتحب أن أقتله قال نعم قال فأذن لي أن أقول شيئا قال قل فأتاه ‏ ‏محمد بن مسلمة ‏ ‏فقال إن هذا الرجل قد سألنا صدقة وإنه قد عنانا وإني قد أتيتك أستسلفك قال وأيضا والله ‏ ‏لتملنه ‏ ‏قال إنا قد اتبعناه فلا نحب أن ندعه حتى ننظر إلى أي شيء يصير شأنه وقد أردنا أن تسلفنا وسقا أو وسقين ‏*

*‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏غير مرة فلم يذكر ‏ ‏وسقا ‏ ‏أو ‏ ‏وسقين ‏ ‏أو فقلت له فيه ‏ ‏وسقا ‏ ‏أو ‏ ‏وسقين ‏ ‏فقال أرى فيه ‏ ‏وسقا ‏ ‏أو ‏ ‏وسقين ‏ ‏فقال نعم ارهنوني قالوا أي شيء تريد قال ارهنوني نساءكم قالوا كيف نرهنك نساءنا وأنت أجمل ‏ ‏العرب ‏ ‏قال فارهنوني أبناءكم قالوا كيف نرهنك أبناءنا فيسب أحدهم فيقال رهن ‏ ‏بوسق ‏ ‏أو ‏ ‏وسقين ‏ ‏هذا عار علينا ولكنا نرهنك اللأمة ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏يعني السلاح ‏ ‏فواعده أن يأتيه فجاءه ليلا ومعه ‏ ‏أبو نائلة ‏ ‏وهو أخو ‏ ‏كعب ‏ ‏من الرضاعة فدعاهم إلى الحصن فنزل إليهم فقالت له امرأته أين تخرج هذه الساعة فقال إنما هو ‏ ‏محمد بن مسلمة ‏ ‏وأخي ‏ ‏أبو نائلة ‏ ‏وقال غير ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏قالت أسمع صوتا كأنه يقطر منه الدم قال إنما هو أخي ‏ ‏محمد بن مسلمة ‏ ‏ورضيعي ‏ ‏أبو نائلة ‏ ‏إن الكريم لو دعي إلى طعنة بليل لأجاب قال ويدخل ‏ ‏محمد بن مسلمة ‏ ‏معه رجلين ‏ ‏قيل ‏ ‏لسفيان ‏ ‏سماهم ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏قال سمى بعضهم قال ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏جاء معه برجلين وقال غير ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏أبو عبس بن جبر ‏ ‏والحارث بن أوس ‏ ‏وعباد بن بشر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏جاء معه برجلين فقال إذا ما جاء فإني قائل بشعره فأشمه فإذا رأيتموني استمكنت من رأسه فدونكم فاضربوه وقال مرة ثم أشمكم فنزل إليهم ‏ ‏متوشحا ‏ ‏وهو ينفح منه ريح الطيب فقال ما رأيت كاليوم ريحا أي أطيب وقال غير ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏قال عندي أعطر نساء ‏ ‏العرب ‏ ‏وأكمل ‏ ‏العرب ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏فقال أتأذن لي أن أشم رأسك قال نعم فشمه ثم أشم أصحابه ثم قال أتأذن لي قال نعم فلما استمكن منه قال دونكم فقتلوه ثم أتوا النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فأخبروه""*

*أى رسول بل وأى انسان لدية قلب ينبض بالأنسانية يأمر بقتل من يحاول اذيته أو يهجوه بالشعر ؟؟*


*بل وأى رسول من عند الله يأمر بتقطيع الأيادى والأرجل وتسمير الأعين بمسامير لبشر مهما كانوا قد فعلوا ؟؟*

*من البخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارى*
* ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الوليد بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الأوزاعي ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏أبو قلابة الجرمي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قدم على النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏نفر من ‏ ‏عكل ‏ ‏فأسلموا ‏ ‏فاجتووا ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏فأمرهم أن يأتوا إبل الصدقة فيشربوا من أبوالها وألبانها ففعلوا فصحوا فارتدوا وقتلوا رعاتها واستاقوا الإبل فبعث في آثارهم فأتي بهم ‏ ‏فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ‏ ‏وسمل ‏ ‏أعينهم ثم لم يحسمهم حتى ماتوا*
*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=10135*
* 
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسلم بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سلام بن مسكين ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ 
‏أن ناسا كان بهم سقم قالوا يا رسول الله آونا وأطعمنا فلما صحوا قالوا إن ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏وخمة ‏ ‏فأنزلهم ‏ ‏الحرة ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏ذود ‏ ‏له فقال ‏ ‏اشربوا ألبانها فلما صحوا قتلوا ‏ ‏راعي ‏ ‏النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏واستاقوا ذوده فبعث في آثارهم فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ‏ ‏وسمر ‏ ‏أعينهم فرأيت الرجل منهم ‏ ‏يكدم ‏ ‏الأرض بلسانه حتى يموت ‏
‏قال ‏ ‏سلام ‏ ‏فبلغني أن ‏ ‏الحجاج ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لأنس ‏ ‏حدثني بأشد عقوبة عاقبه النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فحدثه بهذا ‏ ‏فبلغ ‏ ‏الحسن ‏ ‏فقال وددت أنه لم يحدثه بهذا 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=5253&doc=0ل ‏ ‏سلام ‏ ‏فبلغني أن ‏ *



*أولم تسمع عن قتل العصماء بنت مروان  وهى ترضع طفلها الرضيع لأنها هجت محمد بشعرها ؟*
http://sirah.al-islam.com/Display.asp?f=mga1182


*قتل عصماء بنت مروان *
*حدثني **عبد الله بن الحارث** ، عن أبيه أن **عصماء بنت مروان** من بني أمية بن زيد كانت تحت يزيد بن زيد بن حصن الخطمي وكانت تؤذي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعيب الإسلام وتحرض على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالت شعرا : *​*فباست بني مالك والنبيت *

*وعوف وباست بني **الخزرج *
*أطعتم أتاوي من غيركم *

*فلا من **مراد** ولا **مذحج*
*ترجونه بعد قتل الرءوس *

*كما يرتجى مرق المنضج *

*</SPAN>*
*قال عمير بن عدي بن خرشة بن أمية الخطمي حين بلغه قولها وتحريضها : اللهم إن لك علي نذرا لئن رددت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى **المدينة** لأقتلنها - ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ ببدر - فلما رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من **بدر** جاءها عمير بن عدي في جوف الليل حتى دخل عليها في بيتها ، وحولها نفر من ولدها نيام منهم من ترضعه في صدرها ; فجسها بيده فوجد الصبي ترضعه فنحاه عنها ، ثم وضع سيفه على صدرها حتى أنفذه من ظهرها ، ثم خرج حتى صلى الصبح مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم **بالمدينة** . فلما انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نظر إلى عمير فقال أقتلت بنت مروان ؟ قال نعم بأبي أنت يا رسول الله .*

*وهذا من السيرة النبوية ياأخى لورد .. مش جايبه حاجة من عندى ..*

*وكتير وكتير من القصص اللى بتحكى عن رحمة رسول الإسلام وأتباعة ومعاونية . بس انتم اللى بتحبوا تعطوا له كل المبررات الممكنة لكل هذا القتل والدماء التى سفكها . وتعطون له العذر فى كل شىء وكأن الشيطان هيىء لكم ان الشر خير والقتل رحمة . فأصبحتم لا تستخدمون عقولكم إلا لإختراع كافة وسيلة للدفاع عن هكذا افعال شيطانية ..*

*لا ياعزيزى . السيد المسيح أزال من قلوبنا كل فعل شرير وردىء وبدأ بنفسه . وكل من جرحة واهانة وقال عنه كلمة شريرة سامحهم وطلب منا وعلمنا كيف ان نسامح ونحب نحن ايضاً لكل البشر حتى الأعداء ..*​


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

كيتي بلاش المواضيع الي مالهاش لازمه دي
عايزه تتناقشي اتناقشي في الدين مالناش دعوه بتصرفات اشخاص
لأن انا ممكن اجبلك روابط بردو عالي بيحصل في الشيشان والي كان بيحصل في البوسنه والهرسك
لدرجه انهم كانوا بيشقوا بطون المسلمين هناك على شكل صليب ويحطوا في قلب بطنهم ازايز خمره وده شوفته بعيني قبل كدا في التلفزيون
فبلاش تتكلمي من تصرفات الاشخاص

انا هرد عليكي دلوقتي بالنسبه لموضوع أم قرفه في ايجاز سريع

الرسول لم يقتلها ولا يوجد اى كتاب يقول هذا الكذب
واتحداكي ياكيتي لو ذكرتي كتاب بيقول ان الرسول هو الي قتلها بنفسه
الي حصل
ذهب زيد ابن حارثه للتجاره  فأمرت أم قرفه قبيلتها بالهجوم على القافله وقتلهم واخذ اموالهم 
وهى كانت كبيره قومها ويخافون منها ولديها القدره والسلطه على وقف اى حرب 
يعنى مثل كلبه امريكا كوندليز رايس 
وفعلا قتلوا المسلمين واخذوا اموالهم 
رجع زيد الى المدينه مصاب بجروح ولما شفى منها طلب من الرسول ان يعطه جيش للاخذ بالثأر ورد اموال المسلمين والاسرى 
فأمر الرسول له بجيش ولكن لم يذهب معه 
فنتصر المسلمين وحرروا الاسرى 
يقال وهذا خبر غير أكيد ان زيد قتلها قتله شنيعه 

اذا من الذى قتل ام قرفه ؟

 وهل هى امراه عاديه ام محاربه ؟

هم يقتلون ابنائنا ونسائنا فى كل بلاد العالم فلماذا يعترضون على قتل امراه محاربه وهى من اعتدت اولا؟


وبالنسبة لكعب

كعب الاشراف كان سيد قومه وزعيم بنى قريظه 

وكان شاعر سليط اللسان 

شاعر يعنى يعادل الان = قنبله ذريه 

فالعرب كانت تخاف من اى قبيله بها شاعر

فلما انهزم كفار مكه فى أحد 

جاء كعب من المدينه يحرض العرب على الانتقام ويذكرهم بقتلاهم ويثير القبائل العربيه الاخرى ضد الرسول 

والرسول يتحمل ثم شتم النبى بالشعر والرسول تحمل 

ثم تطاول وقال شعر قذر فى نساء المسلمين وشرفهن 

هنا وجب على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كقائد عام للمسلمين ان يحميهم من الاعداء 

لان الشعر شئ مش سهل وهو اكبر سلاح عند العرب

فطلب النبى ان يوقف المسلمين شعر كعب الاشراف 

فتقدم أحد أخوته الذين اسلموا وتطوع بقتله 

وهذا لاجل الحفاظ على المجتمع الجديد الناشئ وحفظ اعراض المسلمات 

وكان المسلمون قبل قتله يمشون خائفين بسبب شعره

بعد قتله خاف الناس من المسلمين واحترموهم 

واصبح كل مسلم يضمن انه لن يتجرأ احد على بيته ولا على شرفه 

وهذا واجب النبى فرض عليه ان يحمى اتباعه من كل شر


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

وبالنسبه لعصماء بنت مروان؟

هذه ايضا شاعره وشتمت النبى وزوجها كان اعمى مسلم وقتلها 

النبى لم يأمر بقتلها يعني زوجها هو الي قتلها من نفسه دون امر من النبي

الردود في منتهى البساطه ياكيتي بس ياريت ماتخديش الكلام من المواقع المسيحيه
الي عايز يعرف الدين يعرفه من اهل الدين مش من أعداء الدين

انتظري باقي الردود


----------



## kittyy (22 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> كيتي بلاش المواضيع الي مالهاش لازمه دي
> عايزه تتناقشي اتناقشي في الدين مالناش دعوه بتصرفات اشخاص
> لأن انا ممكن اجبلك روابط بردو عالي بيحصل في الشيشان والي كان بيحصل في البوسنه والهرسك
> لدرجه انهم كانوا بيشقوا بطون المسلمين هناك على شكل صليب ويحطوا في قلب بطنهم ازايز خمره وده شوفته بعيني قبل كدا في التلفزيون
> ...


 
ياأخ لورد .. عاوزنا بعد ما نشوف بأعيننا كل هذه الأفعال تحدث على يد المسلمين أتباع الإسلام وهم يهتفون بعد كل جريمة شنعاء يفعلونها "الله اكبر . العزة للإسلام . والنصر للإسلام" وهم واضعين خلفهم لافتـــه مكتوب عليها " لا اله الا الله . محمد رسول الله"  . ماذا تريدنا ان نرى فى الإسلام بعد هذا ؟؟

تعرف .. انا كنت عارفة انك هتذكر امريكا والبوسنة والشيشان . هقولك هذه حروب ليست لها علاقة بالدين ولا من قريب ولا من بعيد ..  

*تسمح حضرتك تقولى* :

- ماذا تعلم عن حرب الشيشان مع روسيا ؟. من حيث تاريخها وما هى أسباب الصراع وحروب الشيشان ؟   وما علاقة هذه الحرب بالدين ؟

- أيضاً ماذا تعلم عن حرب البوسنة والهرسك والصرب ؟ تاريخها وأسبابها ؟ وما علاقة هذه الحرب بالدين ؟

*دى حتة ثقافة بقى* ..

وامريكا اللى بتكرهوها اوى دى  دولة علمانية بحته . تفعل ما تفعل وتحتل دولا مثل العراق وغيرها لأسباب سياسية وأقتصادية . ولا تضع اللافتات الدينية وراء افعالها . ولا تحارب بأسم أى ديانة . وبعدين انت ما تعرفش ان امريكا دى قارة تحوى كل ديانات الأرض . لأنها مُجنسة . يعنى فيها من كل الاجناس والديانات .. ؟؟

يعنى الدين (أى دين) ليس له علاقة بما تفعله امريكا فى العراق وغيرها من الدول التى تحتلها. 

حتى فلسطين واللى اليهود عاملينه فيها . هقولك اليهود عاوزين أرض هم يعتبرونها ارضهم (أرض الموعد) . والفلسطنيين مع احترامى ليهم باعوها لليهود وقبضوا ثمنها أمـــوالاًً يتمتع بها الأن أغنياء فلسطين فى دول أوربا وأمريكا. يعنى اليهود عاوزين الأرض اللى إشتروها من الفلسطينيين وهما باعوها لهم وقبضوا ثمنها. 

ولكن الإسلام وراء كل ما يفعله هؤلاء فى الرابط اللى جبتهالك . ويسمون انفسهم الجيش الاسلامى . وجيش  الجهاد الاسلامى . وكله بأيات من القران يستخدمونها ليدعمون انفسهم فيما يفعلون ..

 ثم انت ازاى بتقولى الدين مالوش دعوة بتصرفات اشخاص ؟؟ أوافقك لو لم أجد ما يدعم تصرفات هؤلاء الأرهابيين من القرأن والسنة والسيرة .. كنت قولت دى ناس بتتصرف من نفسها والدين ما قالهومش يعملوا كدا ..

لكن المشكلة ان القرأن عندكم مُلغم بأيات الحث على القتال والجهاد والدم والعنف .. وسيرة غزوات نبيكم الذى يحب ان يتبع المسلمين سنته تتكلم من نفسها عن قتلى الغزوات وسبايا الحروب ..

صدقنى ياعزيزى . لو ما كانش رسولكم محمد قال من يحبنى فليتبع سنتى . ماكانوش المسلمين دلوقتى شغالين حروب الله ينور . ولا كنا عرفنا حاجة اسمها أرهاب دموى ..

مش عاوزة أقولك الكلام دا بس لازم اقوله معلش . اللى عمله رسول الإسلام محمد أثناء حياته من غزوات وحروب وعلم صحابته والمسلمين من بعده كيف يحملون السيوف ليحاربون ويقاتلون فى الأرض . فإن الله يرد الأن على المسلمين ما فعلوه من تخريبات منذ زمن رسولكم .. فها انتم المسلمين الأن لا نجد منكم علماء ولا رقى ولا تقدم لا علمى ولا ثقافى ولا تكنولوجى .. دولكم العربية التى تدين بالاسلام أغلبها يعيش على المعونات ويحكمها الفساد والفقر والجوع . لقد وطأت الدول الأخرى على أسطح الكواكب الأخرى وانتم مازلتم تُفكرون فى إذا كان وجه المرأة عورة يجب اخفاءها تحت النقاب أم يجوز كشفه .  الأخرين حولكم ينهلون من العلم والتقدم ويسابقون الريح للمعرفة والرقى وانتم للأسف مازلتم تدورون فى دوائر حول انفسكم وتريدون بشدة العودة الى الوراء لتتبعوا سنة عصر الجاهلية وتربية اللحاء ولبس الجلاليب اللى تحتها بنطلونات ..

من الأخر يااخى لورد . لم نسمع يوماً عن جيش للجهاد المسيحى ولا لافتات تحمل شعارات مسيحية مثل "بسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس . اله واحد امين"  ولا نحن نحارب احداً بأسم الدين حتى أمريكا والحروب التى ذكرتها والتى يموت فيها المسلمون . فهذا يحدث ليس لأنهم مسلمون ياعزيزى . هذه حروب سياسية اقتصادية دولية خاصة بالإستقلالات الدولية والتقسيمات الجغرافية وليست دينية . والمسيحيين لم يشنوا عليكم الحروب بأسم  الدين او بحجة الدفاع عن انفسهم ضد من يقولون "لا اله الا الله . محمد رسول الله" ثم يذبحون الرؤوس ويقطعون الأوصال كما فى المقاطع اللى فى الروابط بالمداخلة السابقة التى وضعتها لك ..

فرقوا بين الحروب السياسية بين الدول . والحروب الدينية .

وإلا تقولى ماذا كانت اسباب ودوافع دولة العراق فى إحتلالها لدولة الكويت عام 1990 ؟ لماذا لم تذكرها ؟ لماذا كان المسلمين يحاربون المسلمين العرب ؟ هل لأسباب دينية أم لأسباب اخرى ؟  لو جاوبت هتعرف يعنى ايه حرب سياسية واقتصادية وبين الحروب الدينية..[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]


----------



## masry_1979 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> وامريكا اللى بتكرهوها اوى دى دولة علمانية بحته . تفعل ما تفعل وتحتل دولا مثل العراق وغيرها لأسباب سياسية وأقتصادية . ولا تضع اللافتات الدينية وراء افعالها . ولا تحارب بأسم أى ديانة . وبعدين انت ما تعرفش ان امريكا دى قارة تحوى كل ديانات الأرض . لأنها مُجنسة . يعنى فيها من كل الاجناس والديانات .. ؟؟



أمريكا دولة علمانية وبأمارة لما قام بوش بالحرب على أفغانستان والعراق بسبب 11 سبتمبر أول ما نطق به (الحروب الصليبية )

سماها حروب صليبية بإسم الصليب يقتل ويحرق ويدمر ويغتصب .

حتى الأطفال لم بنجوا من الديانتين النصرانية واليهودية أتباع العهدين القديم والحديث .

روحوا منكم لله تقلبوا الحق باطل والباطل حق .  ميعادنيا يوم القيامة


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

كيتتى بأمانه انتى تعبتينا جدا جدا بلآعمال الحيوانيه التى لا تعرف الرحمه والقتل بسبب الدين واحب اقول لك ربنا يبارك حياتك ويا ريت تعملى موضوع خاص بجرائم الآسلام ليعرفها كل الموجودين ويعرف المسلمين مدى بشاعه وأجرام دينهم الذى يحلل القتل وسفك دماء الآبرياء من البشر عملا بوصايا نبيهم والهه ربنا يرحم كل من قتل بسببهم ويعوضهم عن حياتهم الآرضيه بحياه سمائيه طاهرة بغير دنس فى احضان القديسين ربنا ينتقم منهم


----------



## راعي العشوا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

للمعلوميه 
انجيل 
لوقا المعترف به لديكم
اثبت نبؤة نبينا محمد صلاة الله وسلامه عليه


----------



## masry_1979 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

وممكن أعمل أنا موضوع عن جرائم من يضعون الصليب رمزا لهم ؟؟؟

ولكن هل تعدوني الا يحذف ؟


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ياكيتي لا يجوز اجبار احد على الاسلام والايه واضحه وصريحه لا اكراه في الدين
> ماتحكميش على الكل بتصرفات البعض
> ولا تحكمي على الدين بتصرفات الاشخاص
> وبعدين ياكيتي الأندلس كانت كلها مسلمين
> وتم تنصيرهم بالاكراه وحصل جرائم ومجازر عشان ينصروا الاندلس



اولا احب اقولك ان اسمها اسبانيا مش الاندلس ولم ينصروهم بلآكراه بل طردوا منها كل ماهو عربى والنتيجه انها اصبحت دوله متقدمه ولم ينصروهم بالاكراه ولا عادى اشمعنى دى اللى هاتصدقوا فيها 




هنا يحاول الهرب من الحوار بالدعوة لمنتدى اسلامى 


lord12 قال:


> وبعدين ياكيتي بلاش تقولي كتاب شيطاني وتتكلمي بدون علم لأنك مش فاهمه حاجه ولله بجد
> وحكايه ام قرفه وكعب ودول مش مظلومين ودول ليهم حكايات  والكلام ده اترد عليه مليون مره
> للأسف انت مشوشه فكريا
> بس لو تدخلي على اي منتدى اسلامي هتلاقي الردود على كلامك ده بمنتهى البساطه




وهنا يحاول تبرير ما فعله رسول الدم والقتل واعوانه ويبرر بقوله ان محمد لم يقتل ام قرفه بيديه 



lord12 قال:


> كيتي بلاش المواضيع الي مالهاش لازمه دي
> عايزه تتناقشي اتناقشي في الدين مالناش دعوه بتصرفات اشخاص
> لأن انا ممكن اجبلك روابط بردو عالي بيحصل في الشيشان والي كان بيحصل في البوسنه والهرسك
> لدرجه انهم كانوا بيشقوا بطون المسلمين هناك على شكل صليب ويحطوا في قلب بطنهم ازايز خمره وده شوفته بعيني قبل كدا في التلفزيون
> ...



هنا يحاول اقناعنا بأن زوج قتل زوجته من اجل نبى 



lord12 قال:


> وبالنسبه لعصماء بنت مروان؟
> 
> هذه ايضا شاعره وشتمت النبى وزوجها كان اعمى مسلم وقتلها
> 
> ...



يا لبشاعه الردود فعلا انصر نبيك ظالما أو مظلوما

بصراحه انا نادم انى رفعت صورة محمد القاتل من توقيعى ولدى رغبه عارمه لوضعها مجددا لكى لا ننسى اعماله الشريره


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> وممكن أعمل أنا موضوع عن جرائم من يضعون الصليب رمزا لهم ؟؟؟
> 
> ولكن هل تعدوني الا يحذف ؟



*يا جهبذ الجهابذه هناك فرق بين الحروب السياسيه والقتل بأسم دين يعنى انجلاند لم حاربت الارجنتين علشان جزر فوكلاند كانت حرب دينيه ولا سياسيه  اميركا عندما القت القنبله الذريه على نجازاكى وهيروشيما هل كانت بسبب نشر المسيحيه وبعدين لو فيه حروب بسبب الدين كانت امريكا دخلت اثيوبيا والنوبه لآرجاعهم الى المسيحيه بعد ان دخل المجرمون المسلمين للآمبراطوريه الآثيوبيه واسلموهم بالعنف والقتل  يا أخى انا فعلا نادم على ردودى عليك لآننى لايشرفنى ان احاور شخص ليس لديه قلب يحس بمدى بشاعه ما يحدث من قتل ونهب بأسم دينه *


----------



## masry_1979 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة masry_1979
> وممكن أعمل أنا موضوع عن جرائم من يضعون الصليب رمزا لهم ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



يا أذكي الأذكياء أنا لم أتكلم عن الحروب السياسية أو الحروب التي تقاتلون فيها بعضكم بعضا .

أنا أتكلم عن الحروب التي خاضها النصارى بإسم الصليب وكانوا يرفعون الصليب فيها وكانت موجهة ضد المسلمين .

ثم انه المفروض أن الدين والمعتقد الديني هو من يحكم تصرفات الأشخاص وليست السياسة والمصالح الشخصية فما بالك بدولة نصف حروبها ضد تعاليم النصرانية على حد قولكم كما في إلقاء القنبلة على هيروشيما ونجزاكي والنصف الآخر ظنا منها انه حماية للصليب كما في الحروب الصليبية التي قادها سيدك بوش ضد الإرهاب الذي يسميه بالقاعدة في أفغانستان وأتباع القاعدة في العراق ثم سوريا وإيران .

ذكر حروب صليبية بإسم الصليب لم يقل حرب ضد الإرهاب من البداية بل أراد أن يجعلها حربا دينية مقدسة كما يؤمن به في العهدين القديم والحديث .

يا رب تكون فهمت .


----------



## kittyy (22 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> أمريكا دولة علمانية وبأمارة لما قام بوش بالحرب على أفغانستان والعراق بسبب 11 سبتمبر أول ما نطق به (الحروب الصليبية )
> 
> سماها حروب صليبية بإسم الصليب يقتل ويحرق ويدمر ويغتصب .
> 
> ...


 


 أهو انا بقى أكتر حاجة أكرها الناس اللى تطلع كدا تقعد تدعى وتقول كلام فارغ ولا ليه معنى ولا هيا اصلا فاهماه .. 

انت معاك الاعدادية ياكابتن ولا لسة ما خلصتهاش ؟؟

بوش يقول اللى يقوله .. وبعدين مش انتوا عندكم فى القرأن بيقول البادى أظلم .. انتوا رحتوا دمرتوا البرجين فى أمريكا . وهو بيحارب الأرهاب الإسلامى كرد لتلك الضربة . وكل واحد وقدراته الإستمرارية فى الحرب ..

مش انتوا اللى بتبدأوا .؟ ليه مش عاوزين الراجل يدافع عن نفسه وبلدة وشعبه ..؟؟ أما حاجة غريبة واللهى ..

ثم هو بيقول ستكون مثل الحروب الصليبية . يعنى تشبيه بالحروب الصليبية فى شراستها وقوتها . 
وطبعاً هوا كان لازم يقول كدا .. لأن انتم من تصبغون كل شىء بصبغة الدين والإسلام فى كل شىء .  والأعتداء اللى وقع واحداث سبتمبر على ايدين بن لادن والقاعدة كانت ليه ؟ مش عشان يخرب الأقتصاد الأمريكى ويؤثر سلباً على اسرائيل عدوكم الأول ؟؟  يعنى انتم من تخرجون فى حروب وغزوات بإسم الدين الإسلامى وترتكبون الشنائع . لهذا كان ردة عليكم ان حربة معكم ستكون مثلها مثل الحروب الصليبية لأنكم انتم من تريدونها حرباً دينية ..

وعلى الرغم من كلمته دى . ما شوفناش صلبان اترفعت يعنى ولا سيوف مكتوب عليها ايات من الأنجيل ولا حاجة ؟؟

بص ياأخ . مش هتقدر ولا هتعرف تدخل المسيحية فى اى حرب من حروبكم ضد العالم .. فالمسيحيين مش بيقوموا بحروب دينية أبداً . لأن السيد المسيح له المجد علمنا الا نمسك سيف : 
"في الليلة التي جرت فيها خيانة يسوع استل احد تلاميذه سيفه للدفاع عنه. لكنّ يسوع امره قائلا: «رد سيفك الى مكانه، لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون». (متى 26: 52) وفي الصباح التالي، قال يسوع لبيلاطس: «مملكتي ليست جزءا من هذا العالم. لو كانت مملكتي جزءا من هذا العالم، لكان خدامي يجاهدون لكيلا أسلَّم الى اليهود. ولكن مملكتي ليست من هنا». 

فتعاليم السيد المسيح حرمت استخدام جميع اشكال العنف وإلحاق الأذى بالآخرين .. ولن تجد فى كلمات السيد المسيح أبداً ما يقول " *فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم "  ولا " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون"*

*بل تجد لدينا ما يقول "  
ومن لا يقبلكم ولا يسمع كلامكم فاخرجوا خارجا من ذلك البيت او من تلك المدينة وانفضوا غبار ارجلكم .  الحق اقول لكم ستكون لارض سدوم وعمورة يوم الدين حالة اكثر احتمالا مما لتلك المدينة ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب .فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام ."

يعنى حتى فى الدعوة للمسيحية قالهم : بشروا الناس واللى ما يقبلش كلامكم اتركوه واخرجوا خارجاً وانفضوا غبار ارجلكم .. وانا اللى هتصرف معاهم مش انتوا .

ما قالهومش خدوا جيوش وافتحوا بلاد واغملوا غزوات وخدوا سبايا وانفال واغتنموا بنات الروم والاصفر ..

هنـــاك فرق كبير اوى اوى لما تيجى تتكلم عن تعاليم المسيحية ولما تيجى تتكلم عن تعاليم الاسلام ..

مش تقولى بوش بيقول حروب صليبية .. طب ما يقول اللى يقوله . لكن هاتلى كدا من كلام المسيح شىء بيدعوا للغزو او الحروب للدفاع عن المسيحية او حتى نشرها . مش هتلاقى حرف واحد حتى ..لكن القرأن عندكم والسنة والسيرة ماشاألله عليها . مليئة بأيات وحكايات التحريض ودفع الناس ليقاتلوا ويغزو ويغتنموا .. 

وهقولهالك تانى .. امريكا بتدافع عن نفسها ياحبيبى ضد الأرهاب الإسلامى اللى اعتدى عليهم فى البداية وكان البادىء . والبادى أظلم .. ولا أيه ..​
*


----------



## lord12 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

كيتي ماينفعش الأسلوب ده
أنا رديت على الأفتراءات الي انتي حطتيها وكانت تخص الرسول
اي انسان ممكن يستخدم الدين لتبرير الجرائم
والدليل على كدا الحروب الصليبيه ياكيتي كانت بأسم الصليب وكان القساوسه ورجال الدين  هما الي بيشجعوا الناس للحروب 
يبقى بلاش تتكلمي عن تصرفات الاشخاص
الآيات دي لقتال أعداء الدين الي بيقاتلوا المسلمين
ممكن انا اروح واخد الآيه دي واعملها ستار لتبرير الجريمه مع ان الآيه مش نازله أساسا لكدا الآيه نازل لسبب أخر
زي الموبايل مثلا تم اختراعه عشان يفيد الناس والناس تقدر تتصل ببعضها من اي مكان
ممكن واحد يستخدم الموبايل في اشياء غير شرعيه 
فمش تحكمي على الموبايل بأنه اختراع سيء لكن تحكمي على الي بيستخدموه استخدام سيء
يآنسة كيتي لازم تعرفي ان ربنا قال لا عدوان الا على الظالمين
وربنا قال ايضا كتب القتال وهو كرها لكم
وربنا قال اون جنحوا للسلم فأجنح لها وتوكل على الله
وربنا قال لا اكراه في الدين
وأيات كثيره

بالنسبه لمعاملة الاسرى والكلام الي انتي جيباه ده مخالف للقرآن

ربنا بيقول في القرآن مثلا
ان الأبرار يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا عينا يشرب بها عباد الله يفجرونها تفجير يوفون بالنذر ويخافون يوما كان شره مستطيرا ويطمعون الطعام على حبه مسكينا ويتيما وأسيرا انما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا


الاسلام وصى على معاملة الأسرى معامله حسنة 
واتحداكي لو طلعتي آيه قرآنيه فيها كلمة ذبح 
اتحدى ياكيتي
الي بيذبحوا الأسرى دول بيتصرفوا من اهوائهم

وفي آية قرآنيه بتقول
قل هل ننبأكم بالأخسرين اعمالا اللذين ضل سعيهم بالحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون انهم يحسنون صنعا

هم دول بردو فاكرين نفسهم بيحسنوا صنعهم مع انهم كل الي بيعملوه ضلال في ضلال

يعني لو جيتي قولتي ان الكلام ده من الاسلام هاقولك مستحيل 

اما لو جينا اتكلمنا عن الي بتعمله امريكا والصرب فهذا لا ينفصل ابدا عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس

انا ممكن اجبلك العديد من الاصحاحات فيها الذبح والقتل وشف بطون الحوامل وقتل الاطفال والشيوخ والحمير

القتال لما بيبقى بسبب فهذا ليس ارهاب ولكن الارهاب والوحشيه الحقيقه فعلا هو قتل الابرياء بدون سبب فما ذنب الأطفال وماذنب الاجنه اللتي في بطون الحوامل وماذنب الحمير

اين جمعيات حقوق الاطفال من هذا الكلام
واين جمعيات حقوق الحيوان  ليروا هذا الكلام اللذي يحويه الكتاب المقدس




وبعدين ياكيتي لازم تعرفي ان سيدنا محمد والمسلمين انطردوا من مكة المكرمه وكانوا الكفار عايزين ديما بيحاولوا يؤذوا المسلمين فكان لازم يكون جيش عشان يحارب الكفار ويبعد الاذى عن المسلمين والاسلام
ولا انتي عايزاهم مثلا يتحاربوا وينضروا والمسلمين يروحوا يبوسوا اديهم
لا ياهانم احنا مش ضعفاء


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> يا أذكي الأذكياء أنا لم أتكلم عن الحروب السياسية أو الحروب التي تقاتلون فيها بعضكم بعضا .
> 
> أنا أتكلم عن الحروب التي خاضها النصارى بإسم الصليب وكانوا يرفعون الصليب فيها وكانت موجهة ضد المسلمين .
> 
> ...



امركم غريب جدا عندما تقتلون الآبرياء بالارهاب وتذهبون لدولهم وتفجرون انفسكم فى سبيل الفوز بجنه النكاح والولدان تطلقون على انفسكم شهداء ومن قتل من ابرياء تقولون عليهم قتلى وعندما حارب نبيك وزبانيته كل الشعوب المحيطه به صائحين بصيحه الكفر والشرك *الله و اكبر*  (مين اكبر ده ولا اقولك مش وقته ) لم تكن حرب دينيه وعندما يحارب بوش بعد 1400 سنه مجموعه دول ترعى الارهاب وتفجر فى مواطنيه الابرياء والذى كل ذنبهم انهم لا يعترفون بمحمد كنبى ويقتلون اطفاله تكون حربه صليبيه والله حرام عليكم يا مسلمين ارحمونا بقى من اللعب بالعقول والكذب والتدليس ولي الحقائق لتناسب افكاركم الشريره الهدامه


----------



## masry_1979 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

إذا تعترف بأنه يحارب برايه الصليب .

ولكن ليس بعد 1400 سنة فالحروب الصليبية من قديم الأزل ومن وقت سقوط الأندلس في أيدي النصارى فلماذا لا ينفذون أوامر ربكم .

5: 38 سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين و سن بسن

5: 39 و اما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر ايضا

5: 40 و من اراد ان يخاصمك و ياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا  (متى )


فلا أجد من هذا النص شيئا في كل تاريخكم .

أنا لم أسب او اشتم حتى بوش الذي أعتقد انكم كلكم تكرهونه فحاول ان تحفظ لسانك في الكلام عن رسولي العظيم اشرف الخلق ومن معه ليس زبانية . واشكرك على ردك وابقى مشاهدا فقط حتى لا يسب رسولي وديني بسببي .


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> والدليل على كدا الحروب الصليبيه ياكيتي كانت بأسم الصليب وكان القساوسه ورجال الدين  هما الي بيشجعوا الناس للحروب



هههههههههههه كانت القسوس بتصرخ الله وأكبر الجهاد الجهاد  انت يابنى ما شفتش اللى عمله القساوسه ايام الاحتلال الانجليزى لمصر


----------



## kittyy (22 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> كيتي بلاش المواضيع الي مالهاش لازمه دي
> عايزه تتناقشي اتناقشي في الدين مالناش دعوه بتصرفات اشخاص
> 
> رجع زيد الى المدينه مصاب بجروح *ولما شفى منها طلب من الرسول ان يعطه جيش للاخذ بالثأر* ورد اموال المسلمين والاسرى
> ...


 

*أوكى .. أنا هرد عليك ..*

*اللى قتل أم قرفة أبن رسول الإسلام بالتبنى زيد بن حارثة ..  اى من تربى ببيته وتعلم منه خصاله الحميدة .. :yaka: *

*ولكن انا عاوزة اعرف حاجة . لماذا لم يتسامح نبى الاسلام ويطلب من زيد ان يصفح عن من اساءوا اليه وسرقوه فإن الله يحب العافين عن الناس ؟  :t9: *

*لو قولتلى ما هم سرقوهم واعتدوا عليهم . هقولك طيب ماهو الناس هتسامح امتى ؟ مش لما يكون حد غلط فيها وأساء ليها يقوم يكون فيه مجال للمسامحة او الثأر ؟؟*

*يعنى لو كانش فيه إساءة مش هيكون فيه مجال لأن نسأل عن التسامح .. *

*ليه بقى النبى لم يطلب من ابنه زيد ان يصفح وتركه يذهب ويقتل وينتقم ويثأر من أعداءه ؟؟*

*ثم ام قرفة كانت امرأة عجوز  كيف تدعوها محـــاربة ؟ هل هى خرجت على رأس غزوة لتحارب المسلمين ؟ أم انها كانت تهجو محمد بالشعر كما هى القصة مكتوبة فى كل المراجع التى تذكر قصة قتل ام قرفة ؟؟  بصراحة لم اسمع قط عن ان ام قرفة كانت محاربة دى ابداً ...*




lord12 قال:


> بالنسبة لكعب
> كعب الاشراف كان سيد قومه وزعيم بنى قريظه
> *وكان شاعر سليط اللسان*
> شاعر يعنى يعادل الان = قنبله ذريه
> ...


 

*كعب كان شاعراً سليط اللسان .. وكان يهجو محمد وأصحابة بالشعر فقط .. ولم نسمع فى أى قصه حتى فى التفسير الإسلامى لهذه القصة بموضوع انه تعرض لأعراض المسلمات دى أبداً ..*

*وأدى رابط لموسوعة الحديث الشريف وتفسير القصة دى :*

*http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5978*

*ولم يأتى أبداً على ذكر المسلمات وأعراضهن .. ولا هو انتم لازم تزودوا من عندكم كلام لزوم التحابيش يعنى عشان تخلوا الدبانة فى حجم الفيل ؟؟*

*على فكرة ياأخ لورد . انا عاوزة الفت نظرك لشىء مهم أوى . وهو ان كل الروابط اللى انا بستشهد بيها كلها من المواقع الإسلامية والتفسيرات الإسلامية لها . يعنى ولا بجيب من مواقع مسيحية ولا بفسر من عندى . عشان ما يبقاش فيه حجة تقولوها .. *

*أفتح اللينك السابق أو هاتلى انت رابط لأى موقع يحكى هذه  القصة ويفسرها التفسير الإسلامى لها بس بشرط يكون موقع إسلامى متخصص فى الحديث وتفسيره ويكون ذاكر فيها ان كعب كان يتعرض للمسلمات وأعراضهن ..*

*القصة هيا ان كعب كان يهجو محمد ويقوى المشركين عليه بالشعــر .. لهذا أمرهم بقتله .. *

*شايف قمة السماحة لدى نبى الإسلام .. *

* :new5:  ياحبيبى ياربى وألهى يسوع المسيح الذى لم تخرج من شفتيك أى كلمة شريرة ولا دعوى ولا تحريض ولم يمسك الشر أبداً مثلما حصل مع كل بنى البشر ..*  :new5: 





lord12 قال:


> وبالنسبه لعصماء بنت مروان؟
> 
> هذه ايضا شاعره وشتمت النبى وزوجها كان اعمى مسلم وقتلها
> 
> ...


 

*انا بصراحة مش عارفة ايه حكاية الشعر مع محمد . وكلهم ما كانوش طايقينة ليه كدا :teeth_smile:   *

*ما علينا ..*

*العصماء دى بقى بتقول ان زوجها هو اللى قتلها ؟؟  طيب ممكن تجيبلى الحديث من أى موقع إسلامى تريده  ويكون مذكور فيها ان من قتلها هو زوجها ؟ *

*لو فعلت سأصدقك فوراً وبدون مناقشة ..  بس زى ما أتفقنا يكون الموقع متخصص فى الأحاديث وتفسيرها زى موسوعة الحديث الشريف كدا اللى انا ذكرتها فوق أو مثلا زى وزارة الأوقاف السعودية وموقعها الألكترونى ..*

*لأن قصة العصماء دى معروفة منذ زمن الزمان للكل بأن من قتلها كان رجلاً من قومها *

*"قصة العصماء بنت مروان ما روى عن ابن عباس قال هجت امراة من خطمة النبي فقال من لي بها فقال رجل من قومها انا يارسول الله فنهض فقتلها فاخبر النبي فقال لا ينتطح فيها عنزان"*

*لو عندك أى مصدر لكلام غير اللى انا كتبته دا ياريت بليز تحطة وأكون شاكرة ليك جداً فى انك تصلحلى معلومة غلط عندى ..*

*ويـــــــارب تلاقى ..  شوف انا بدعيلك ازاى .. عشان تعرف بس انى بعزك .. :smil12: *

*يلا انا مستنياك ..*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*المزيد من الوحشية الاسلامية *

*تجدونها في هذا الموقع*

*http://efsha.co.uk/english/beheadings.htm*

*جرائم الاسلام*​


----------



## kittyy (22 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> *إذا تعترف بأنه يحارب برايه الصليب .*
> 
> *ولكن ليس بعد 1400 سنة فالحروب الصليبية من قديم الأزل ومن وقت سقوط الأندلس في أيدي النصارى فلماذا لا ينفذون أوامر ربكم .*
> *5: 38 سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين و سن بسن*
> ...


 

ياسيدى هو مين دا بس اللى بيحارب تحت راية الصليب ؟  وهو فين طيب شعار بوش وعلمة الذى يحمل الصليب مثل علم السعودية الذى يحمل السيوف ؟

ممكن بس تقولى انت ايه عقدتك من أمريكا بالظبط ؟؟ أمريكا لو كانت بتحارب الدول العربية لأهداف سياسية جغرافية اقتصادية ولها اطماع معينة . فهذا ليس لأنكم مسلمين ياأستاذ مصرى .. ولكن هذا لأن دولنا العربية تحوى ثروات طبيعية ونفط وهو يرغبون فى الإستيلاء عليه . 

يعنى الموضوع مالوش علاقة بالإسلام خالص ياابنى . ليه انت مصر على انها حرب دينية وعاوز تدخل الدين بالعافية فى الموضوع .. !!! بجد أمرك غريب وطريقة تفكيرك أغرب .. :new2:   دا انت حتى مش مكلف نفسك تقرا اللى بيتكتب عشان ترد عليه بالمنطق ..

وتانى عشان الحبايب .. لما تبقى تتكلم عن دول مسيحية . تحكم بالإنجيل وترفع الصليب على علمها وتقول ان الشريعة المسيحية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ساعتها تعالى حاسبنا على تصرفات تلك الدولة وحكامها .

قولنـــا مليـــــون مرة . امريكا ليست دولة مسيحية . أمريـــــــــكا دولة علــــمانية . أى ليس لها دين واحد . أمريكا يعيش بها كل أجناس وأديان الأرض . فهى قارة كاملة . يعيش بها اليهود والمسيحيين والمسلمين والبوذيين والملحدين وعابدى الأصنام حتى .. 

فهــــمت ولا أنت ما بتقراش ..


----------



## lord12 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> أهو انا بقى أكتر حاجة أكرها الناس اللى تطلع كدا تقعد تدعى وتقول كلام فارغ ولا ليه معنى ولا هيا اصلا فاهماه ..
> 
> انت معاك الاعدادية ياكابتن ولا لسة ما خلصتهاش ؟؟
> 
> ...



أولا انا لاقيت كلام غريب جدا في كلامك

ماعندناش حاجه في القرآن اسمها البادي أظلم انتي هاتألفي قرآن من عندك ولا ايه؟؟

ثانيا كلامك مش صحيح
بن لادن مش هو الي بدأ
الي بدأ هي امريكا بسياستها مع المسلمين والعرب
أمريكا الي بدعم اسرائيل وبتساندها في قتل ابناء المسلمين
وبعدين أمريكا دخلت العراق بحجة انها تملك اسلحة دمار شامل
دخلوا العراق ومالقوش اسلحة دمار شامل والموضوع انكشف انه ستار عشان امريكا تدخل العراق وتسرق البترول كعادتها غاويه سرقه
وبعدين لما هما مالقوش اسلحة دمار شامل قاعدين بيهببوا ايه في العراق
ياكيتي انتي مش بتكلمي هنود





> ثم هو بيقول ستكون مثل الحروب الصليبية . يعنى تشبيه بالحروب الصليبية فى شراستها وقوتها



تمام كلام سليم
في شرستها صح احييكي
الحروب الصليبيه كانت حروب شرسه 
لدرجة انهم لما دخلوا بيت المقدس كانت دماء المسلمين كالانهار
وهو ده الي عمله السفاح بوش
راح بيسيح دماء المسلمين




> في الليلة التي جرت فيها خيانة يسوع استل احد تلاميذه سيفه للدفاع عنه. لكنّ يسوع امره قائلا: «رد سيفك الى مكانه، لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون». (متى 26: 52) وفي الصباح التالي، قال يسوع لبيلاطس: «مملكتي ليست جزءا من هذا العالم. لو كانت مملكتي جزءا من هذا العالم، لكان خدامي يجاهدون لكيلا أسلَّم الى اليهود. ولكن مملكتي ليست من هنا».
> 
> فتعاليم السيد المسيح حرمت استخدام جميع اشكال العنف وإلحاق الأذى بالآخرين







> في سفر إرمياء 48: 10
> "ملعون من يمنع سيفه عن الدم "
> 
> في انجيل لوقا 22: 36 ......
> ...







> ولن تجد فى كلمات السيد المسيح أبداً ما يقول " فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم " ولا " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون"




تماااااااااام الله يفتح عليكي
صح كلام سليم هو اساسا مش هايديهم فرصه لأنهم يدفعوا جزيه

تعالي نشوووووووف

في سفر يشوع 8: 18–30 


> وَأَحْرَقُوا الْمَدِينَةَ بِالنَّارِ


. ... .... .... وَكَانَ لَمَّا انْتَهَى إِسْرَائِيلُ مِنْ





> قَتْلِ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ


عَايٍ فِي الْحَقْلِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ حَيْثُ لَحِقُوهُمْ, وَسَقَطُوا جَمِيعاً 





> بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ


حَتَّى فَنُوا أَنَّ جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ رَجَعَ إِلَى عَايٍ وَضَرَبُوهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. فَكَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ سَقَطُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ أَلْفاً, جَمِيعُ أَهْلِ عَايٍ. وَيَشُوعُ لَمْ يَرُدَّ يَدَهُ الَّتِي مَدَّهَا بِالْحَرْبَةِ حَتَّى حَرَّمَ جَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ عَايٍ. لَكِنِ الْبَهَائِمُ وَغَنِيمَةُ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ نَهَبَهَا إِسْرَائِيلُ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي أَمَرَ بِهِ يَشُوعَ. وَأَحْرَقَ يَشُوعُ عَايَ وَجَعَلَهَا تَلاًّ أَبَدِيّاً خَرَاباً إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ. وَمَلِكُ عَايٍ عَلَّقَهُ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ إِلَى وَقْتِ الْمَسَاءِ. وَعِنْدَ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ أَمَرَ يَشُوعُ فَأَنْزَلُوا جُثَّتَهُ عَنِ الْخَشَبَةِ وَطَرَحُوهَا عِنْدَ مَدْخَلِ بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ, وَأَقَامُوا عَلَيْهَا رُجْمَةَ حِجَارَةٍ عَظِيمَةً إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ. حِينَئِذٍ بَنَى يَشُوعُ مَذْبَحاً لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي جَبَلِ عِيبَالَ. وكذلك فعل يشوع بالشعوب الآتية: مَقِّيدَةَ 
وأَرِيحَا ولِبْنَةَ ولَخِيشَ ولَخِيشَ وحَبْرُونَ ودَبِيرَ وضربهم بحد السيف وكل نفس بها ولم يبق بها شارداً ، بل حرَّم كل نسمة بها – كما أمر الرب!!! 

و في سفر القضاة 21: 10-11 
فارسلت الجماعة الى هناك اثني عشر ألف رجل من بني البأس وأوصوهم قائلين اذهبوا واضربوا سكان يابيش جلعاد بحد السيف مع النساء والأطفال

و في سفر صموئيل الأول 15: 3 - 11 
فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً, طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً» ... وَأَمْسَكَ أَجَاجَ مَلِكَ عَمَالِيقَ حَيّاً, وَحَرَّمَ جَمِيعَ الشَّعْبِ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. وَعَفَا شَاوُلُ وَالشَّعْبُ عَنْ أَجَاجَ وَعَنْ خِيَارِ الْغَنَمِ وَالْبَقَرِ وَالْحُمْلاَنِ وَالْخِرَافِ وَعَنْ كُلِّ الْجَيِّدِ, وَلَمْ يَرْضُوا أَنْ يُحَرِّمُوهَا. وَكُلُّ الأَمْلاَكِ الْمُحْتَقَرَةِ وَالْمَهْزُولَةِ حَرَّمُوهَا. وَكَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى صَمُوئِيلَ: نَدِمْتُ عَلَى أَنِّي قَدْ جَعَلْتُ شَاوُلَ مَلِكاً, لأَنَّهُ رَجَعَ مِنْ وَرَائِي وَلَمْ يُقِمْ كَلاَمِي

و في سفر الملوك الثانى 3: 19 
فَتَضْرِبُونَ كُلَّ مَدِينَةٍ مُحَصَّنَةٍ وَكُلَّ مَدِينَةٍ مُخْتَارَةٍ وَتَقْطَعُونَ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ وَتَطُمُّونَ جَمِيعَ عُيُونِ الْمَاءِ وَتُفْسِدُونَ كُلَّ حَقْلَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ بِالْحِجَارَة

Jos: 6 : 21 : 21 وحرّموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل وامرأة من طفل وشيخ حتى البقر والغنم والحمير بحد السيف. (SVD)

Hos:13:16: 16 تجازى السامرة لأنها قد تمردت على الهها.بالسيف يسقطون.تحطم اطفالهم والحوامل تشقّ (SVD) 


Ps:137:8: 8 يا بنت بابل المخربة طوبى لمن يجازيك جزاءك الذي جازيتنا. (SVD) 

Ps:137 : 9 طوبى لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة (SVD) 

لو تحبي اصحاحات المحبه فهي كثيره 
بس نكتفي بدول دلوقتي


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> إذا تعترف بأنه يحارب برايه الصليب .
> 
> ولكن ليس بعد 1400 سنة فالحروب الصليبية من قديم الأزل ومن وقت سقوط الأندلس في أيدي النصارى فلماذا لا ينفذون أوامر ربكم .
> 
> ...


:36_11_13: :36_19_2: :36_19_2: :36_19_2: :36_19_1: :36_19_1: :36_19_1: :36_19_1: :36_19_1: :36_19_1: يابنى حرام عليك انت بتفهم منين



masry_1979 قال:


> 5: 38 سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين و سن بسن
> 
> 5: 39 و اما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر ايضا
> 
> ...



:786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :36_19_2: :36_19_2: :36_19_2: يعنى تروحوا تفجروا نفسكم فيهم وعايزينهم يشكروكم بجد يا أخى فكركم غريب


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتقادات نصرانيه باطله والله ان عيسى ابن مريم ماقال هذا ولا كتب هذااا عيسى ابن مريم بيفضحكم يوم القيامه يوم يقول له الله انت قلت لهم اتخذوني اله وامي يرد المسيح عليه السلام انا ماقلت واذا قالت يارب  فانك قد علمته انك تعلم الغيب طيعوووني وفكروو  ومن يبغ غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه .... سووري على الاطااله


----------



## lord12 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

كيتي نمسكها واحده واحده

أم قرفه هي كانت كبيرة قومها يعني هي الي كانت بتحركهم وده على حسب الروايات

وبعدين لازم تاخدي بالك من حاجه ياكيتي

أنا ناقشتك في الروايه دي على الرغم من اني عارف انها روايه ضعيفه ولا تصح اصلا بس حبيت اعرفك على الرغم من انها روايه ضعيفه فأن الرسول اساسا لم يقتلها

وتعالي دلوقتي نشوف 
الروايه دي منسوبه الى تاريخ الطبري

والطبري  يروي هذه القصة عن الواقدي

 والواقدي ضعيف في علم الرجال حيث قال عنه النووي في كتابه المجموع ج1 ص114 : 
(الواقدي رحمه الله ضعيف عند أهل الحديث وغيرهم ، لا يحتج برواياته المتصلة فكيف بما يرسله أو يقوله عن نفسه) 

قال البخاري : الواقدي مديني سكن بغداد متروك الحديث تركه أحمد وابن نمير وابن المبارك وإسماعيل بن زكريا ( تهذيب الكمال مجلد 26) 
هذا في ص 185-186 وقال أحمد هو كذاب وقال يحيى ضعيف 

وقال الإمام مسلم متروك الحديث وقال النسائي ليس بثقة وقال الحاكم ذاهب الحديث قال الذهبي رحمه الله مجمع على تركه وذكر هذا في مغني الضعفاء 2/ الترجمة 5861 
قال النسائي في ' الضعفاء والمتروكين ' المعروفون بالكذب على رسول الله أربعة الواقدي بالمدينة ومقاتل بخراسان ومحمد بن سعيد بالشام . 


كدا عشان نتهي من موضوع أم قرفه ده نهائيا فالروايه ضعيفه

انتظري باقي الردود


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> كيتي نمسكها واحده واحده
> 
> أم قرفه هي كانت كبيرة قومها يعني هي الي كانت بتحركهم وده على حسب الروايات
> 
> ...



هو علشان فضحكم ونشر جرائمكم يبقى تقولوا عليه ضعيف وكذاب ومش بعيد كمان تقولوا عليه انه كان صهيونى وامبريالى


----------



## lord12 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الرد على شبهة كعب بن الأشرف الملعون

تعالي نشوف الروايه الي رواها ابن اسحق

قال ابن إسحاق ‏‏:‏‏ وكان من حديث كعب بن الأشرف ‏‏:‏‏ أنه لما أصيب أصحاب بدر ، وقدم زيد بن حارثة إلى أهل السافلة ، وعبدالله بن رواحة إلى أهل العالية بشيرين ، بعثهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى من بالمدينة من المسلمين بفتح الله عز وجل عليه ، وقتل من قتل من المشركين ، كما حدثني عبدالله بن المغيث بن أبي بردة الظفري ، وعبدالله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم ، وعاصم بن عمر بن قتادة ، وصالح بن أبي أمامة بن سهل ، كل قد حدثني بعض حديثه ، قالوا ‏‏:‏‏ 

قال كعب بن الأشرف ، وكان رجلاً من طيىء ، ثم أحد بني نبهان ، وكانت أمه من بني النضير ، هذان حين بلغه الخبر ‏‏:‏‏ أحق هذا ‏‏؟‏‏ أترون محمدا قتل هؤلاء الذين يسمي هذان الرجلان - يعني زيدا وعبدالله بن رواحة - فهؤلاء أشراف العرب وملوك الناس ، والله لئن كان محمد أصاب هؤلاء القوم ، لبطن الأرض خير من ظهرها ‏‏.‏‏‏ 

ـ ما قاله كعب تحريضا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فلما تيقن عدو الله الخبر ، خرج حتى قدم مكة ، فنزل على المطلب بن أبي وداعة بن ضبيرة السهمي ، وعنده عاتكة بنت أبي العيص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف ، فأنزلته وأكرمته ، وجعل يحرض على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وينشد الأشعار ، ويبكي أصحاب القليب من قريش ، الذين أصيبوا ببدر 

ثم رجع كعب بن الأشرف إلى المدينة فشبب بنساء المسلمين حتى آذاهم ‏‏.‏‏ 

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏‏:‏‏ كما حدثني عبدالله بن المغيث بن أبي بردة ، من لي بابن الأشرف ‏‏؟‏‏ فقال له محمد بن مسلمة ، أخو بني عبدالأشهل ، أنا لك به يا رسول الله ، أنا أقتله ؛ قال ‏‏:‏‏ فافعل إن قدرت على ذلك ‏‏.


وده كلام ابن اسحق

هل هذا لا يستحق القتل؟؟

اظن انتي هاتقولي لا يستحق القتل لكن قتل بوش لأطفال المسلمين والي حصل في سجن ابو غريب ده هو الي حلال


----------



## lord12 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> هو علشان فضحكم ونشر جرائمكم يبقى تقولوا عليه ضعيف وكذاب ومش بعيد كمان تقولوا عليه انه كان صهيونى وامبريالى



بص مابحبش كلام الجهال
تعرف ايه انت عن علم الجرح والتعديل عشان تتكلم كدا؟؟

اولا على حسب الروايه الرسول لم يقتلها وده اجتهاد شخصي من زيد

ثانيا هم الي بدأوا بالعدوان

ثالثا علماء المسلمين درسوا السيرة الذاتيه لراوي هذه الروايه ومعروف عنه الكذب والتدليس وده موضوع تاني خالص

رابعا  الدين مابيتخدش من الروايات والقصص

خامسا  لما تيجي تكلمني كلمني من الصحيح فقط لا غير ولا تحب اكلمكم انا كمان من شفرة دافنشي وانجيل يهوذا ومريم 

عالاقل احنا علماءنا صححوا وضعفوا بأدله وبراهين لكن انتوا اخذتم ليه اربع اناجيل وسبتم الباقي على أي اساس؟؟؟


----------



## masry_1979 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> بص مابحبش كلام الجهال
> تعرف ايه انت عن علم الجرح والتعديل عشان تتكلم كدا؟؟
> 
> اولا على حسب الروايه الرسول لم يقتلها وده اجتهاد شخصي من زيد
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي لورد 

بإذن الله سوف يأتي الأسلام يوم القيامة ويقول لله هذا الرجل قد نصرني في هذا المنتدى .

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .........متابع لك لأتعلم


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي لورد
> 
> بإذن الله سوف يأتي الأسلام يوم القيامة ويقول لله هذا الرجل قد نصرني في هذا المنتدى .
> 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .........متابع لك لأتعلم



مين قاللك مش جايز يوم القيامه يأتى ملاكه ويقول كلمك كوبتيك هيرو ولم تتوب وتمسكت بالشيطان


----------



## masry_1979 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> مين قاللك مش جايز يوم القيامه يأتى ملاكه ويقول كلمك كوبتيك هيرو ولم تتوب وتمسكت بالشيطان



سوف أقول له يا كوبتك هداك الله  أن الأنجيل قال (لا تدعوني صالحا ان الله هو الصالح وحده ) 

جزاك الله أخي في الإسلام لورد وأنت على رأسي ما دمت خيرا للإسلام


----------



## ayah (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اتمنى من الجميع ان يدخل هدا الرابط اظن كفاية يا كيتي شوف فضايح الامريكان 
من غير مجازر لبنان 


http://images.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl=http://www.tabebak.com/tz.3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tabebak.com/military_shame.htm&h=49&w=65&sz=2&hl=en&start=28&tbnid=13HZiP0DZFSUrM:&tbnh=49&tbnw=65&prev=/images%3Fq%3D%25D8%25B3%25D8%25AC%25D9%2588%25D9%2586%2B%25D8%25A7%25D9%2584%25D8%25B9%25D8%25B1%25D8%25A7%25D9%2582%26start%3D18%26ndsp%3D18%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN


----------



## ayah (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اسفي لان يوجد صور فاضحة فى الرابط لكن ما باليد حيلة لازم اثبات عشان كتي يسكت


----------



## kittyy (22 ديسمبر 2006)

kittyy قال:


> *أوكى .. أنا هرد عليك ..*
> 
> *اللى قتل أم قرفة أبن رسول الإسلام بالتبنى زيد بن حارثة .. اى من تربى ببيته وتعلم منه خصاله الحميدة .. :yaka: *
> 
> ...


 

*مستنية ياأخى لورد ردك على باقى أسئلتى السابقة .. حتى أكمل حوارى معك ..*

*ولك جزيل الشكر ..*


----------



## kittyy (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ayah قال:


> اتمنى من الجميع ان يدخل هدا الرابط اظن كفاية يا كيتي شوف فضايح الامريكان
> من غير مجازر لبنان
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...9%82&start=18&ndsp=18&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


 


فعـــلاً حاجة فظيعة جداً .. ربنا هينتقم منهم أشد أنتقام على ما يفعلونة ..

ولكن برضه هذه كلها حروب ليست لها علاقة بالدين ولا الفتوحات ولا لنشر دين أو الدفاع عن دين .. كل هذه حروب سياسيــــــــــــــــــــــة بين دول وبعضها . ولا يوجد فيها شعارات للدين يختبئون وراءها ..

كـــلامى ياأخ مازال قائماً ..  ونقوله تانى يمكن المرة دى تقروا ..


امريكا ليست دولة مسيحية . أمريـــــــــكا دولة علــــمانية . أى ليس لها دين واحد . أمريكا يعيش بها كل أجناس وأديان الأرض . فهى قارة كاملة . يعيش بها اليهود والمسيحيين والمسلمين والبوذيين والملحدين وعابدى الأصنام حتى .. 


أووووكى . ولا لسة برضه ؟؟


----------



## kittyy (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ayah قال:


> اسفي لان يوجد صور فاضحة فى الرابط لكن ما باليد حيلة لازم اثبات عشان كتي يسكت


 
ومين قال ان كيتى هتسكت لما تشوف الرابط بتاع حضرتك ؟؟

بص هقولك على حاجة عشان نختصر القصة كلها ..

أمريكا ليست بلد السيد المسيح .. والسيد المسيح نفسة خلال حياتة لم يدعى لأى غزوة او حرب او يحرض على عنف . بل كل كلمات فمة كانت طاهرة سمحة .. ولم يخرج على رأس غزوة . أو حتى يجعل تلاميذة يحاربون ضد من أساءوا إليه ..

عندما اخذ تلميذ من تلاميذة السيف وقطع أذن ابن قائد المائه عندما جاءوا ليقبضوا عليه . قال لتلميذة "رد سيفك مكانة . لأن الذين يأخذون بالسيف . بالسيف يهلكون " ووضع يدة على أذن الرجل فشفاه ..

يعنى حتى من جاءوا ليقبضوا عليه ليحاكموه لم يترك تلاميذه يتصارعون معهم ..

صدقنى . تصرفات وتعاليم السيد المسيح ليس لها مقارنة بتصرفات اى انسان بشرى عاش على وجة الأرض ..

بينما إذا تأملنا فى حياة محمد وما كان يفعلة لنجد الكثير والكثير من العنف والقتل والدماء واللعنات والسحر والجنون وكلمات الشياطين التى كان يلقيها على فمة . 

ومثلما على نهج وسيرة السيد المسيح *المسيحيون الحقيقيــــون* يعيشون .. مثلما ايضاً على نهج وسيرة محمد رسول الإسلام المسلمين الحقيقيين يعيشون ..


----------



## masry_1979 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

كيتي بتدافعي عن مين بس .

أنا آسف وأرجو تقبل إعتذاري لو كان لهؤلاء دين يمنعهم ولو حتى لم يحثهم على كل هذا يمكن نصدقك ونقول دي سياسة .

قلنا الإنسان ما يحكمه هو ضميره والضمير نابع من الدين والمعتقدات فلو كان لديهم ما يردعهم من دين ما فعلوا كل هذا .

لقد ذكر لك أخي  لورد بعض الأعداد والأسفار التي توجب القتل في الإنجيل ......الا تري انهم ينفذوها وحتى لو لم يقولوا او يرفعوا شعارا .

أخترت لكي هذا العنوان من هذا اللينك فأنتي أنثى وتحسي بهذه المأساة أكثر مني .

خال الفتاة المغتصبة بالعراق يكشف للجزيرة تفاصيل الجريمة .
بذمتك عينك مدمعتش من الموجود دا . 

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ سُلْطَانٍ أَتَاهُمْ إِن فِي صُدُورِهِمْ إِلَّا كِبْرٌ مَّا هُم بِبَالِغِيهِ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ }غافر56


----------



## masry_1979 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

أنظري يا كيتي 

و في سفر القضاة 21: 10-11
فارسلت الجماعة الى هناك اثني عشر ألف رجل من بني البأس وأوصوهم قائلين اذهبوا واضربوا سكان يابيش جلعاد بحد السيف مع النساء والأطفال

و في سفر صموئيل الأول 15: 3 - 11
فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً, طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً» ... وَأَمْسَكَ أَجَاجَ مَلِكَ عَمَالِيقَ حَيّاً, وَحَرَّمَ جَمِيعَ الشَّعْبِ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. وَعَفَا شَاوُلُ وَالشَّعْبُ عَنْ أَجَاجَ وَعَنْ خِيَارِ الْغَنَمِ وَالْبَقَرِ وَالْحُمْلاَنِ وَالْخِرَافِ وَعَنْ كُلِّ الْجَيِّدِ, وَلَمْ يَرْضُوا أَنْ يُحَرِّمُوهَا. وَكُلُّ الأَمْلاَكِ الْمُحْتَقَرَةِ وَالْمَهْزُولَةِ حَرَّمُوهَا. وَكَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى صَمُوئِيلَ: نَدِمْتُ عَلَى أَنِّي قَدْ جَعَلْتُ شَاوُلَ مَلِكاً, لأَنَّهُ رَجَعَ مِنْ وَرَائِي وَلَمْ يُقِمْ كَلاَمِي


ولا تقولي هذا عهد قديم وهذا عهد جديد . الكتاب المقدس يأمرهم .

هل هم ينفذون كلام ربهم ؟؟ لو أنا مكانهم وحد قالي لماذا فعلت ذلك لتمسحت في الكتاب المقدس ولا أفرق . لا لو كنت مكانهم ومعنديش قلب .

ربنا يهدي .


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> سوف أقول له يا كوبتك هداك الله  أن الأنجيل قال (لا تدعوني صالحا ان الله هو الصالح وحده )
> 
> جزاك الله أخي في الإسلام لورد وأنت على رأسي ما دمت خيرا للإسلام



طبعا وايه المشكله ماهو المسيح كان بيتكلم كأنسان وليس اله  يا اخى بجد انت متمسك بدينك جدا وعاجبنى بتفكرنى بنكته حلوة

واحد بيقول لآبن اخته المسافر عمك خالد وقع في البير وكان فيه رجال حاولوا يسحبونه لكنه

قاومهم بكل شجاعة وغرق :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## masry_1979 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

> طبعا وايه المشكله ماهو المسيح كان بيتكلم كأنسان وليس اله يا اخى بجد انت متمسك بدينك جدا وعاجبنى بتفكرنى بنكته حلوة
> 
> واحد بيقول لآبن اخته المسافر عمك خالد وقع في البير وكان فيه رجال حاولوا يسحبونه لكنه
> 
> قاومهم بكل شجاعة وغرق



لم يقل لي المسيح مرة واحدة على لسانه انه الرب ولكنكم أنتم من قلتم أنه الرب .

ولكن في هذا العدد لم يصرح لي أنه يتكلم كإنسان . فأخذت أن هذا الكلام على لسان الرب كما تقولون لي .

ولو جاء الرب وقال لي لماذا لم تتبع كوبتك اللي هيطلعك من البير سوف أقول له أبقى في البئر وأنا أعرف أين أنا ولا يأخذ أحد بيدي ولا اعرف أين أذهب ولا هو يعرف .

بصراحة متابع مواضيعكم في هذا المنتدى وأتحدث في أصدقائي المسيحيين فخرجت بنتيجة ( المسلم الجاهل في دينه أعلم من قسيس في دينه )

الغرق في بحر تعرفه خير من السير في شاطئ لن تعرفه .


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

kittyy قال:


> ايه دا .. ما تتكلم بإسلوب مُهذب ..
> 
> أه هيا قصة طبعاً .. انا جايبالك موضوع بيقول ان فيه اتنين صحفيين من جريدة فوكس تم اختطافهم واجبارهم على النطق بالشهادتين وطلعوا قالوا اهم اعلنوا اسلامهم قدام الكاميرات .. وبعد ما اطلقوا سراحهم رجعوا الصحفيين قالوا احنا لم نسلم ولكن تم اجبارنا على نطق الشهادتين كى لا نُقتل ولكننا لم نسلم فى الحقيقة ..  يبقى هنا كان فيه اجبار ولا لأ ياأستاذ ؟؟
> 
> ...




طيب عشان مش بحب الكلام الفاضى من غير دليل 
اولا لو دة حصل من واحد مسلم و دة انا استبعدة يباة العيب فى اللى عمل كدة مش من الاسلام 
ثانيا كل الايات اللى انتى استشهدتى بيها واضح انك لا عارفة اية سبب نزولها و لا تفسيرها ... الاحسن انك تسالى بادب و احنا نجاوبك 

ثالثا بمناسبة الغزوات .... كل عدد المشركين الذين تم قتلهم فى الغزوات التى غزاها الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم لا يزيد عن 450 مشرك .... اللى عندة كلام تانى يجيب دليل (نبئونى بعلم ان كنتم صادقين ) 

رابعا تعالى نلقى كدة نظرة على الكتاب المقدس و بما يامر 
لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً. 

اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَابْتَدَأُوا بِالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. .

وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [نَجِّسُوا الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. 

فَتُحَطِّمُ الْقِسِيُّ الْفِتْيَانَ ولاَ يَرْحَمُونَ ثَمَرَةَ الْبَطْنِ. لاَ تُشْفِقُ عُيُونُهُمْ عَلَى الأَوْلاَدِ. 


لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ سَائِرٌ مَعَكُمْ لِيُحَارِبَ عَنْكُمْ أَعْدَاءَكُمْ لِيُخَلِّصَكُمْ. 

أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي».

وَأَمَّا مُدُنُ هَؤُلاءِ الشُّعُوبِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً فَلا تَسْتَبْقِ مِنْهَا نَسَمَةً مَا 

وَإِذَا دَفَعَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلى يَدِكَ فَاضْرِبْ جَمِيعَ ذُكُورِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ.


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *المزيد من الوحشية الاسلامية *
> 
> *تجدونها في هذا الموقع*
> 
> ...



لم نتهم المسيحية ولم نقل أنهم قاموا بحرق (100) شاب مسلم بالبنزين، بل قلنا فعلت الشرطة في تايلاند ذلك، بل وصرح رئيس البوليس في المنطقة بأن حياة المسلم لا تساوي (26) سنتاً فقط (ثمن الرصاصة).

لم نتهم المسيحية ولا المسيحيين بتسليط الكلاب المدربة على التهام للأعضاء الذكرية لـ 300معتقل في سجن أبو غريب بعد فتح أرجلهم عنوة عبر قيود حديدية في أيديهم وأرجلهم مثبتة في الحائط ووفاتهم على الفور..


لم نتهم المسيحية ولا المسيحيين بالمسئولية عن مصرع مصرع 60 طفلاً في سجن أبي غريب بعد تقطيع أطرافهم أمام أمهاتهم، ومن ربط الأعضاء الذكرية والألسنة أحيانا للعديد من أبناء العراق الصامد بالأسلاك الكهربائية..

لم نتهم المسيحية ولا المسيحيين بإجبار المعتقلين على اللواط والإتيان بحركات جنسية مهينة وهم عراة ليتم تصويرهم على أنهم همج، ومن دهسهم أحياناً بالأحذية العسكرية على الرأس والرقبة والأماكن المجروحة، ومن تقييد بعضهم وربطهم بالأسرة وهم عراة وحرمانهم من الطعام الشراب لساعات طويلة، ومن تعليق البعض منهم لعدة ساعات لإجبارهم على الإدلاء باعترافات كاذبة، ومن تبول على أجساد بعضهم العارية وجراحاتهم، ومن وضع حبال حول رقاب بعضهم وجرهم بها كالكلاب، ومن حلق رؤوس عراقيات وضربهن وإجبارهم على المبيت في الماء وعلى عدم النوم والوقوف لمدد طويلة أحياناً ووفاة العديد منهن بعد اغتصابها أو اغتصابه

لم نتهم المسيحية ولا المسيحيين بذلك أو بغير ذلك مما تواترت أخباره ويعف اللسان عن ذكره وكان ضمن 100 ألف حالة تعذيب أكدتها المنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان وأظهرتها عدسات الكاميرات وتناقلتها جميع وكالات الأنباء ووقف عليه العالم كله..

لم نتهم المسيحية ولا المسيحيين بما أوقعته إدارة بوش ( لم نقل إدارة المسيحيين أو الصليبيين رغم أنه هو قالها )  على العراقيين في سجون الموصل وأم قصر وبوكا وغيرها، وعلى مجاهدي طالبان في سجون أفغانستان  وفي (جوانتانامو) بـ (كوبا)  ..

 لم نتهم المسيحية ولا اليهود بما نشرته صحيفة (ديلي ستار) الملحقة بـ (الهيرالد تريبيون) فقد أمدت إسرائيل الأمريكيين بآليات ونظم تعذيب لانتزاع الاعترافات من أسرى ومعتقلي السجون العراقية حتى بات العسكريون الأمريكيون يستمعون بعناية فائقة إلى خبراء إسرائيليين للتزود بخبراتهم في التعامل مع المقاومة الفلسطينية واللبنانية.. وعملاً بمبدأ أن الفعالية في انتزاع الاعترافات ينبغي أن تكون لها الأسبقية على احترام مقتضيات الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان فقد أقيمت تدريبات مشتركة أمريكية إسرائيلية في صحراء النقب.

لم نتهم المسيحية ولا اليهود بما حدث عندما ثار الجزائريون أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية مطالبين بحريتهم، فما كان من البوليس الفرنسي إلا أن قصف المتظاهرين بمدافع الميدان التي تستخدم في تحطيم الحصون، كان القصف وحشيا، وكان ذلك في الثامن من مايو سنة 1945، فأعلنت الأحكام العرفية على أثر ذلك، وأقبل الطراد ديجواى – تراون" ليواصل المذبحة فأمطر مدينة خزاطة" وابلاً من قنابله الثقيلة، وقامت قوات الجيش بالحملات التأديبية، وشنق الوطنيون من غير محاكمة، كان عدد القتلى من العرب كما قيل أولاً بصفة رسمية إنه 1500، غير أن الجيش أعلن أنه يتراوح بين 6000 و 8000.  ثم جاءت إحصاءات أخرى تقول إن العدد الصحيح هو: عشرون ألفا، وبعد إعادة النظر في حقائق الأمور تبين أن العدد الصحيح هو 000 40 قتيل، وقد أيده القنصل الأمريكي ببيانات من عنده.


أربعون ألف قتيل يحصدون هكذا بين عشية وضحاها!!! 

أربعون ألفا......

ولم نتحدث عن وحشية المسيحية أو المسيحيين..

بعد المذبحة.. ذهب المبشرون كي ينصروا اليتامى من أبناء الشهداء.. تماماً كما حدث لأبناء وبنات مسلمي البوسنة والهرسك – وليقولوا لهم وهم يحشرونهم في إحدى الملاجىء المسيحية: الله محبة!!!" و على الأرض السلام!!!" و للناس المسرة!!!".


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً. ​
في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر كانت القوات الأميركية تكتسح كل أرض ظهرت عليها حركة مقاومة في الفيليبين، وكما هو الأمر الآن في العالم، لم يعد يقاوم إلا المسلمون. كانوا منذ مائتي عام يحاربون الاستيلاء على بلادهم وتنصيرها حتى جاءت القوات الأمريكية ولم تترك هناك فلبينيا واحدا إلا قتلته. وكذلك لم يعد في هذا البلد رافضون للوجود الأميركي لأنه لم يتبق منهم أحد"!!! ويضيف صحفي رافق الحملة ما نصه: "إن الجنود الأميركيين قتلوا كل رجل وكل امرأة وكل طفل وكل سجين أو أسير وكل مشتبه فيه ابتداءً من سن العاشرة، واعتقادهم أن الفلبيني ليس أفضل كثيرا من كلبه وخصوصا أن الأوامر الصادرة إليهم من قائدهم الجنرال "فرانكلين" كانت :"لا أريد أسرى ولا أريد سجلات مكتوبة!!. 
كانوا مسيحيين جميعا ومع ذلك لم نتهم المسيحية ولم نقل عليهم بالحق ما ادعوه بالباطل علينا.

لم نقل ذلك.. رغم أن نفس هذا الإجرام موجود أيضاً بين فرق النصارى أنفسهم: فقد اشتركت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في صربيا مع قساوستها ورجال الإكليرك والرهبان وكذلك أعضاء منظمات الشباب الكاثوليك في المذابح التي لاقاها الأرثوذكس من أهل الصرب في معسكرات الاعتقال التي كان يشرف عليها القساوسة الكاثوليك وأسفرت عن مقتل 700000 من الصرب الأرثوذكس و 90000 من اليهود والزيجويتر، على الرغم من علم البابا بما يحدث هناك تبعاً للتقرير المفصل الذي قدمه إليه (بوكون) في الثامن من أكتوبر لسنة 194. ( باختصار وتصرف عن: الغارة على العالم الإسلامي د/ ربيع بن محمد بن علي).

يقول أحد ضباط الأمم المتحدة الذين خدموا في البوسنة والهرسك: "إنه قضى شهوراً طويلة لا يستمع إلا لطلقات الرصاص والبنادق ولا يرى سوى قذائف الصرب التي كانت تتوالى تباعاً فوق أشباح الموتى وهي عطشى لمزيد من الجثث من الرجال والنساء والأطفال المسلمين في مذبحة (سربرنيتشا) المروعة".

ولم نتهم اليهود أو النصارى الصليبيين بالوحشية والهمجية والتخلف..


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً. ​

 ولقد اعترف قائد القوات الصربية (فوشتيك) لمجلة (ديرشبيجل) الألمانية وقال بالحرف الواحد: "لقد قتلت وحدي مئات المسلمين، وقمت شخصياً بإطلاق الرصاص على الأسرى المسلمين للقضاء عليهم"، وعندما نبهته المجلة إلى المعاهدات الدولية التي تحرم قتل الأسرى قال: بأنه "لما لم يجد سيارات لنقلهم، وجد أن أرخص طريقة هو قتلهم بالجملة، مثلما أجهز رفاقه الصرب على 640 مسلماً كانوا يختبئون في مخبأ"، كما ذكر: "أن من لم يقتله كان يقوم أحياناً بخرق عينيه وتعذيبه، وانه كان يلجأ إلى تهشيم أيدي الأسرى ببطء حتى يعترفوا بما يريد"، وحين سؤل عن هدف الحرب التي تخوضها القوات الصربية في البوسنة صرح بقوله: "المسلمون في أوربا يجب أن يختفوا كأمة، وأن على المسلمين في البوسنة إعلان تحولهم عن الإسلام وأن يصبحوا صربيين أو كروات أما الخيار الثالث فهو الموت، وإن بيننا وبين المسلمين الألبان في كوسوفو ثأر وسنقوم بطردهم ومن يرد البقاء سنقتله، لا نريد مسلمين بيننا أو حتى في أوربا كلها"، كما يؤكد حقيقة العداء بين الغرب والإسلام ما صرح به جزار الصرب الأرثوذكس الأصوليين (سلوبودان ميلو سوفيتش)، وذلك حين سئل عما يفعله في مسلمي البوسنة فقال: "إنني أطهر أوربا من أتباع محمد".


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

حدث هذا كله ولم نقل أن المسيحيين إرهابيون.. حتى عندما تفجرت الحقائق بالفضائح وثبت – على سبيل المثال- أن طائرات حلف الناتو التي كانت تحلق فوق سماء البوسنة لم تكن تضرب المعتدي، بل تضرب مواقع خلفية لا توقف الزحف الصربي على الجيب الذي وعدت الأمم المتحدة بحمايته.

وما (سربرنيتشا) التي نحكي أحد فصولها، وما (بيهاتش) التي نقصُ بعض ما حدث فيها، إلا اثنتان من عشرات المدن البوسنوية التي تم فيها طبقاً لبعض الإحصائيات قتل وتعذيب وحرق ما يزيد عن300 ألف مسلم أغلبهم من النساء والأطفال، منهم 70 ألف قضوا نحبهم في مجازر جماعية و50 ألف معاق وما يزيد عن 120 ألف مفقود، كما تم تدمير أكثر من 800 مسجداً من أصل 1500 مسجد، وطرد جماعي قسري لما يزيد عن مليوني مواطن- هم تقريباً جملة من بقي حياً من سكان هذه الدولة المسلمة- بلا مأوى ولا طعام ولا خيام، واغتصاب ما يزيد عن 75 ألف جندي داخل ما يقرب من عشرين معسكراً لأكثر من 700 ألف طفلة وسيدة، زرعت أرحام المئات منهن بأجنة ذئاب وكلاب بشرية تنتسب إلى تلك الحضارة الزائفة الفاجرة التي لا تعرف الرحمة ولا تمت للإنسانية ولا للقيم والمبادئ النبيلة بأدنى صلة، والغريب في الأمر أن عمليات الاغتصاب غالباً ما كانت تتم علانية وعلى مرأى ومسمع من الجميع بل وأمام الآباء والأزواج في كثير من الأحياء، وكان جزاء من يتحرك لإنقاذ أي منهن وابلاً من الرصاص يخترق رأسه ويسقط بعدها صريعاً مضرجاً في دمه، ووسط هذا الجحيم تروي بعض التقارير الرسمية الأوربية مأساة أكثر من 60 أسرة تعرضت لاعتداءات تفوق الخيال وكلها من قبيل ما ذكرنا. ( باختصار وتصرف عن: الغارة على العالم الإسلامي د/ ربيع بن محمد بن علي).

ولم نتهم اليهود أو النصارى الصليبيين بالوحشية والهمجية والتخلف..

وإزاء هذه الأعمال البربرية والأوضاع الهمجية أجمع المراقبون الدوليون من كل جنس أن الذي جري في هذه الآونة شيء يصعب إيجاد وصف مناسب له، وربما لو اطلعوا على ما فعله الأمريكان وتحالفه البغيض بقيادة مجرميّ الحرب (بوش) و(بلير) فيما بعد في مسلمي الفلوجة وأبو غريب وجوانتانامو فيما أسمياه بالحرب الصليبية الثالثة لتغير رأيهم، لكن نستأنس على أي حال لبيان ما جرى في البوسنة بتقرير (شفارتز) عضو الحزب الديمقراطي المسيحي وعضو البرلمان الألماني الذي ورد في إحدى نشرات منظمة البر الدولية بتاريخ 16/ 7/ 1413 تحت عنوان (رأيت بعيني) وفيه يقول: "رأيت طفلاً لا يتجاوز عمره الثلاثة أشهر مقطوع الأذنين مجدوع الأنف، رأيت صور الحبالى وقد بقرت بطونهن ومُثل بأجنتهن، رأيت صور الشيوخ والرجال وقد ذبحوا من الوريد إلى الوريد، رأيت الكثيرات ممن هتكت أعراضهن ومنهم من تحمل العار ولم يبق لولادته سوى أسابيع، رأيت صوراً لم أرها على أية شاشات تليفزيونية غربية أو شرقية، وأتحدى إن كانت عند هؤلاء الجرأة والشجاعة لبثها"، وما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة فما يعاود الغرب فعله ومعه الشيطان الأكبر في مسلمي أفغانستان والعراق وجوانتانامو لا يقل بشاعة عما فعله الصرب. 

ولم نتهم اليهود أو النصارى الصليبيين بالوحشية والهمجية والتخلف..

والذي لا شك فيه، أن ما رآه (شفارتز) وسبق أن تعجب له (كاميرون) لا يساوي شيئاً بالنسبة لما حجب عنها، فهما معذوران في عدم دقة ما وصفاه لأنهما لم يريا وحوش الصرب يقطعون- حين قتلهم المسلم البوسنوي- إصبعين فقط من أصابع يده ويتركون الثلاثة الباقية علامة التثليث .. ولا وهم يدهمون القرى فيبدؤون أول ما يبدؤون بتدمير ودك المساجد بالمدافع والدبابات وأحياناً عن طريق القذائف والمتفجرات التي يضعونها بداخلها، كما كانوا يبالغون في تعذيب حفظة القرآن وأئمة تلك المساجد ويذبحونهم في أغلب الأحيان على مرأى ومسمع ويمثلون بجثثهم .. ولا وهم يأخذون أطفال البوسنة إلى كندا وأمريكا والغرب ليتم تنصيرهم داخل الأديرة ولا يسمح بزيارتهم إلا للقساوسة .. ولا وهم يقومون بنحر المجموعات التي كانت تحاول الهرب بعد الإمساك بهم .. ولا وهم يلقون بمئات الجثث في الأنهار وأحياناً يتركونها في الشوارع والطرقات فما يكون مصير من يحاول أخذها ليدفنها إلا نفس المصير.. ولا هم يقومون بإجبار امرأة مسلمة على شرب دم ابنها الصغير بعد قتله أمامها.. ولا وهم يضعون الأطفال المسلمين في فرّامات اللحم وخلاطات الأسمنت ومطاحن الأعلاف.. ولا وهم يقومون بدفنهم أحياء وأحياناً بسحب دمائهم حتى الموت لنقلها - حسب ما جاء في جريدة (المسلمون) بتاريخ 24/ 7/ 92 – لجنود الصرب.. ولا وهم يطلبون من المسلمين من خلال دار الإذاعة الخروج من منازلهم وإلا تعرضوا للقتل فما يكون مصير من خرجوا ممن زاد عددهم عن الألف إلا القتل.. ولا وهم يسمحون لهم لبضع ساعات لشراء الخبز كيما يسدوا رمق أطفالهم الذين عضهم الجوع حتى إذا ما خرجوا لشرائه حصدتهم قذائف الهاون من فوق رؤوسهم.. ولا وهم يقومون بتجنيد الشباب المسلم واقتياده إلى الخطوط الأمامية بعد إلباسهم نفس لبسهم ليكونوا دروعاً بشرية في مرمى نيران الحرس الدفاعي المسلم.. ولا وهم يقومون في يوم واحد هو 17/6/ 1992 بقتل ألف مسلم ثم يتبعون ذلك بفقء أعينهم وبرسم الصلبان على جثثهم بالخناجر ثم بتقطيع آذانهم وأنوفهم ويتركونهم بعد ذلك نهباً للحيوانات تلغ في دمائهم.. ولا هم يقومون بحصد 20 ألف مسلم في 31/ 10/ 92 خارج (يابيتش) والاستمتاع بقتلهم بعد حصارهم- حسب إذاعة لندن الذي وصفت هذا العمل بأنه انتهاك خطير لحقوق الإنسان.. ولاهم يقومون بشوي طفل رضيع على النار أمام أبيه تماماً كما يشوى اللحم، ويأمرون الأب تحت تهديد الرصاص أن يأكل من لحم فلذة كبده ليطلقوا عليه الرصاص بعد ذلك. 

ولم نتهم اليهود أو النصارى الصليبيين بالوحشية والهمجية والتخلف..


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

والذي لا شك فيه، أن ما رآه (شفارتز) وسبق أن تعجب له (كاميرون) لا يساوي شيئاً بالنسبة لما حجب عنها، فهما معذوران في عدم دقة ما وصفاه لأنهما لم يريا وحوش الصرب يقطعون- حين قتلهم المسلم البوسنوي- إصبعين فقط من أصابع يده ويتركون الثلاثة الباقية علامة التثليث .. ولا وهم يدهمون القرى فيبدؤون أول ما يبدؤون بتدمير ودك المساجد بالمدافع والدبابات وأحياناً عن طريق القذائف والمتفجرات التي يضعونها بداخلها، كما كانوا يبالغون في تعذيب حفظة القرآن وأئمة تلك المساجد ويذبحونهم في أغلب الأحيان على مرأى ومسمع ويمثلون بجثثهم .. ولا وهم يأخذون أطفال البوسنة إلى كندا وأمريكا والغرب ليتم تنصيرهم داخل الأديرة ولا يسمح بزيارتهم إلا للقساوسة .. ولا وهم يقومون بنحر المجموعات التي كانت تحاول الهرب بعد الإمساك بهم .. ولا وهم يلقون بمئات الجثث في الأنهار وأحياناً يتركونها في الشوارع والطرقات فما يكون مصير من يحاول أخذها ليدفنها إلا نفس المصير.. ولا هم يقومون بإجبار امرأة مسلمة على شرب دم ابنها الصغير بعد قتله أمامها.. ولا وهم يضعون الأطفال المسلمين في فرّامات اللحم وخلاطات الأسمنت ومطاحن الأعلاف.. ولا وهم يقومون بدفنهم أحياء وأحياناً بسحب دمائهم حتى الموت لنقلها - حسب ما جاء في جريدة (المسلمون) بتاريخ 24/ 7/ 92 – لجنود الصرب.. ولا وهم يطلبون من المسلمين من خلال دار الإذاعة الخروج من منازلهم وإلا تعرضوا للقتل فما يكون مصير من خرجوا ممن زاد عددهم عن الألف إلا القتل.. ولا وهم يسمحون لهم لبضع ساعات لشراء الخبز كيما يسدوا رمق أطفالهم الذين عضهم الجوع حتى إذا ما خرجوا لشرائه حصدتهم قذائف الهاون من فوق رؤوسهم.. ولا وهم يقومون بتجنيد الشباب المسلم واقتياده إلى الخطوط الأمامية بعد إلباسهم نفس لبسهم ليكونوا دروعاً بشرية في مرمى نيران الحرس الدفاعي المسلم.. ولا وهم يقومون في يوم واحد هو 17/6/ 1992 بقتل ألف مسلم ثم يتبعون ذلك بفقء أعينهم وبرسم الصلبان على جثثهم بالخناجر ثم بتقطيع آذانهم وأنوفهم ويتركونهم بعد ذلك نهباً للحيوانات تلغ في دمائهم.. ولا هم يقومون بحصد 20 ألف مسلم في 31/ 10/ 92 خارج (يابيتش) والاستمتاع بقتلهم بعد حصارهم- حسب إذاعة لندن الذي وصفت هذا العمل بأنه انتهاك خطير لحقوق الإنسان.. ولاهم يقومون بشوي طفل رضيع على النار أمام أبيه تماماً كما يشوى اللحم، ويأمرون الأب تحت تهديد الرصاص أن يأكل من لحم فلذة كبده ليطلقوا عليه الرصاص بعد ذلك. 

ولم نتهم اليهود أو النصارى الصليبيين بالوحشية والهمجية والتخلف..

لم ير (شفارتز) ولا (كاميرون) من بقرت بطونهن من النساء المسلمات بعد أن خطت ورسمت على أجسادهن الصلبان.. ولا من قتلن منهن بعد عملية الاغتصاب ويقدر عددهن بأكثر من 30 ألف فتاة شوهد بعضهن عراة قد قطعت صدورهن ومثل بهن.. ولا من لقين مصرعهن بعد أن استؤصلت أرحامهن لا لشيء إلا لأنهن كن في الدورة الشهرية إبان فترة الغزو.. ولا الأسرى من الذكور وهم يجبرون على خلع ملابسهم الداخلية والكشف عن أعضاء الذكورة لديهم، فإذا وجدوا أنه مسلم مختون قطعوا أعضاءه التناسلية ثم قاموا بذبحه وإلقائه في الماء المغلي وشيه كالذبائح.. ولم يريا عمليات التعذيب والتمثيل والذبح الواسعة النطاق التي كانت تتم بالمدى والسكاكين حيث يتم تقييد الشباب الأعزل ولعلماء المسلمين هناك ثم يطرح أرضاً ويلقى بعد ذبحه- حسب شاهد عيان- في المستنقعات أو الأنهار أو في أكوام القمامة.. ولا مئات الألوف ممن نزحوا نساءً وأطفالاً وشيوخاً عن بلادهم وأخرجوا منها بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا (ربنا الله)، وأضحوا- وهم يتسولون لقمة العيش- بلا وطن ولا عائل ولا مأوى بعد أن سلبوا كل ذلك وشردوا أفراداً وجماعات في بقاع شتى هرباً من الجحيم، ولم يريا هذا الصربي الذي كان يجول بين عشرات القناصة مفتخراً بما فعله إخوانه في البوسنة ومعلناً أنه تواق لتكراره مرة أخرى في (كوسوفا).. وبدا واضحاً أن تلك هي حقيقة النظام الذي يدعي أنه عالمي وحيد، والحضارة التي تدعي أنها لا تفرق بين الناس على أساس الجنس أو اللون أو الدين، والقول باعتذار حكومة الصرب فيما بعد يكذبه واقع انخراطها الآن مع حكومات الغرب في إرسال جنودها وعدتها وعتادها لحرب المسلمين في العراق وأفغانستان. 

ولم نتهم اليهود أو النصارى الصليبيين بالوحشية والهمجية والتخلف..


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب


----------



## eman88 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقوط الاسلام في العديد من الدول الاسلامية*

طبعا بدو يسقط فما هو الا دين تافه لا يعرف ربه فبرأيكم لما عدد كبير يتبعون المسيحية لما الكثير منهم وخاصة من شبابهم لا يعرفون ربهم الاجابة بسيطة الاوهي ان هذا الدين لا يبشر ويشجع بالايمان بالله مثلما يشجع ابناء دينه على كره الغير وخاصة المسييحة فما قولكم انه عندما ينتحون من صلات الخمس صلوات يبدأون بالتحريض الاسلام على المسيحية ويعملن مننا اننا نزني ونسكر بالكنيسة ونفعل كل ما لا يرضي الرب انا رأيت هذا بأم عيني بعدت مساجد ذهبت اليها بدولتنا لقد هاننوا بكل معنى الكلمة وداسو ا على شرفنا بكل معنى الكلمة لكن ربنا كبير  لدرجة انه بدء عدد كبير من ابنء هذا الدين يسيرون بالدرب الصحيح الر معكم وسيدنا المسيح يحميكم ومنا العذراء تساعدكم وتصونك استمروا على هذا النحو الرب معكم


----------



## monlove (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقوط الاسلام في العديد من الدول الاسلامية*



دانى قال:


> *تقرير اخباري عالمي
> 
> سقوط الاسلام في العديد من الدول الاسلامية
> 
> ...



*اللي ينتشر بالقوة وبحد السيف 
ليس غريبا ان ينقرض يوما بعد يوما 
مهما طال ظلمة وسلطانة 
لان لكل شر نهاية 
شكؤا لموضوعك *​


----------



## مونتا (2 يناير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> دا اللى هو أحنا ؟؟؟ !!!!
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه​*


عزيزتي الفراشة الغالية ... سيبك منهم ... أهبل وبيتكلم مش عارف حاجة ..هما كده اغبياء .. طيب يا عمنا انتم عندكو كام مصحف ... اسأل الشيعة وهما يقولولك .. حتقول الشيعة مش مسلمين .. طب فين المسلمين ونحنا نسألهم


----------



## emad93 (2 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه لا تعليق غير 
            ربنا موجود


----------

